# Any Ladies about to start IVF @ Glasgow Royal???



## symanthaw

Hey Gals,
              Im due to start my treatment at the end of march start of june at the GRI and was wondering if anyone else on here is having ivf at the same time?? This is our first attempt and i am nervous as a kitten :-(


----------



## alice252

Hi, I'm not going through ivf but I do have my first appointment at GRI in a weeks time   I'm very nervous!! but just wanted to wish u luck going through ivf and hopefully u will have be having a little one very soon!! x


----------



## symanthaw

Thanks we need all the luck we can get!!!    The staff at the Royal are great there can be a wait between appointments and when u get there it can be busy but dont let it put you off as like i said theyre fab. Have you had any tests yet? xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

we r starting our ivf in march well we have to have bloods taken on the 5th then back on the 29th for learning how to inject ready to start.


----------



## alice252

so far I have just had tests at my GP they showed I wasn't ovulating. I have been using the clear blue fertility monitor for a year now and it says I ovulate some cycles but not always. I think I have PCOS I have a few of the usual symptoms but I will find out when I got for my appointments. Do u mind me asking what happened at ur first appointment? I'm not too what to expect! x


----------



## dragonlady1380

at my first appointment i already knew due to an operation to find out what was wrong that my tubes were blocked and my hubby had tests done at our first appointment which showed low mobility.  they took more bloods and went through the waiting times for the list and which list we would be on. then we had to wait.

our next appointment we have been told that a nurse will be taking bloods to check hiv and other stuff then we go back to be shown how to do the injections and be told which protocol we will be on.

hope this helps


----------



## symanthaw

yeah thats what were doing blood test etc and injections how are you feeling about it all??

Our first appointment was blood tests for both myself and partner then he done a sperm sample  and he has great mobility so they send me for a hsg which showed blocked tubes then basically been a waiting game since


----------



## dragonlady1380

im excited and nervous at the same time.  we had that stuff done 22 months ago and now its just basically waiting for my next period as that will be april now just after we get given the injections.  its scary knowing it is here and time to try but its also a great feeling knowing the end is in sight.


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Dragonlady, 
                            Think were at the exact same stage as you   ive been told April will be when everything actually happens ET etc.......... was feeling extremely down towards end of last year  and was not able to watch one born every minute without becoming hysterical but since i got the call to say im top of the list heres your date ive been on cloud 9 for some reason i dont cry AT ALL watchin one born every minute but at the same time im petrified things dont work its a very strange feeling.

I guess im lucky having age on my side (23yo) and finding out the problem sooner rather than later my dh is 39 this year so this really is last chance saloon for us as he has 3 children from a previous relationship so adoption sadly is not an option for him but do you ever feel angry with your dh like he just does not understand what is going on in your head 

Good luck for April might see you in there


----------



## dragonlady1380

i used to but since we got the start dates he has been so different. normally he would just walk past baby things and not say anything now he is picking up tiny baby shoes and showing me them lol.  i think now that we r about to start he feels more secure with it and is able to relax.  tho now he is saying he wants this and that for the nursery but i dont like them and we will have a grrr moment trying to decide when the time comes.  we are at the clinic on saturday to have bloods done when r u there next.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

I hope that you are all well.  

I have finally been referred for IVF at GRI by my gynae.  I was wondering how long it took for you to hear from the hospital after you were referred?  Also, how long did it take for you to have your first appointment?

Thanks

xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

we had a lot of problems with the dr and his negligence so it took us over 6 months to hear from the clinic.  we finally did and went in to have blood and sperm sample done then results then we had to just wait till we got to the top of the waiting list for our area.  we r finally at the top now after being on the list for 22 months.


good luck with hun


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks dragonlady.

6 months seems like such a long time to wait to hear!  I am glad that you are now at the top of the listr and wish you lots of luck.

xx


----------



## symanthaw

awww thats nice i have the baby catalogs and he's been having wee looks here and there really starting to get into it, Im not there untill the 22nd   how did u get on sat?

We have waited in total from refferal to this point 3 years which have been the longest hardest days of my life but the sheer relief when the date comes through the door makes the wait worth it but we still have to hope and pray that the treatment works and we have a baby at the end of it. 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

didnt get there on saturday hubby cancelled appointment as wud of cost a fortune to go by train and i wouldnt of been able to make it that far walking so we r now waiting on a new appointment for durning a week so we can use patient transport.  bit silly to have appointments on weekends and not have patient transport available.


----------



## symanthaw

Awww sorry to hear that, more waiting for you!!! Do you stay far out from the hospital?? That walk up high st is a killer even if i get the bus to the station and walk by the universitys its still tough going   Hopefully you wont have too long to wait for a new appointment to come through id imagine it wont be long as they have you ready for injections  xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

we are in irvine and i cant walk far due to health.  id never make that walk up the high street lol


----------



## csgd1

Hey Symanthaw

So glad to hear you're getting started. It really wont be long and the whole process does seem to fly by (apart from the dreaded 2ww that is!!!!)

I had my first round in Jan, but sadly found out in Feb it hadn't worked   We have 5 frosties tho, so will be giving them a go soon- hopefully in April too.

Claire xxx


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Hi Claire

So sorry to hear your first cycle was unseuccessful but good you have frosties  just enjoy your time now as wonr be long before you start again I hope.

I started D/R on 28th Feb - I was meant to start end of Jan (think we previoulsy chatted) but didnt get started as weight just over but managed to shed a good amount so was pleased on 28th Feb to get started on the journey.

Lots of love to you and wish you all the best for the future cycles   ....

Fiona xx


----------



## gramorgirl

Hello everyone!
We had our 2nd ICSI at GRI 2 years ago which brought us our little girl.
We have nothing but praise for the staff there who have always been lovely to us every step of our journey.
We are hoping to go back in the next few months to have one last try with frosties we had left over from our 2nd cycle. They say it will be a natural cycle which needs no drugs but I will know more when I call up to book to go ahead.
Wishing you all the best of luck and hoping that 2011 brings you all you dream of,xxxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

well i got the new appointment and we go in on the 11th of april for bloods and 28th of april to get the injections sorted


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

I heard from the GRI the other day.  I will be contacted in 6 months for initial appointment and the waiting list is 24 months! 

What happens at the initial appointment?

xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

at our initial appointment hubby had to hand in a sample had bloods done. they basically just discussed what type of treatment we wud need and that we were going on the waiting list.  not much else happened.  so dont worry about it as it will be no stress just a meeting to discuss any concerns u have


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Dragonlady

Thanks for the info.  I think that we are going to go private whilst we wait.  I have already waited over 2 years and I need more surgery that can't be done until I have (hopefully) a child so waiting 2 years for NHS means 2 years for my surgery and with my ileo.  Need to look into it a bit though.

xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Claire,
                soz to hear your 1st attempt didnt work   but you have frosties which is great just keep your chin up and everything will work out    .

Got my app on 2nd April for bloods the the 12th of May for the dreaded injections etc but im feeling good at the moment about it all but im sure as the proceedure draws near ill fall apart  

Dragonlady - Let me know how you get on xxx

Alice - Gri have been really helpfull since we started attending 3years ago good luck with your journey and just ask if theres anything u want to know and good luck    

Luck for everyone 
Symantha


----------



## LouB

Hi ladies

I'm also just about to start IVF at the GRI so it's nice to hear others are going through it at the same time.  We had 3 rounds of IUI there last year and the staff are amazing.  We had our meeting with the nurse yesterday and i think we are all booked up to have prostap at the end of April.  

Lou xx


----------



## weejuliebo

Hi all,
Just got my initial appointment letter through today for the 1st of June. Could anyone tell me how long after that,the treatment will start roughly? I live in North Lanrarkshire area.
Thanks in advance


----------



## LouB

hey weejuliebo

the waiting list varies depending on the health board.  Greater Glasgow and Clyde seems to be 24 months but i'm pretty sure that its 12 for Lanarkshire NHS.  i lived in Rutherglen (south lan) when i was referred but randomly came under Greater Glasgow and Clyde NHS.

the start of the wait is usually from the date you were referred by your GP, not the date of the first appointment.  

hope that helps - good luck 

Lou x


----------



## weejuliebo

Hey LouB,
thank you for replying- that's a help thanks!can't wait till my first appointment as i've got so many questions!
I see you are starting IVF in April - good luck, hope everything goes well


----------



## csgd1

Hi Symanthaw,

That's great you're getting started soon. Don't worry about injections- they're really not too bad at all.


Nala-Wilson-was wondering how you got on?   

Claire xxx


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Evening Claire

How are you doing?  Have you been back for a follow up app yet?  Hope things are moving for you again  ....

Im getting on great thanks.  I have EC trow morning at 9 o clock - feeling bit nervous as dont know what to expect but keeping positive and taking each day as it comes.  Have been up in staying in Glasgow all week with relatives so we are close to the hospital as we stay 2hrs away so been chilling out loads and retail therapy of course haha.

Good luck for your next step Claire - will keep my fingers crossed for you chick xxxxxxx


----------



## nessiebro

hi sugarpielaura,

its hard going the waiting isnt it but i just wanted to say to you that we considered going private whilst waiting our turn for tx as well and were told by GRI that if we did go private that we would automatically get taken off the NHS list and you loose your right to get your tx on the NHS so we decided to use up our NHS shots 1st, (we have one left) then if that dosnt work, then we will go private.
Just wanted to let you know what we were told.
Good luck whatever you decide to do
Michelle x


----------



## csgd1

Oh, good luck Nala- I hope you get lots of little eggs!!! Let me know how you get on   


My AF has been late due to all drugs etc so have to wait for a bleed before I can get started again- it's currently 11 days late. Not pregnant  but very keen for it to come. 


Claire xxx


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Hi Claire

Thanks for your best wishes  ...  Today went fairly well - they retreived 17 eggs, not sure if thats good or not but they seemed happy so didnt ask too many questions.  Think im back in on Saturday morning.  Im meant to have a wee hen night on Saturday but cancelled out as just going to chill for a few days doing nothing then back to work next Thursday.  Feeling fairly nervous/excited about my phone call trow to the Lab - its a very bizarre feeling to think whats going on in the Labs could potentially be your future  ....

I really hope your AF arrives soon Claire so you can get started again although the wee break from drugs/jags etc will be a good time to chillax and get your-self geared up again.  Hope you have been okay - I was thinking about you lots when your test date was due - really send lots of    your way chick!!!!!

Speak Soon

Fi xxxxx


----------



## csgd1

Hey Fi,

17 is fantastic! I had 14 and they said that was a lot, so... I ended up with 7 fertilising which were good enough to use/ be frozen.

Good luck for Sat!!!!!!

AF still being bloody elusive- will let you know when I hear next steps.

xxxx


----------



## Nala-Wilson

HI Claire

Yeah i wasnt sure but thought 17 was quite a lot   ...  I phoned the Lab this morning so 11 fertalized overnight - more than happy.  Its just all stages and hurdles eh?  Back in trow at 11.15am   there still good enough for embryo transfer trow...

Uch nothing worse when your waiting on it to start and its not coming!!!  Really hope it makes an appearance soon for you...

Just back from a wee afternoon at the Odeon, me and Iain went to see Unknown which was fab..

Take care and chat soon missy xxx xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

I hope that you are all well.

Michelle - it really is hard all the waiting.    I asked to be put on the IVF list a year ago and was told that they wouldn't accept me in my current medical condition.  One year on, everything is the same and I have now been referred.  The problem is that the waiting is affecting other surgeries for me as well and getting my life back.

Can I ask when you found this information out about losing your NHS shot if you went private?  I have been told the opposite.  I phoned GRI and asked them a month or so ago.  A bit worried now as we were planning on having a private go first whilst waiting for the NHS go to come around in 2 years.  We have first private appointment next week.  Has anyone else been given advice on this?  Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Laura x


----------



## nessiebro

Hi Laura,

I foned the clinic in GRI to find out if we could get a rough date of when our next tx would start and explained that if it was going to be a long time then we were considering going for a private shot whilst we waited.we were told that if we did that then we would get taken off the NHS list and she would would not be able to tell us if and when we would get back on the list. Luckily for us we got called up as 6 couples pulled out of their tx so we got pushed to the top of the list.
maybe things have changed since then as this was a few months ago we were told this. we get icsi with pgd so maybe there are different rules for different types of tx.
i would give the clinic a wee call just to put your mind at ease.
good luck with your tx hun 
Michelle xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Michelle

Thanks for that information.  I phoned the GRI and spoke to whoever answered the phone and asked her.  She said that we would not lose our shots.  Phoned in February.  I will phone again on Monday to double check.  I haven't had any treatment or tests at the GRI yet, just the letter to say that I am on the list (2 years) and that I will have an initial assessment appointment in 6  months.  

I don't think that it should affect it as that would be really unfair.  If I fell pregnant from it then I can understand being taken off the list but don't think that paying for a private go should disadvantage us.  I have a lot of other medical issues that I am trying to weigh up.

Were you mid treatment when you enquired about going private?  How long did you have to wait for your treatment from referral?

Sorry for all the questions.

Laura xx


----------



## nessiebro

Hi Laura,

I fully agree with you, why should we get taken off their list if we go private. its not like it affects them in the slightest is it,we were shocked when they told us that,but i dont think they fully understand what the waiting does to you, you are in limbo aren't you, i know they say they understand but how can they if they have never been through it.

We had just finished our 1st unsuccesful shot and they told me it would be about 18months till we got started on our 2nd shot so that is when i mentioned us going private.

Like you said, fair enough if we fell pg naturally then get taken off the list. Again this info might be differernt for you as well but we have been told if any of our tx is succesful then we dont get any more shots on the nhs, once you have a baby, that is it for us, no more shots.Again that is something you can ask them on monday as it might only apply to PGD as well.

It was a wee bit more complicated for us when we got refered. We live up in Fort William so we got refered to Raigmore, the hospital in Inverness for genetic testing as my doc identified db having the fertility issue from the tests that she done in the surgery so we went to Raigmore first then then couldnt help us so we got sent to Aberdeen which is were you go for fertility treatment if you live anywere in the highlands but they discovered that db has a chromosone balanced translocation so they couldnt help us either so we then got refered GRI were they done pretty much all the same tests again and came up with the same answers then they decided we needed to get PGD so that gets dealt with at GRI were they have to make up probes based on db genes and chromosones(the probes themselves took 9 months to be made) so all in all from referal to the start of our 1st tx it took about 3 years.

PGD is different from normal IVFand ICSI  but it is all still done in the same clinics etc in the GRI. We are waiting to go for our follow up appointment on 18th May, (we got  a BFN last week)so when we see the doctor we will be asking him again about us going private whilst we wait, at least you feel like you are doing something.

I hope this isnt confusing you even more Laura. 
I would be interested to hear what they say when you phone them on monday.
anything else you wanna know just ask
Michelle xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girlys,
                  Hope everyone is well and we have some progress/good news?

                  Just back from the GRI today had our bloods taken and a swab just need to wait till the 12th May for results and hopefully a start date for the treatment. Was handed a big brown envelope with paperwork and forms etc seems rather daunting to be honest   Has anyone got as far as filling this in yet? is it as bad as it looks? 

Also bit worried as my bmi came in at 32 at the docs the other day   im on diet now but does anyone know if this will affect my treatment or not? Any comments will be greatly appriciated as im really worried now!!!!!

Symantha xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

the bmi for gri is 35 i asked about that. but if ur worried u cud try the atkins diet for two weeks and that will drop ur weight down. i lose about 6lb in two weeks on that.  we r going to have the bloods done on the 11th then we will be at the point u r now.


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Dragonlady,
                            You have no idea how relived i am to hear the bmi is 35 ive been having sleepless nights since. Ive lost 2lbs since Tuesday and will keep trying hard. Thats good your there on the 11th wee nurse could not have been nicer if she tried what date is your next appointment? ours is the 12th May and all being well with the blood tests the nurse has told us that its just a case of waiting on my next cycle for the treatment to start so feeling happier about that prob june somepoint! Filled in the forms last night seemed OK not as bad as first thought.

How are you feeling about it all now? excited/ nervous?

Hope ur well
Sym


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Nessiebro

I totally agree.  The waiting is just awful  I get really upset about everything as well at times. 

Very sorry to hear that your first go was unsuccessful.   In an ideal world, I guess that we would go from one treatment to the next.  Why is the wait inbetween so long?  Is it just a waiting time or is there a reason that they want you to wait so long until you try again?

Yeah, my understanding is that if we are successful (private or NHS) then we are no longer eligible for NHS shots.  I am fine with that.

I have no idea what Pgd is?  Sorry, am not yet clued up on all the terms.

It sounds like you have also been through a long journey and I really hope that there is a positive end in sight for you both.  

I will def let you know what they say when I phone tomorrow, but I wonder if the reply is different as I am only on their waiting list, haven't had any treatment with them at all yet.  I will ask and let you know.

Take care 

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Symantha

I looked out my referral letter to double check for you and the GRI say that BMI has to be below 35.  Hope that helps.  I am also about 32.  Would love to be lower but just bever seems to come off for me!  

Ladies, I hope that all the tests and results go your way and that things start moving for you soon.

xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hi Laura,
              Thanks soooooooooooooooooooo much i really am happy at that news as my doctor said he thought it was 30 and i was in blind panic even tho i thought it was 35     

Im the same i really struggle to loose the weight but i have a siberian husky so im planning on loads of extra long walks and wee trips to strathclyde park for a treck round the pond   

Hows your experience going at momment?

Sym xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

we go back on the 28th to get results of blood work and to be shown how to inject then it will be just wait till next cycle. which r all over the place lol.  tho if going by my last one which was just spotting on and off for two weeks no actual bleed.

im getting a preg test tomorrow tho as have a few strange things going on and just want to rule out a possible pregnancy, wudnt it be just typical to get this close then fall preg naturally.

for the past two weeks my libido has shot thru the roof ive gone from once a week to once a day not that hubby is complaining lol. my boobs have also changed and ive gone up a bra size in two weeks. so thought it is best to check.

on other news we got the layout of our new bungalow and it looks fab. and as we r the youngest couple in the wheelchair area we r getting the detached bungalow. only down side is if the ivf works first time then we will still be in this house when a baby is born and this house is full of dampness and mould so thats not good and council wont come out to treat it as the house is getting demolished within a yr. oh well


----------



## symanthaw

EEEEEEEEEKKKK!!!!! you will need to let me know how u go with the test!!! My friend has jus had her son 2 months ago she was about to start injections when she discovered she was pregnant so its not impossible     

lucky you my labido has all but dissapeared over past 3 weeks which is just as well as my partners not been bothering either just been super stressed out about the ivf, my weight and we have puppies at mo tht cry all hours n **** all over   so not the romantic setting lol but pups due 2 go this week and were feeling better after hospital on sat so fingers crossed things will go back to normal.

Thats great your getting a nice new bungalow and detached even better   lucky u mrs wish it was me lol im looking for a new house at moment but going on hol in august so think we'll wait till then save more stress haha you will need to tour the diy shops and get your testers in for the new place xxx

sym xx


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Evening Ladies

Thought I would join in the wee convo if thats okay with you?  I have just went through my first ICSI cycle at GRI.  I was referred back in 2009 but as my BMI was bout 42 I was not allowed on the list "officially".  It took me a wee while but managed to get it down to 33.1 in October and officially got put on.  Went for my blood tests/screening etc in Nov/Dec time and then started my treatment on 28th Feb 2011 FINALLY haha...  I see you girls already got the answer to the BMI issue but just felt I wanted to share my wee story as the whole BMI thing was such a massive deal to me for so long!!!!!  As long as your BMI is 35 or under then you are absoloutely fine and dandy   

I have to admit I have found the cycle a wee bit easier than I ever imagined, I have kept my feet on the ground and managed to remain level headed (even now two days after Embryo Transfer), its strange as im quite highly strung at the best of times but feel I have coped with this not too bad at all.  Me and my husband have been through every stage together and always chat about it so thats helped loads aswell.  I didnt have too many side effects from the drugs apart from tiredness and wee bitty more emotional.  So 15th April is D-Day for me      for a positive result.  

I really wish you all the very best of luck for your journey's and lots of    ....  

If your anything like me you will be away to watch "one born every minute" haha

Take Care
Fiona xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

well the test was negative but thats ok i thought it wud be. roll on icsi starting.  my hormones must just be out of whack oh well


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Nala, 
              Thats great news that you've had your ET     i really hope that it takes for you. Thanks for sharing about your bmi, thankfully im 32 but was terrified when i was wrongly told 30 by my gp   the stress he caused is unreal!!!! still ive started being good and am on a stir fry diet and lost 5lbs since tuesday   just need to make sure i do everything to get the best possible chance. you will need to keep us updated on your progress, And yes lol one born every min is a must here on a monday night last weeks triplets story was ivf case, id love a multiple birth but triplets must be handfull i soooooooooooo want twins so i can get the icandy peach blossom twin i fell in love with it haha but i will be happy just to have a happy healthy baby.

Dragon lady,
                    soz to hear it was negative   but chin up were both nearly at the end of a hell of a long wait for treatment and its poss your body is preparing itself for a possible pregnancy as if you think about it every single day like myself your instincts will be on overdrive. lets just hope that it wasnt meant to be today and the icsi is when u get to get your bfp   


Possitive thoughts to all xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Sym

No problem at all.  I also wanted to check for my own piece of mind as well!  I am ok.  Everything is so slow and I have done enough waiting.  We have an appointment with the GCRM this week for our tests and then the results next week, so I will see what they say.  Fingers crossed that they will accept me and that we have have some chance.  

How are you getting on?

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Nala

Thanks for sharing your experience.  I hope that it all goes well on 15th.  Everything crossed for you.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Dragonlady:  sorry that the result was negative but hopefully your treatment will commence soon and be successful.

Michelle:  I phoned the GRI again yesterday and they confirmed that we can have private treatment and that this will not affect our NHS shots.  Perhaps it is becasue we have not officially started treatment at the GRI yet?

xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Laura,
                I shall keep my fingers and toes crossed for you that they accept you     I know i think the waiting is the hardest part!!!!! Were ok just waiting on the results of our bloods then we will get our date on the 12th May seems ages again lol.

Hope your good xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Sym

That is great.  Hopefully all will be well and you will get started soon.  I'm not sure how long it takes from seeing IVF to actually starting but perhaps we will be trying at the same time and can support each other.

Good luck.

xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi sugarpielaura,
thats great that you can go private whilst waiting.yeh you are probably right about it being as you have not had any tx yet.
good luck to you xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Laura,
                From what the nurse told me on Sat  at the GRI ill  go on the 12th May get my results for our bloods and if theyre clear it is a case of on the day she will show me how to inject myself with the hormones and book a date for treatment depending on when my periods are she reckons end may start of june so its pretty soonish   be gd if we cycled 2gether need all the support we can get.

Sym xxxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

im hoping that my period will play fair and if it does then we can start injecting any day the week after the 28th april


----------



## symanthaw

My last was on the 10th of march but im sitting melting in here lol so hopefully due which means may will b same n jabs quicker


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

It would be good if we are experiencing it all at the same time.  Support and all that.  We have our first appointment at GCRM in just over an hour!  I am quite nervous even though I know that it is just all the tests and that we will not find anything out today.

xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Laura,
                  Hope everything went well, let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi ladies
Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm christina 33 and I start my down regulation next week on 16/4 at the gri. 
I'm trying to contain my excitement as this is my 1st cycle and we've waited so long for this. Hope to chat to you all as we all go along

Good luck to you all
Luv c xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Flygirl,
                Ur more than welcome to join in we like 2 hear all the stories   Thats great your getting started, i  wont be till may but same 1st cycle and excited as can be lol.

Good luck

Sym


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Symanthaw

It went well yesterday.  Just all the tests so bloods and internal scan for me and hubby's bits too!  Everyone was very nice and purse significantly lighter now!    We have our results and feedback next week with the Dr so see what they say then.  Fingers crossed.  Earliest consents appointment that we could get was at the end of May so guess it'll be after that that we start.

Hi Flygirl - welcome.  I am a new member myself and everyone is really nice.  Good luck and keep us all posted.

xx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey ladies what a lovely sunny day in Glasgow  

Well the countdown is on only 7 days to go. This time next week I'll have start DR!!!! Reality is starting to hit me now. Having the strangest dreams about babies! I dreamt last nite Sara palin had stolen my babies. Not 1 but 3 I hope that's not a premonition I'm going to have triplets lol

Got lots on this week with work and my best friend gets married on Thursday to take my mind off everything. So Thursday is my final fling going to enjoy lots of wine and champagne and boogie my wee butt off as it might be the last for a very long time 

Enjoy the weekend and look forward to hearing from you all and thanx for all being so welcoming
Luv c xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Flygirl

It is indeed alovely day, for a change!    Wishing you all the best.  Please let us know how you are getting on.  Hope that you have a great time at the wedding and that the sun shines for your friend's big day.

xx


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Hy Flygirl

Just wanted to wish you all the very best for starting your treatment next week, its a very very exciting time   .. Spring time is supposedly the most successful time for BP'sF so fingers and toes crossed for us all..

Im currently 7 days post Embryo Transfer so not long till I find out if it has been successfull.  Its a great feeling to think you might be pregnant.  I have a wedding on Saturday in Rutherglen so hopefully my main focus this week will be orgaised for that which will take my mind off it.  I have had very sore boobs and also so so tired but I appreciate that is a side effect from the pessaries I have to take so trying not to get too excited. Just wish I was a fly in the womb to see if any of the two of them have attached haha if only eh? Good things come to those who wait and this will happen for us all one day - im sure of it and pray that it does!!!

Enjoy this sunny weather girlies - its glorious.

Take Care

Fi xxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey nala-Wilson 

Thank you for your kind wishes and how exciting for you!
How did you find your treatment? I'm really nervous about injecting myself but no pain no gain! What did you find the hardest part? Oh so many questions lol
Enjoy the wedding and sore boobs is a really good sign 

Keeping everything crossed for you keep us informed of your results
Luv c xx


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Morning Fly-Girl   

Another fine day eh?  Must be making us feel more positive and happy when the sun is out - long may it continue...

I would honestly say I found the treatment not too bad at all.  I think when you have waited so long to get started your ready to take anything on cause your just that happy to be on your journey.  I am generally quite a highly strung person (just my personality) so I have been quite shocked at how laid back I have been throughout.  I found fertility freinds a wee while before  I started my cycle which was fab as there is loads of good sound advice but on the other hand there is also a lot of comments on DO's and DONT's but I tried not to get too obsessed as thought that would just put me under more pressure.  I have generally got on with my life the same and taken each day as it comes.  This is only my first cycle right enough and im sure if you have to go through it again and again it will start to take its toll. It feels like just yesterday I have my initial Prostap and I think between that and my first baseline scan was the longest I felt I had to wait, after that everything flew in so you will be full steam ahead before you know it  

The pessaries you have to take after ET are a false pregnancy hormone so any symptom I may have might be a side effect of them but on the upside its still good and just keeping fingers crossed.  I cant imagine how nervous im going to be when my mobile rings on Fri afternoon with the result   ..  Hubby and I are staying at The Garfield Hotel this weekend for the wedding so hopefully I will be in my room with DH waiting on that all important call and    its good news!!!!!


Please do not hesitate to ask any questions at all - oh the injections were not too bad - DH done them for me.  Will your partner do them for you?  Its a tiny wee needle so wasnt too scary and they are really good at making sure you are confident to do them before  you leave the clinic.  I have yet to come across a nurse who isnt fantastic in there.  They all seem to be very speical people....

Enjoy the SUN xxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Nala - Wilson

Very exciting times for you.  Fingers crosed that all works out well.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Ladies

Looking for some advice.

I was referred to GRI in February and got the standard letter in to say that we are on their list and that they will be in touch in about 6 months for the initial appointment.  I phoned up and they confirmed that the waiting list was 2 years from date of referral.  So we started pursuing the private route as I have a lot of other medical issues and require further surgery which I can't have until we try to conceive.  So waiting 2 years in my current condition is not an option for us and we are not allowed to try naturally.

However, yesterday we received a letter with our first NHS appt in mid June!  A lot sooner than I thought!  Could the wait be less than I was told?  Or is this just the first appt with tests etc... and the the waiting continues?

Any advice is much appreciated.  I am worried that it I have started treatment at GCRM at the end of May and then get tests done at the NHS mid June then bloods and scan results be false and all over the place.  Any advice?

xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Laura,
                  Sadly this will be your 1st NHS app to meet you and partner do some bloods and urine tests check your hormones etc it will generally be 18months after this before you have any sight of the actual treatment but to be safe id give them a wee bell to confirm this as im just speaking from our experience. Was the app for the uroligy or acs

Nala were thinking bout you here   that u get a bfp xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi Laura

From our experience we were referred to gri in dec 2008 and we only reached top of list in jan 2011. All my initial tests were started at the rah in Paisley in jan 2008 and it was jan 2009 before we were even seen at the gri. My advice is to call them and find out the state of play it can't hurt! 

Hope that helps and you get an answer.

Symantha have you any idea when you'll get started? I think it's really strange we all attend the same clinic we could have been sat in that waiting room at same time and not even have known it lol 

Hope everyone else is doing well I'm still trying to remember everyones names so forgive me if I've missed you out
Nite luv c xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

im sat here waiting on transport to to the clinic excited but nervous


----------



## Flygirl77

Oh dragonlady are you starting tx? Good luck let us know how you get on xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

it was just to have bllods done and swabs go back in 17 days for results


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Symanthaw and Flygirl

Thanks.  Hubby to hand in his sample at the end of May and then we have an appointment mid June at ACS.

I phoned GRI today and they confirmed that it is 24 months from date of referral for IVF and ICSI and 16 months for IUI.  So Feb 2013 for us.  I also confirmed that I could def have a private treatment in between.  She said yes.

My only concern is that if I start treatment at GCRM at the end of May, then by mid June my blood will be full of hormones?  Therefore, the NHS blood test results will be wrong?  I am a bit worried about that but at the same time, don't want to postpone the private treatment any more than we have to.  ANy ideas?

xx


----------



## csgd1

Hey Nala,

How you holding up? Have you been freaking out at all?

I can't believe you're waiting til the otd- I could never hold out that long. Doc told me taht it should be ok to do hpt about 48 hours before- I was on pessaries too. Prob waiting is best thing to do but I couldn't bear the thought of that phone call- had to see line appearing for myself! Sending you lots of positive thoughts lady!!!!

Symathaw, how's it all going your end?

AFM- still no AF- has now been 52 days!!!!!!!   Pulling my hair out now. Lol.

Big love,

Claire


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Evening Claire   

Thanks for the message chick, means a lot.  Ive been okay in all honesty although bit down today I have to admit!!!  For the last week or so ive had real sore boobs and extremely tired which I was trying not to read to much into but you cant help kinda analyze every wee thing eh?  Just this evening I have had kind of pulling pains at the bottom of my tummy, like what i get when dreaded AF arrives    hope not.  Im maybe just having a negative day dont know...  Its funny how every so often you get that horrible reality that reminds you about how hard this process it.  The Pessaries are a right pain in the a** haha....

Uch im done for you Claire that your still waiting.  You must be so desperate to get going again.  Do you feel ready to go again? 

I know im normally the most impatatient person but figured whatever that stick says I would still wait and go with what the clinic said so didnt see the point as it could only cause me stress whatever way...  Mmmm you have me thinking rite enuff lol....

How did you feel on your 2WW? 

Hope everyone else is well :-D
xxxx


----------



## itsraining

hello everyone, this is all new to me, i just joined today, i dont even no if i'm writing in the right box lol.. 
well i received my well awaited letter 2day, we go for our first appointment 28th may, i really had a mixture of feeling when i read the letter, but if i stay calm and remember to breathe i should b ok, how far on are you's all in ur wee journey? and most of all, how you all dealing with it all? xxxx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girlys, Hope everyone is well!!!!

Firstly welcome to ITSRANING  All the girls on this page are at various stages of treatment and attend the Gri or Grmc some like yourself are at the start of the process and some are waiting for the proceedure and a couple are waiting on results  just remember that your not alone and if there is anything at all no matter how small it seems just ask and someone can help you. Good Luck

Claire, Hope your doing well? Were OK over here  getting really nervous bout these bloody jags  but 12th May ill find out a date so end of May start of June seems weird as i dont know how 2 feel tbh. xxx

Flygirl, App will be on the 12th so date i have been advised is end of may start of june, what bout u? yea its really strange to think at some point we cld have been in the waiting room at the same time lol weird aint it. hope ur good chick xx

Hey Nala, Hope ur feeling better 2day? The 2ww must be horrible not knowing what to think eh, i just hope you get the long awaited result as a bfp   xxxxx

Hey Laura thats good you can defo go private while waiting xx i think if u explain situation with bloods they wont mix up hormones at the gri and they'll take more along the way believe me :-( so when will uget started at the grmc

Good luck to everyone Sym xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Welcome to itsraining.  I am also relatively new here.  Everyone is really nice.  I have my first appointment at the GRI mid June and then the dreaded wait!    We are going to try a private cycle as well though before the NHS one.  Good luck to you.

Nala - lots of     for you.  Hope that the great news happens for you very soon.

Csgd1 - Hope that AF has made an appearance for you by now.

Symanthaw - we have our second appointment at GCRM on Thursday.  This is the one with the consultant to discuss the test results, which treatment  is suitable etc.. and the proposed timescale.  We have our consents booked for the end of May so I am hoping then but not sure if that is how it works!  Can i ask - which tests did they do at your first GRI appointment?  How long after did you get the results?  Have a second appointment?

xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Laura,
                    Our first appointment at the GRI was in the urology dept,we had bloods taken and sent home with a cup for my man 2 donate and were given a date to bring it in at like 8am   then around 6 weeks after we got results back for that and waited around 4 months for an acs app where they did more tests and a hsg on myself over period of 18months till where we are at moment saldy it is a VERY long waiting game xx


----------



## itsraining

samanthaw thank u very much for a lovely welcome, and with finding this wee place, i have noticed that i am not alone, but at times u really think u are, so u start ur jags on the 12 may?? r u nervous about it? how long have u waited to get to this point? i was attending monklands for a good while, different tests and things done there, then had to get a lap n dye done, thats when we got reffered to the royal, been there once, and been on the waiting list from the 29th march 2010, and that was us getting a letter saying we have reached the top, i would just like to wish u luck and thank u for ur kind words..xxx

sugar.. thank u 2 u to for ue kind words and welcoming me, it's like a family in here lol.. it's gr8 to have a wee place were u can talk and people actually no how ur feeling... so when u going to go private? have u been waiting for a while? it is a long wait wot with the time ur trying, then doctors appointments tests waiting to be reffered, the list is endless, but good things come to those who wait, so i wish u all the luck in the world to...xxxx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey itsraining,
                      Ill be shown how to inject on the 12th but wont start the actuall jabs till i have my slot booked which depends on my periods. Im terrified tbh hun i dont like needles but needs must!!!! All in all to get to this point has been around 3 years and it has been long and hard but this site has helped me no end. xxx


----------



## itsraining

hi symanthaw, ur rights its been a long wait, but u must see the light coming through at the end of the tunnel no huh?? the jags kinda freek me out abit when i start to think (wot if i have to do that) but as u said, needs must, well i wish u luck and b sure to find out how u get on with them..x


----------



## csgd1

Nala, keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow. I know what you mean- I analysed every wee feeling too!!! But the pessaries can make you feel like AF is coming even if it aint. Really hope it goes your way  

My AF arrived this morning but when phoned clinic- they had no appointments left this month   Have to wait for next AF so will be looking at June now aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

Symathaw/it's raining- don't worry too much about starting process- it's nowhwere near as bad as you'd imagine   The 2ww is the worst part.

Claire xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey girls

Nala how are you? Did you get any news?

Itsraining welcome to the thread everyone is very nice and it's great to have other people who are going thru the same thing

Well had a great day at my friends wedding yesterday it was a fantastic day and she looked amazing. I scrubbed up not bad as well lol!! So now the focus is on tomorrow. Can't believe that's our tx starting!!! It's been such a long road and I'm really excited. I'm going to the appt myself as my partner is niteshift for the next 6 days so he only gets home at 730 and appt is at 845.I will update you all on how it goes

Hi to everyone else
Luv c xx


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Hi Flygirl and Claire

Hope your both well.  Claire im fair pleased that AF came    time will come round quickly I hope!!!  Well ive just had a call from GRI to say that i am in fact pregnant - never ever thought I would be able to write that - im still shocked and cant quite take it in at all.  They said my levels were a very good level and couldnt rule out that the two embbies have taken but scan in May will confirm WOW so much to take in.  Still really early though and few wee hurdles yet but fingers crossed it just keeps progressing as it should.  Feel like im a in a dream.  My DH has cancer when he was 16 and never thought he would father a child so he is overwhelmed as you can imagine.

In in a hotel the now and just waiting on my mum and dad arriving so off just now but will keep you all posted!!!!

I really am thinking about you all and fingers and toes crossed you all have BPF's one day soon...

Lots of Love

Fiona xxxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

congratulations nala thats fab news hun


----------



## csgd1

Nala, i'm so pleased for you!!!!!! You and DH have an amazing weekend to yourselves!!!!    If blood levels are good at this stage then i'm sure that everything will be fine   

So, how would you feel about twins then?

Flygirl, good luck for tomorrow  

Hope everyone is doing well, nice to have some good news on the thread today  

Claire xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Nala fantastic news I'm delighted for you and your hubbie 

Best of luck luv c xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Nala

What wonderful news.    Congratulations.    Wishing you all the luck in the world that everything goes as planned.  



xx


----------



## symanthaw

Nala - Well done you just put a MASSIVE  smile on my face with your news         thats such good news im so happy for you i wish you all the luck in the world. have a gr8 weekend   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey girls hope you all are enjoying the weekend

Well I've been to the hospital and had my injection. I feel ok and it was nowhere near as bad as I expected! The needle was so fine I didn't even feel it go in. The nurse showed me the technique of how to inject myself. So now it's waiting for af which should happen in about a week. Next appointment is 5/5 for bloods and baseline scan and 1st buserlin jab. I've to take dp next time and he will be shown how to do my jabs too. Nurse also seemed to think that ec will be week of 16/5 so really not long to go  

Now the waiting begins for af and all these mad menopause symptoms lol will keep you all updated as I go

Luv c xx


----------



## itsraining

flygirl, thats gr8 atleast u have the ball rolling and the very best of luck..xxx
nala, congratulations, u must b on cloud nine, well done..xxx

ladies, hope your all well and best of luck with wotever stage your at..xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Flygirl

It is the start of your exciting journey.  Wishing you all the best.  

Please keep us updated and I hope that the side effects aren't too bad for you.

xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Flygirl, 
                glad to hear they aint bad   hope your feeling ok xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey ladys,
                Just checking in to see how everybody is keeping?xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey ladies

Well af has arrived and I feel like poop  thru the week I've become more more forgetful lol I really can feel my brain turning to mush and can't believe how tired I am all the time 

Hope everyone else is keeping well it's been very quiet on the board all week what has everyone been up to?

Happy Easter 
Luv c xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.  Glad that AF arrived flygirl.  We had our consents the other day so all signed up and hoping to start in June.  Just waiting on my smear test results to pop  through the door.

Also realised that I suffered OHSS on clomid so they have also noted that down.  I am very excited but really scared at the same time. Worried that the IVF drugs will make my endo worse.  Can't go through that all again.

Hope that you are well

xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi Ladies,

I hope you dont mind me jumping onto your page! DH and I are having IVF & PGD at GRI - we got the good news on Wed that they are starting our probes? Does anyone have any idea how long this takes!

Hope u r all well  x


----------



## csgd1

Hi ladies,

How are we all?

Nala, hope everything is going well. When is first scan?

Flygirl/Syanthaw when is next app? Mine is on May 3rd to discuss Frozen Embryo Transfer  

New Member, welcome-lovely to have you aboard. I'm at GRI too- not sure what probes are, though   I'm sure if you call them they'll tell you what to expect. How long have you been waiting?

Claire xxx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi Claire!

We have been waiting 18 months, we were due to start ICSI this October - they have since discovered DH has a translocation so ICSI was not our best option. They wanted us to wait another 2 years for IVF & PGD however, after our consultation on Wed they have said they are starting our probes and we will have treatment this year! So happy that someone finally listened and there not making us wait! I was so shocked that I forgot to ask all the questions i had in my head!

How do you find GRI - i mean with procedures etc? x


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Evening Ladies

Happy Easter you all, hope you had a nice holiday weekend    

Hello to NewMember - exciting things are moving forward for you.  I attended the GRI and could not fault any of the Staff in there at all.  I have to be honest and say that I preferred dealing with the Nurses rather than the Dr's but only cause they were more on my level and explained things so so well.

Hope all you other ladies are getting on well with appointments etc   exciting times for us all..

Claire - so your app is 3rd May - thats fab bet you cant wait chick...  Im grand, extremely tired and mega sore boobs but apart from that everything fine.  My first scan is on 9 May - I dont think I have taken it in if im honest Claire - its just words at the moment.  Im terrified that things aren't okay down there.  I feel sorry for girls who have to wait twelve weeks.  Each day seems like a year just now lol...  I suppose the fact that no bleeding and my tiredness is a good sign.  Im just deserpare to know my due date etc and make it all seem real.  At the moment its all very unreal.  Really hope your app goes well on 3 May and will keep looking on to see how it goes.  I dont  come on here that much as I find when I do I analyze a lot more and I just want to kinda get on everyday and take each day as it comes.  I do think about you all though and I love the fact we are all in this together (in a stange kinda way)....

Hope 2011 is OUR lucky years.

Take Care Everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

morning girls

Csgd1 exciting that your appt is not far away hopefully not too long before your wee frosties are transferred. How many do you have? Fingers crossed for you

Nala hope you're well I know everyday must feel like a dream! Hope it's not too long before you can relax and enjoy xx

New member welcome  excuse my ignorance but what is pdg and probes?? But good news you're starting sooner than you were 1st told

Well af has not been good!! Horrific cramps and really heavy but seems to be nearing an end. However have been getting really bad headaches for past few days. Went to bed with one last nite and I've still got it today  
Next appt is 5/5 to start my buserilin injections that's when hard work starts lol

Enjoy the sunshine I'm on days off after working all wkend people always want to go their holidays on bank holiday wkends lol

Luv c xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls,

hope everyone is well 

ive been keeping my head down and getting over our last bfn in march but we are hopefully starting our 3rd shot next month so things are starting to look up!!!!    

Newmember we have had 2 rounds of icsi and pgd at gri and are starting our 3rd shot in a few weeks so if u have any questions .....ask away or pm me (personal message).my db has a balanced translocation of 3 and 21.

im sorry i have lost touch with who is on here now .....sorry 

its so weird.... we all chat on this site and to think that we could have been at some point in the past or even in the future been sitting next to each other in the waiting room at the gri !!!! we need to get some sort of "give away" or "signal"so when we are in there we can spot all the ladies who use FF    

good luck to you all wherever you are in ur tx 

love
michelle x


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi Nessie,

I have sent u a wee PM x


----------



## dragonlady1380

hi all i had my appointment with clinic today and it looks like i will be starting to inject end of may begining of june 
i have to call up in the next few days to arrange a appointment to go in for a dummy run i think someone called it as i have had op on cervix to remove pre cancer cells so they want to make sure there will be no problems on ec day.
then i have to wait for next period and then thats us starting.


----------



## wanabmum

Good luck Dragon lady - all good things are worth waiting for and you got there in the end   . Hope we wont be that far behind you expecting appointment for tests June and hopefully start in August which will be 24 months waiting   but all worth while if it works.
Only advice i can give is don't give up, after 5 BFN AND 1 BFP it has made me more determind one day my dream will come true.x


----------



## Flygirl77

Ladies 
How are we all? It's been very quiet on here!

D day for me tomorrow  appointment at 845 will need to set off early to avoid the traffic and to get there on time

Will let you all know how I get on 
Take careluv c xx


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Hi Flygirl

Good luck for tomorrow.  The early morning apsp are a nightmare eh?  The waiting room is always so so busy and trying to get parked aswell!!!  BUT just think all worth it in the end im sure   ..

Hope you have been feeling okay the last few weeks after prostap.

Let us know how you get on chick xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Hope that you are all well.

Flygirl - all the best for tomorrow.

We received our first appointment for GRI in mid June.  We were referred in Feb so still have 18 months or so to wait after the appt in June.  Dh to hand ina  sample at the end of May.  What happens at the appt in June?  Am I given any tests?

xx


----------



## wanabmum

No! just a chat and they tell you if its Ivf or Icsi and what happens with treatment.x


----------



## oliver222

Hi Ladies,

Got letter today for my first appt, am now at top of list after being on waiting list. Appt is 24th May. What will happen at this appt and will husband need to go as it will be hard for him to get time off work. Also while I was waiting for icsi had a surprise natural bfp with twins. Lost one baby at 9 weeks and other at 16 weeks at end Jan. Gained a few stones afterwards which I am now in process of losing but am about 5lbs over bmi 35. Hopefully can loose this in next 2 weeks but does anyone know will they weigh me at this appt just in case I am still a pound or two over.

Thanks


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Evening Oliver

Sorry to hear you have had tough times of recent   life is very unfair at times eh?  I just wanted to reply as my weight held me back two years at the GRI cause my BMI was 42 ahhhhhhhhhhhh way to heavy I know  ..  I managed to join WW and got my weight down so everything was okay and I got my treatment but they are very strict!!!  At the first app yes they will weigh you and if your over BMI35 they will make another app in 3/4 months to see if your weight is down enough.  If your only a few pounds over just now then im sure you will be fine for your appointment and I will have my fingers crossed for you.  The day I was actually due to start my injection my BMI went slighly up (was straight after xmas-new year) to 35.1 so I had to go back the next month so that was another delay cause of BMI!!!!  I really hope this hasnt scared you but just wanted you to know the script before you go.  You are very close at the moment so you can get to 35 no probs and im sure you will hunni!!!!!

I found the staff at the GRI amazing, everyone one of them were really good.  Very best of luck for your app and will look forward to hear how you got on.  Its a very exciting time.  I started my prostap injection end of feb and im now sitting at nearly 8 weeks pregnant after my first cycle of ICSI there - scan on Monday up there so just hope everything is okay!!!!

Take Care xxxxxxx


----------



## oliver222

Thanks for the reply. I don't know wether to phone up and try and delay my appt for a couple of weeks to give myself a little breathing space. As don't want to go and have bmi of 35.1 and they send me away for couple of months when I would be able to loose it an another week.


----------



## Nala-Wilson

It depends how many pounds you have to loose to get your BMI spot on 35 or less?  If less than 5lbs to loose then go for it and if more than perhaps delaying that first app a few weeks would be no bad idea  ...  I delayed some app's when i knew i was still over cause it was a waste of time really and we had to travel hours to get to Glasgow.  Its such a shame cause some weeks you are more bloated than others and sometimes its a very fine line between been bang on and just a wee teeny bit!!!  I found the more I stresses about it the less I managed to loose, you aint far away chick so wether its end of may or a few weeks later its still iminent so happy days eh?

xxxxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi ladies

Why not try and delay then that will give you a little breathing space Oliver it's stress enough without adding extra pressure

Nala good to see you're doing well  8 wks so you got a date that's great news good luck for scan

I'm getting on fine so far with injections but I feel so tired is that what you found nala? Got a scan on fri 13th!!! And start nasal spray on Tuesday so many times to remember I've set my phone so I can get all the times right lol

Hope all the rest of the girls are good 

Take care luv c xx


----------



## csgd1

Hi to everyone,

New Member, I have found the docs and nurses at GRI to be great. I have never gone privately though- and apparently when you do you see the diff. Lol!!! Any further news for you? How long have you been trying to conceive?

Flygirl, how you doing with injections? When do you think it will all be happening?

Nala, good luck wi scan tomorrow- got everything crossed for you!!! Could be 2 wee babies on that screen      

How is everyone else doing?

I should, hopefully be moving on soon- IF AF comes near the end of this week as expected  

Love to all,
Claire xxx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi csgd1

So far the staff have been great, very friendly at all appointments. DH and I have been TTC#1 for around 3 years, we have been waiting for treatment for around 18 months now. We had our last appointment on the 20th April, they took bloods to starts working on our probes. Helen left a message on my mobile the other day saying everything was on track and as soon as probes completed she will get us up for another appointment - hopefully we will be given a start date then!

What about you? x


----------



## oliver222

Called up and changed appt to 7th June, so that gives me 4 weeks, so feeling less stressed. Going to personal trainer today so will get him to give me lots of tips on excersice should be doing when not seeing him.
Nana-Wilson home scan goes great and have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi girls

Oliver- that's great they moved the date less pressure for you and the weight will just drop off for you. The staff really are great

I'm getting on fine girls I'm just exhausted! Start nasal spray tomorrow as well as injection. Spray is x4 a day at 7am 12 noon 6pm and 11pm. Next appt is on Friday for scan and bloods and if everything has come on and enough follicles at right size then ec is Monday if not then another scan on Monday for ec on Wednesday so it's all go!!!! 

So who starts next?? I'm excited for you all
Luv c xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Hope that you are all well.

Welcome to the new ladies.  Nice to hear from you and I wish you well in the future.

Flygirl - thanks for the info on the first appointment.  So is hubby's semen results given to us and that is it really?  Am I weighed at this time?  My appt is 15th June and by this point I will be a week into the IVF injections at the private place.  Will I put weight on with the injections?  BMI currently 32 but worried that they will cause me to put weight on and that I will be knocked back at the appt with GRI!  Hope that the nasal spray is ok for you?

I am not going privately at the GRI but am hoping to start taking the metformin on 20th May and the injections and baseline scan on 8th June.

Hope that you are all well.

xx


----------



## Flygirl77

laura
so far ive not noticed any weight gain and im a wk into injections but i eat pretty healthy anyway so think thats the key!
as far as i recall i was weighed at 2 appts but dont know which ones. you will get given any results that they have and they will prob give you time scales etc also be told if you require any further tests

im doing good today! headaches have eased off today so im feeling a lot brighter but that nasal spray is disgusting!!  

hope it all goes well and keep us up to date of your progress

luv c xx


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Evening Ladies

How are we all?  Hope all treatments are going well      I think this is a nice time of year to be going through your treatment, there is just something nice about Spring time although more of the sun coming back would be good heehee..

I had my scan on Monday and am due wee twinnies        cant quite beleive it to be honest - its AMAZIN!!!  Thats me now finished with the GRI which in a way was very sad.  I walked out there thinking about all the years we have atteneded and all the different faces we have seen in the waiting room and I just cant beleive how blessed we are.  What they do in these Assisted Conceptions Units is just so so special.  The Nurses gave Iain and I a cuddle and I just thought all these Nurses etc will always be part of our life and we can never re-pay them for what they have given us - im getting all emotional now so gonna end that haha I HOPE AND PRAY all you girls get the same ending as we did cause we all deserve it.  Im 8 weeks trow so still keeping it quiet but it really is starting to sink in now!!!!!

Claire I hope you get that AF end of the week so you can start your journey again, just seems like yesterday we both spoke when we first started out - time flies in eh?  Really best of luck.

Anyway hope all is well with everyone.

Lots of Love

Fiona xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

nala/fiona    omg  twins thats fantastic   

good luck withyour pg and hope  its  a  happy  healthy  one

luv  c xx


----------



## csgd1

Laura, try not to worry too much about gaining from injections (I know it's hard). I didn't gain any weight on them, I think it's just the whole situation which makes you feel sorry for yourself so you eat more. If you don't do that, you should be fine  

V exciting Flygirl!!!! Sending you lots of     

Nala- So pleased fo you !!!!!!!!        You must be over the moon- I wish you all the happiness in the world!!!!

Claire xxx

Ps- Still awaiting AF- AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## oliver222

Nala really pleased for you. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi ladies

That's me just in from gri and scan looked good  I've got 8 follicles 1x 15mm 2x14mm and the rest range from 14-11mm so looks like ec is Monday . I got more supplies of gonal f for weekend and my booster for Sunday. Waiting on call this aft for times and blood results so here's hoping hormone levels are as they should

Claire hope af shows for you soon

Good luck to everyone keep everything crossed for me 
Luv c xx


----------



## oliver222

Really good news Flygirl, have everything crossed for you.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.

Nala:  Fantastic news.  Congratulations.      Hope that you are feeling well.

Flygirl and Claire:  Thanks.  I will try to be very careful as I really would rather not put on any weight!  

Flygirl:  That's great about ec on Monday.  You must be sooooo excited.  Wishing you all the best.

Claire:  Sorry you are still waiting on AF!  Never here when we need her and always when we don't!  As a part of my treatment, I am tri-cycling the pill at the moment.  Yesterday, I started breakthrough bleeding and still have 3 full weeks to go!!  Joy!

xx


----------



## Flygirl77

Wee update ladies gri didn't call today so ec put off for few days will need another scan Monday and will go from there

Wee bit gutted but another few days won't hurt
Luv c xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Flygirl

Sorry to hear that.  Did you hear from them at all?  Do they just want your follies to grow a wee bit more?

Frustrating but hopefully cooking up some grade A follies in there.

xx


----------



## Flygirl77

Laura

No nothing but said they would only call if bloods were the way they wanted hormone level wise. I had been told what to do if they didn't call so still to continue with injections and spray and I've another scan on Monday so hopefully it will just have pushed ec to later in week

Luv c xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi ladies,

sorry i havent posted on here for ages.....been licking my wounds after our bfn a while ago but we have our follow up appointment on wed at 10am so im very excited !!!! it has taken sooooooooooooooo long coming round as we had to wait 8 weeks for the apoointment and we have 100's of questions that we need answers for and it feels great that we are going to get some of these questions answered eventually so just wanted to say hi to any of you lovely ladies who will be there at the same time as us.
lots of luck to everyone 
michelle xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi 

Flygirl:  I see, well hope all is going well and that your scan goes well tomorrow and that you won't have to wait too long this week.  Let me know how you get on.

Nessiebro:  All the best for Wed.  Indeed, hope that you get answers to all your questions and the next steps start fo ryou.

All the best ladies

xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi girls, 
I used to post on the Lanarkshire Ladies board, but took some time out, because my appts where so far away and I was becoming a bit of a nut with things. 
However, I have had my first appointment at GRI on the 16th of last month, where they took my HIV, Hep and other bloods required.  They have given me the forms away to fill in and my next appointment is now on 25th May.  Its for ICSI Treatment on the NHS.
Just wondered if any of you can tell me, when I would really be starting the Drugs? The last appointment seemed so long ago and the next one so far away, because I am waiting on "the info" 
I know everyone is diff and the bloods will mostly determine the details, but I wanted to prepare myself if I will start drugs if it will be possibly when I go on the 25th or if i will need to go back again at a later date to start (like a specific date in my cycle?) 
Any help would be gr8 girls - and sorry to crash your board. 

Hope everyone is well and positive. 
Thanks


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi crabbyaggy welcome to the thread. I think you start DR on day 21 of your cycle and it will depend on what cycle number you are on as to what drugs or treatment you get. I was cycle 7 so DR on prostap then did gonal f injections and buserlin nasal spray. When you back for your reveiw with all the forms it will be decided then when you start so not long to go honey  I had my review in march but didn't start til April as I was too far along in my cycle

Ladies everything went great today  I take my booster jab tonite and go in for ec on Wednesday morning!!! I'm so excited it's all moving forward. I'm glad I don't need to take anymore of that horrible nasal spray after tonite. And my tummy is so bloated with all those follies I've got lots apparently a few at 20mm a few at 17mm and lots of little ones 

Keep everything  and crossed 


Hope everyone else is getting there in there treatment
Luv c xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi flygirl
Thanks for that. It's my 1st try, and thinking bout it I'll prob be about day 19 wen I go back, do u think I'll still have to wait till the following months day 21? Sorry for all the questions, I am getting myself into a right state 
Thanks again
And sorry for the big ME post


----------



## Flygirl77

Yeah you probably will I was on day 9 and they probably won't have an appt for you. They will just get you to call on day 1 of your period to book in for treatment. 
Hope that helps you kind of get a time line in your head
Good luck and keep us posted of how you get on
Luv c xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Flygirl - thanks ur a star
It's all systems go for u now, hope it all goes gr8 chick 
Thanks again


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Ladies,
                  Sorry not posted in a while been soooooooooooo busy lately  . I hope everyone is doing well.

Need some questions answered girlys was at Gri on thursday handed in the signed forms etc told to have a period and call on day 1 to book treatment and on day 21 i would be collecting tablets/jabs - How long do i actually take these for before they do the ec? and how long after that before the et? Im unsure the info was slightly baffelling   she also told me i have a really high amh ,which means my ovaries may overstimulate meaning a 3months cooling off period after ec, has anyone else had this? REALLY REALLY anxious aswell as were on holiday leaving the 8th august and im not due my next period till 1-2nd june so i dont know how long this will all take so i know weither to put back my holiday?? Any answers would be gr8 as feeling lost at the moment.

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi Sam
Don't move your holiday honey you will need it whatever you tx outcome!!
My cycle from DR injection til now has been just over 4 wks. Don't really know about over stimulation tho  do they collect eggs then wait a while before they transfer embies?

It's exciting for you honey tx is so close  

Today I feel so bloated!! Booster injection was scary to take because it was a proper needle not like the gonal f pen lol I managed it tho and I'm glad I've no more injections or spray to take. Took me ages to get to sleep last nite thinking about tomorrow. What time will we leave to not get caught in traffic, where to park, I need new slippers aarrgghh so many questions!!!

Hope the rest of you girls are getting on ok and tx is getting closer
Luv c xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

hi all sorry it has been a while since i posted just been so busy. well here is an update.

ive had a trial run at et and all went fine there will no problems with scar tissue on the day and all our blood tests came back fine. i now just have to wait on my next period in the next 4 to 5 weeks and call them up to arrange to go see them and be given the drugs. we have a scan booked for the 30th next month to check my womb lining after taking norethisterone for a week and some other drug then it will be starting the injections. 

i cant believe how fast this is going it just seems to by flying by.  

ive been busy making cards to build up my stock for a summer fair table so i can raise money for charity and im running out of room to put them lol. we also keep checking on the new bungalow which now has the foundation down so they shud be starting to build that in the next few months as they r still half way down the street building the others.  

hope ur all doing well


----------



## wanabmum

Symanthaw, OHSS is when your ovaries make too many eggs, every clinic has a cut off mine was 21 and i got 21 eggs  so they were fertilised and frozen, you then have to wait for 3 bleeds before you are aloud them back. Which is standard after a Bfn anyway , My Amh is 45.1 which is high for an oldie like me   was told at the Nuffield if i was to go back they would give me an injection on day 21 of metaformin so i wouldn't be able to over stim! Just look out for the symptoms and tell them if your not feeling well and they can reduce dose of gonel f! Don't worry just enjoy it youv'e waited all this time   oh and i've only ever stimmed for 10 days from first injection but will depend on protocol EC 2 days later et 2/3 days later. Hope this helps. Elaine xx


----------



## symanthaw

Thanks girls i think ive worked it out i should take period around 3rd june - day 21  medication around the 24th june - 8th July then im unsure lol anyone want to add to my theorys?

Hey dragon lady thats great ur getting closser

Fly girl - how big exactly are we talking? not amused by this booster it has to be said.

Wannabmum - thats good you have high amh also im 23 so mine is still high i just hope i dont need to wait 3 months after such a long wait already 

also ladies - can i just ask if u have chosen to put 1 or 2 embies back in and why? My partner and i have decided on the 2 as it gives us more chance and we are aware it may result in a multiple if successfull but the nurse was horrified with our decision and we have had to sign a disclaimer stating were doing so against medical advice - is there something im missing here or im i normal wanting the 2?


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey Sam
I opted for 2 but on 1st try I'm sure they only put 1 back if you're under 35 then 2 from then on. The reason is to help reduce the risk of a multiple pg and the complications it brings

I might be wrong tho and the needle wasn't much bigger it was just it was a proper syringe which freaked me out different from the pen you use lol
Luv c xx


----------



## wanabmum

No Flygirl thats right, causes a higher risk and more financial strain on the Nhs   . I've had 2 put back in all 6 of my et the way i see it is if we had twins thats us finished, less strain on me and somebody else can have there shot quicker. x


----------



## symanthaw

Im not having 2 put back in hope that i have twins, we decided that we would have a better chance of conception with 2 opposed to 1 egg and discussed that if it was a multiple how we would cope etc i think id die if i was told it was twins but were in a good place that we have our own home my dh has fab job and the support from family so im kinda just taking it in my stride at the moment but nervous after the shock horror on the nurses face    all im hoping for is a healthy happy baby with 10 fingers and 10 toes same as everyone else here and if we were blessed with 2 id defo not complain as wannabmum says thats u finished lol coz id defo not want to go back through this hell anymore i really have to admire you ladies as this is my 1st try some are 6,7 now how do you cope? 

i just pray that we all have a bundle of joy at the end of this long road


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hey Sam am also due af on 4th so u n I might be around the same time scales! 
Hopefully we will be able to keep each other in the picture!
Hi everyone else, away with work in a boring travel inn so am off to read a magazine


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Hope that you are all well.

Flygirl: All the best for tomorrow. Everything crossed for you.  

Symanthaw: We seem to be at roughly the same stage. I also have a high AMH (3 and am at risk of OHSS so I start Metformin tablets on Friday for a few weeks before I start my stimming on 8th June. It is a diabetes drug and can help with avoiding OHSS. I think that they waiting 3 months is only if you develop OHSS but I am sure that as they are aware of your high AMH then they will do everything in their power to avoid it for you. Which drugs are you using? I am currently on the 3rd cycle of my continuous pill and start Metformin on 20th May. I am then booked to have my baseline scan on 8th June and start stimming then with Meopur and cetrotride. I was a bit disappointed when they recommended only 1 et to me as I automatically assumed that they would put 2 in. However, due to other medical issues I think that I will just have the one put back in and pray for the best.

Dragonlady: Glad to hear that all is well and that you are starting very soon.

Crabbyaggy: Me too so we should all be around the same stage and hopefully be successful. 

xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Girlys, 
                Its metaformin ill be given starting day 21 of my period but again am confussed as to how long ill be on tablets before i have injections or if they run at the same time. can anybody who has actually done the proceedure explain from the day 21 landmark whats next and the actual timescale till the et, i have a provisional booking for 29th June for scan? depending on period. FEEL SO LOST AT MO!

Im so glad were all around the same stage as im finding now im closer im starting to get upset about it all some good some bad days i feel like im going crazy  

Just to clarify ladies - although they recommend that 1 embryo is placed back regardless of age you are LEGALLY allowed to have 2 but they will make you sign a disclosure that against the medical advise your having 2 placed back so dont have them bully you into 1 if u want 2.

hope everyones doing good and thanks for the support 
Luv Sym xxx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Sym, don't worry bout upset/concussion all the time, I am exactly the same. Dh is ni use either he has no idea what to say - and everyone who knows thinks that cause it's so close u should be happy/excited! 
That's why I think this board is so helpful just now - that's wat we r all here for. 

Dragonlady- good show that the trial run went well eh?

Flygril - how's things? 

Hope all the rest of u girls r well - sorry if I missed anyone, I am on iPhone so its a bit hard to get all


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi girls
Well egg collection went well today  I got 12 eggs which they said looked good quality

I've to call tomorrow to see how many fertilised and to confirm date and time for transfer

Feel a bit sore and crampy in my tummy but that will pass

Thanx for all good luck wishes and good luck to you all
Luv c xx


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Flygirl - excellant news on your egg collection - looking good.  Very best of luck for that phone call trow   

Hope your relaxing and taking it easy, think ec was the day i felt my worst!!!!

Fiona xxxx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Flygirl,
                Thats amazing congrats on the 12 eggs lets pray that they all take   keep us posted xxxx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

12 eggs!! Excellent!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Flygirl that's fantastic news. 

Symanthaw: I haven't been thro tx yet but am just about to start. I've to take metformin right through tx. 

Xx


----------



## habuiah

Hi girls, mind if a join you all, am 41 omg a fell like an oap lol compared to young ones, i have my appt at gri in 3 weeks for prostap jab, this is my 2nd attempt at ivf, following a bfn in dec, debated whether or not to get on the rollercoaster again given my age, and all the emotions it brings with it. but got to try.

i look forward to getting to know you all, and wish you well on your tx xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

hello habuiah welcome  so sorry to read about ur bfn hun fingers crossed this one works for u.


----------



## wanabmum

Flygirl, Fantastic news chick a dozen eggs!!!       Hope there all getting jiggy with it tonight .


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi everyone

Wanabmum they certainly did get jiggy 10 out of 12 fertilised    and lab said they are of good quality so will have lots to freeze

I've to call tomorrow morning for a progress report and maybe go in tomorrow for transfer. It will be decided tomorrow. I'm in total shock thought I would get 5/6 fertilised so 10 is amazing

Welcome to the new girls and good luck
Luv c xx


----------



## csgd1

Well done to the Flygirl Juniors!!!!! 10 eggs is a great number- you'll have loads of frosties.

Loads of ladies appear to be starting around start of June- excellent- you can all help each other on dreaded 2ww! Lol! 

Symanthaw- Make sure that they give you a lower dose of meds if they know you're at risk of OHSS! Def question it honey as NHS can often be "one size fits all" and you're so young that you could over stimulate and be left waiting. I think the waiting is worst of all in this game! 

My AF arrived   so have to get blood checked every few days from 27th onwards and then will be on our way. Will  defrost 3 (I think) with a view to put 2 in. Only put 1 in last time and wish I had stuck to my guns and gone for 2. Think I'll have ET around the 2nd/3rd June.  

Habuiah, welcome to thread! I know how you feel, I had a BFN in Feb and it can be hard to rev yourself up again. I'm excited again, but have a slightly diff feeling this time too- you start to panic as you wonder how many shots you have...

Where are you having this round done?

Claire xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

morning girlies

hope everyone is doing well today!

Claire yeeaahh good news af arrived its all systems go for you now    it works out for you this time honey

Habuiah welcome and good luck with this cycle

just called the lab for my progress report and my wee juniors are coming along great. she said that quite afew had become a good grade and it would be too early to choose which would be best for transfer and which would be suitable to freeze. they want to keep them til tomorrow so they can choose the best ones so i go in for transfer at 1045 tomorrow morning   

i dont know how ill get thru today im so excited took me til nearly 2 am to get to sleep with everything whizzing around in my head and it didnt help dp was niteshift last nite

good luck everyone luv c xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Happy Friday Ladies - Weekend is apon us - nearly!   

Hi Claire, I think we spoke on one of the other threads before, anyway, hope you are feeling all ok, and good to go for the next try.

Hub - Welcome, hope you are all geared up and good to go - 3 weeks is no time at all. and BTW, 40 is the new 30, did'nt you know   

Flygirl - 10 fert! thats amazing, really gr8, lots and lots of frosties so you can have a wee brother or sister for this one - PMA 

sym, sugarpie, nala, dragonlady and wannabe - hope you are all doing great and hi to anyone else I have missed. 

Appt is on Wed girls, so you will prob have your ears melted off before then, with the questions and stuff.  Dont know what to expect - however, its pretty close now. 
Going to have a wee wild weekend I think just to go out with a bang!!   
Hope your all good


----------



## CrabbyAggy

flygirl, sorry we crossed over there 
OMG tomorrow morning - no wonder you couldnt sleep the excitment would kill me!!!


----------



## Flygirl77

crabby go for it have a big blow out!!!! thats what i did before my DR! it was my friends wedding 2 days before and knew it would be my last for a long time so thoroughly enjoyed myself  lol

good luck with the appt i will be thinking about you xx


----------



## habuiah

Hi everyone thanks so much for the warm welcome,dragonlady think we chatted on the ayrshire thread before, glad to hear things moving along for you, i hope you are keeping well, pm me if you like, and maybe we could meet up for a coffee as i live really close to you.great to have found this thread where we are all having TX at the gri, the staff there are just great, Ive chosen to go private with them due to my age not eligible for nhs.

can i ask what vitamins and stuff you girls are taking.

Hope you all are coping ok whatever stage in tx you're at. xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

hi ladies hope ur all doing good today.  i think we have chatted b4 habuiah ive sent u a pm hun we r in the same town, small world


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi girls

Everything went great today  I got a grade 10 8 cell embie transferred and 8 were suitable for freezing

I'm taking it as a good omen that the song playing on the radio in the theatre was sweet child of mine lol dp noticed the song and couldn't stop laughing I nearly burst into tears

Hope everyone is well
Luv c xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Flygirl, that is fantastic.  Sending you massive             

xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Flygirl - Big Hugs - thats amazing - onto the 2WW now


----------



## dragonlady1380

ive just left a message with the clinic as my spotting has got heavier so looks like the start of af. just have to wait for them to get back to me now


----------



## symanthaw

Fly girl - Fantastic news hope everything works hun xxxxx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hey Ladies,

Quick question - our bloods were done 4 weeks ago to build our PGD probes - any idea of how long they normally take? I come home every day hoping for a letter. I can be so impatient! Lol x


----------



## dragonlady1380

well im all booked in for the 13th june to have the prostart injection i think it is called so hard to believe it is happening now


----------



## nessiebro

hi newmember,
i think the length of time for your probes to be done depends on ur chromosone problem.if theyve already had someone in with the same imbalance as you then it shouldnt take so long but we had to wait about 9months for ours to be made.please dont get upset by that time hun, if i were you i would fone gri and ask them a time frame, we got told at the start how long ours would take so we were prepared for the long wait so we were able to try and carry on as normal as we could whilst we were waiting.
i do no of girls whos probes have been ready in 8-12 weeks so it is possible to have them back quite quickly but to put mind at ease i would speak to the helen, the wait is horrendous isnt it.
good luck and i hope you get word soon.
michelle x


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls,

just wondering if u could share your experiences with me? we are hoping to start our 3rd fresh tx soon and ive always been on the same meds all the way thru:  prostap, gonal f injections and beruslin nasal spray but after my follow up last week they have decided to change me onto menopur as i always get ohss and get really sick during the tx so they thought they would change the meds and the dose and see how i responde to that but i dont really know all that much about menopur apart from the fact that there is mixing drugs etc and it kinda scares me a wee bit. gonal f is a pen that u just injected, easy peasy , no mixing involved at all.
am i worring over nothing with the menopur?
thanks 
michelle x


----------



## Flygirl77

yeah dragonlady youre another step closer

michelle cant help but just want to wish you luck x

hope all the other girls are well

im doing good just keeping everything crossed and trying to stay relaxed. time since saturday has just dragged by. i have a feeling this is going to be the longest 2 wks of my life lol
luv c xx


----------



## csgd1

Flygirl- God how the 2ww drags!!!! Just try not to obsess...easier said than done, I know. 

So when's the OTD? And will you be naughty and test before?


Claire x


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi girls, 
Was at ma appointment today, just waiting on af arriving then am on it girls! Here we go


----------



## sugarpielaura

Dragonlady:  That's great.  I am hoping to start on 8th June.

Nessiebro:  I am hoping to start my treatment soon and I will be on Menopur as I have a high AMH and am at risk of OHSS.  Sorry can't be of more use.

Flygirl:  Glad that you are taking it easy and hope the rest of the time passes ok for you.

CrabbyAggy:  Very exciting.  Not long now.

xx


----------



## nessiebro

sugarpielaura

thats great you are starting soon, wen are you actually starting? we could be going at the same time!!!! cycle buddies......that would be great  
i am just waiting on a fone call from gri to give me my dates, im hoping it will be on this af and that i dont have to wait till next month  
michelle x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Michelle

I am on the 2 yr waiting list for the GRI but O have a lot of additional medical issues and require more surgery.  So to cut a very lONG story short, we are paying to have a private cycle as I can't delay any future surgeries.  So, I have already started taking Metformin.  Started last Friday.  Just one tablet a day for a week and then I increase to 2  tablets a day.  Am still on the pill and due to finish on 3rd June and am booked in for baseline scan, bloods and fist injection on 8th June.  Cucle buddies would be great.  I am taking metformin tablets, will be Menopur injections alongside Cetrotide as well.

xx


----------



## nessiebro

SPL:
god it all sounds very technical what you are taking, so many pills hun.needs must tho eh 

i will keep you posted when i hear from gri about my dates and hopefully we can go thru this journey together 
michelle
x


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi 

Finally due to come off the  icsi waiting list at gri at the end of may after an eternity.just wondered if anyone else is at the same stage?


----------



## wanabmum

Yes Me and Laura m and Berylcat are all supposed to be at the top of the list by the end of this month.x


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi

Thanks for reply, haven't used these sites before I'm a total newbie here. I spoke to the receptionist a couple of weeks ago who explained the whole appointment, consent thing. Was a bit miffed that the appointments are further apart than I expected. I naively thought you would start treatment straight away but should have known better having worked for the nhs for years. Excited and a bit nervous now the reality bites. How you guys feeling?


----------



## Flygirl77

welcome ally to the thread hope its not too long before your tx starts

hope everyone else is good

csgd1 i am going to resist testing and i have deliberately not bought any tests or have any in the house. i know it will drive me round the bend but really dont want the disappointment just  that my wee bean sticks around

the waiting is driving me crazy!!! but this time next week we'll know and thats what keeps me going. I can honestly say this is the hardest part

luv c xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Flygirl a week and then u will know - iv a good feeling about it. 
Ally- hi and welcome I am going to be starting as soon as af appears, so really next week or so it's good to have ppl to bounce off. It's such a long wait. 
Hope all the rest of u girls r well today. 
Told my boss today about treatment, made a total eejit of myself by shaking like a leaf and crying!!!! Hmmm not good. But it's all out in the open now and she was really ok about it all 

Check in later
Sharon


----------



## allymcbeal

Thanks Sharon

Good luck x thanks guys for making me welcome here x
are you glad you've told your boss? Do you think that's the best thing to do?
I'm unsure as I don't really know mine that well and she's not that great when it comes to time off, sickness etc......


----------



## wanabmum

If i could go back to the start i wouldn't tell my work at all unless they have an Ivf policy, In the past they have told me i can't have the time off for transfers as there is no cover, i was even told once - WHAT !!!! Are the rest of us not to get a day off so you can have all this time off!!!!! Find out your rights first i have to take my time unpaid and do not get sick pay as ivf is in the same bracket as a face lift or boob job, none essential treatment. I have to laugh as my DH gets ivf leave and i just get hassle


----------



## csgd1

Hi everyone

I'm in for bloods tomorrow to see if ovulating yet and ready for frozen transfer. Don't think i will be yet, though-couple more days poss. 

Flygirl, this is so the worst bit! You analyse every twinge! Everything is crossed for you!!!

Ladies i feel for you with work stuff- my boss is actually going through ivf too, so...

Michelle, i can't believe that out of 14 frosties none thawed well! You must have been so shocked, not to mention gutted! Will your next cycle be frozen or fresh?

Did anyone watch the show- too old to be a mum?- tonight? I did, but poss shouldn't have!  

Claire x


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls,

csgd1 yeh  we were totally gutted wen we got the call to say none of our 14 thawed embies survived, it was so hard to accept that i had just went thru all the meds again and never even got a chance to see if it would work or not but if we didnt have to get pgd done before et then i know we would have had 2 put back for sure but ours have got to get to a certain size by day 4 so they can be biopsied and if they dont reach that size then its over but without getting pgd done you can get a day 2 or 3 transfer  as long as they show signs of growing so its just an extra hurdle that we have to deal with   hope you dont have to wait too long to get started, its so hard the waiting isnt it 

craggyabby and wanabmum ive gotta tell my boss tomorrow now that i have my dates and stuff and i have no idea how they are going to take it so i am kinda dreading it   

flygirl77 how r u coping with the horrendous 2ww?  

hi allymabeal you have come to the right place for all the support and help   wot a fantastic place this is 

sugarpielaura how are you getting on, not long till your scan now  

AFM we got the call from gri today to say that i am starting again on the 15th june, i get my prostap then start my nasal spray on the 9th july so we are on a long protocol again but my meds are changing this time so im getting put on menopur this time so maybe thats why its an even longer protocl than ive ever been on before.

this is our 3rd and final shot so im      that this is our time 

i hope i havent missed anyone, im quite new to this posting lark, its good tho to have ppl goin thru it at the same time as you and especially at the same hospital  

michelle x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Just a quick wee post to say hi and that I hope you are all well.                   to all those who need it.

I'm ok.  Doubling dose of metformin today so will see how that goes.  I am finishing the pill on 3rd June and then dreading AF.  Have been warned that my endo is bad at the moment and that it could be pretty horrific, especially if the pain last weekend is anything to go by!  Baseline scan on 8th and hopefully start stimming then.  Paid for the drugs today so all starting to seem quite real!!

Hope you are all well.

xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

* Happy Friday Ladies, 

How are you all doing?? 

Sugarpie - hope that wen the horrible AF appears its not too bad love - Its all go now!!! 

Nessie - 15th June is no time at all away chick, I have everything crossed for you - hope it goes ok telling your boss

csgd1 - how'd bloods go today? Its good that your boss knows how things are for you, and at least hopefully gives you the support you need. I turned too old to be a mum over, I get really upset with certain progs - ones which are completely nothing to do with parenting most of the time recently!! very weird! 

Flygirl - Hows the 2ww going, not long now! after the weekend, your just bout there!! 

Wannabe - How rubbish is it that your work was so pants with you? My boss was ok, but lets be honest, ive not had to take any time off yet, however, I phoned HR before I spoke with her, just to cover myself - They dont have a policy in place, but at least I knew what they would class as "reasonable". I have to give her her due tho, she was really good about it (so far)

Ally - Now I know for sure what the dates are n stuff, I felt that there would be times, I would have to take off, all close together, and dentist, doctor etc etc apppointments so close together would prob raise a few eyebrows!! I am glad I was honest with her, but I am also glad I called HR first, so that I knew what was what before hand!! 

Big hiya to anyone I missed 

AFM, today I have BAD af cramp - now, last month I was 9 days late, and managed not to test, and the very second I had decided that I was goin to buy a HPT, AF appeared. So if that hadnt happened, AF would be due today/tomorrow, and I would be calling to book in etc, but as it stands, am due next weekend - but shes teasing me into thinking that she might appear early and ill get to start quicker than first thought- I can but hope. Anyway, I am penciled in for baseline scan on 13th July god everything takes so long, I really wish, someone would just hand me a small child- like now! (well obv not just any random small child, mine and DH's) 

Anyway, should prob go n do some work now - off out tonight for a dinner dance and then some DIY over the holiday weekend 

Sharon *


----------



## dragonlady1380

just back from a lovely lunch meet up with habuiah had a nice chat and will meet up again.

hope ur all doing good today


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls,

just a quick one :
i told my personnell manager today about our tx,i was totally dreading it but she took it well then when i was finished telling her the dates etc that i need off ,she then tells me that she fully understands what i am going thru as she has had 3 shots herself......thats when i started crying like a blubbering wreck !!! sadly for her none of her 3 cycles worked and she ended up adopting but to know she totally gets where i am at is such a weight off my mind. what was meant to be a 5min chat ended up being a 45 min chat .....to be honest for me it was more like a councelling session !!!   
she was soooo understanding and even said on the 2ww if i dont want to take the whole time off then she will put me in different department for a sitting down job so i am not lifting anything and its totally ok for me to keep my nasal spray in the canteen fridge etc so i am sooo relieved that i told her.shes even going to speak to the area manager to clear my time off so i dont have to do that which is good as another public breakdown wont do my street cred any good !!!   

sorry for the ME post ladies, just wanted to share my wee bit of happiness with you ( im easily pleased eh ha ha ha)

hope everyone is well and looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend, shame about the weather tho 

michelle x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Ladies  
                    Hope everyone is doing well    

Nessie - Thats fab you managed to sort thing out with work must have been a nightmare!!!!

Dragon Lady - Thats great you were able to meet up and chat, It would be good if we could all somehow get together to share our experiences and put a face to the names lol 

Well thats me just taking the god afull twinges before af so as soon as it comes ill be on fone to book treatment seems kind of real now 

Take care 
Sym


----------



## dragonlady1380

a major meet up wud be great we could take over the corner of some place and just have a natter and a laugh and a drink and some food.  we went to the carrick in irvine and it was fab good food and cheap i dont think there was anything on the menu that cost over £8

if any one else is up to a meet up perhaps we could arrange a date to suit everyone


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Sum, whn is af due? 
I am exactly the same position just now - waitin on the witch 

Meet up would be funny, I always wonder if any of u guys r in waiting room when I am there!!!
Imagine we knew each other!!


----------



## wanabmum

I'm up for a meet! Dragonlady that must be 2 years since we last met, will be better behaved this time around   . Still can't handle my wine   .x


----------



## dragonlady1380

u were a hoot on ur wine wannbmum it was good fun that day. cant believe it has been that long we deffo need another meet up. so who is up for it?


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Gals,

Craggy - Af due between 1st & 3rd going my my mood it will b on time lol chocolate on hand ladies 

We should try arrange somewhere in Glasgow city centre as its a  neutral area and easily accessable by trains busses etc and get a date that will suit everyone I am guessing weekends prob best but if everyone wants to post which days suit them best then we could work a date from there and put it to vote on the poll..........

Its strange as you say im same always wonder whos in that waiting room, you could cut the atmosphere with a knive its sooooooooooooooooo quiet yet everyone is there for same reason!!!!

Hope everyones doing well
Sym xx


----------



## oliver222

So have managed to get my bmi down to under 35. Appt is 10 days away. This is my first appt since I got to top of list. When will I roughly start treatment?


----------



## wanabmum

Well done oliver222! keep it going i have lost 15lbs now in 5 weeks   5 more pounds before my appointment and I'll be able to hold my head up high. I'm going to try to get my bmi down to 30 before we start treatment.  x


----------



## symanthaw

Hello Girlys,
                  Following a few chats with regards to having a get together to discuss our individual experiences and give each other support and generally put a face to the name i am trying to organise a fertility friends day at a neutral venue within Glasgow city centre and have contacted some possible venues to see what they can offer us and have had some good results so far and possible goody bags    (ive been busy lol) I am trying to keep to a max budget of £10 per person for a meal with drinks obv down to the individuals.

What i need to know is who would be interested in attending so we can try get numbers in order for a date and venue to be confirmed.

If interested please reply either by post or email me at [email protected]

Love Sym


----------



## wanabmum

babysparkle said:



> Hi,
> 
> I'm quite new to the website, what a great thing it is though
> 
> Have found it quite therapeutic so far!
> 
> I've just had my prostap at gri after a 2 year wait to get to the top of the list. I too have a quick glance round the waiting room and wonder if anyone else is on ff! It's always so busy yet so quiet  All wondering what our next appointment holds, beginning to realise mine usually begin with "so, have you managed to lose any more weight"! My bmi was just under 35 and what a lecture I got, last appointment it was 33 so it's going in the right direction but still got a lecture!!
> 
> Anyway enough of my rambling


 Hi Babysparkles, Think i maybe be getting that same lecture, when i was there last April my bmi was 33.6 and was told i better not put anymore weight on. ooopps after all my failed treatment i managed to eat away my disapointment and gained 18lbs now got 15 of them off, but at the end of the day i got Bfp with a Bmi of 37 + i looked like an ompa loompa right enough but onwards and downwards.x


----------



## Flygirl77

sym my gosh youve been a busy bunny lol

id be up for a meet up would be fab to meet everyone so count me in honey

im sitting here watching britains got talent and bubbling away to myself at these people getting thru/going home lol

hope evryone is doing well  im on final stretch only 4 days to go ladies   

 luv c xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Flygirl 
                Thats great that you'll be coming if you spread the word and hopefully we should get a good croud  

4 days OMG!!!!!!!!! I have everything crossed for you huni     i really hope its your turn mrs god knows you deserve it xxxxxx


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls,

would be great to meet up with you but i live up in fort william so its not just round the corner unfortunately but ill see how i am fixed for the date you agree and maybe i could manage it, it would be great to share all our experiences and put faces to the names.
michelle x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Nessie,
                  Nothing is set in stone at the moment with regards to dates location etc but it would be fab if you could make it along when its set. Im thinking either a friday eve or sat/sun afternoon but just need to see what suits everyone and go with the majority, i have emailed diffirent locations with regards to venue and also trying to get some local companies to donate some things for goody bags try make a wee event out of it xxxx


----------



## wanabmum

i'll be there and i'll say yes for Berylcat and kdoc - she has twin boys from the Royal thought she would be a good sucess story.x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey wanabmum, 
                          Thats fabby think what ill do is set up a wee poll to keep tally on the numbers so any1 you know of just get them to click xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Sym, omg how busy have u been! 
Btw, am due same time as u so looks like we will be cycling together if we r on same protocol!

Girls, weight is such a pain in ma fat a*s - I did manage to get the beef off but only by becoming obsessed bout weight rather than babies ( tryin to focus on something to keep my mind iccupied) 
Am off hate posting on me phone!!


----------



## symanthaw

Hey craggy thats great, as far as i know its protocol 4 im going to be on according to the hospital and paperwork ive recieved. my bmi is 32.6 at moment but im desperate to loose weight my prob is i comfort eat grrrr feeling rather emotcional at the moment plus af due so i bloat right up   och well holiday in August doubt ill have bikini body but im going 2 wire my jaws haha xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

glasgow is a bit tricky for me as i cant go that far alone and wud have to be train, but i will try to make it if i can


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi Ladies!

I hope you have all enjoyed your long weekend - I know I have!xx

I am finding this waiting game really hard at the moment - i look behind my front door every day for the all important letter. Blood for our probes was taken 6 weeks ago, I just hope and pray it wont be 2 much longer. I was going to give GRI a wee buzz but I dont want them thinking i am a stalker.

I am away to Liverpool at the weekend for my friends hen weekend - looking forward to laughs with the girls xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Newmember,
                            It was 8 weeks from my hiv bloods etc till i got my new appointment through but i called receptionist at gri as they have list of ppl who are near top xx


----------



## nessiebro

symanthaw geez oh girl ....you have been busy !!!!!! well done you !!!!!   

it sounds like its gonna be a great wee day/nite out and i would soooooo love to come and meet you all so as soon as you have set a date i will try and change my shifts at work and come down to glasgow, i can tie it in with accupuncture as well maybe.

thanks for doing all the organising  
michelle x


----------



## wanabmum

Well what a day i've had! Text my friend berylcat telling her about meet etc (we met at crosshouse at lap and dye then re met a year later on here) so were refereed on same day she has been keeping me up to date with waiting list - funnily said to her I'm going to phone and check where i am on the list knowing my luck they'll be a cut off between you and me   So i phoned only to be told i will be at the top of the list at the end of July    . Text her and she expects to get a letter in a few weeks.   So ended up getting my DH to phone telling then he doesn't really no answers to anything , so they had to look me up properly and as long as the waiting list doesn't increase I'll get appointment this month.

Dragonlady I'll meet you on the train !!!!


----------



## oliver222

I would def be interested in meeting up if I am not working.


----------



## dragonlady1380

wanabmum that wud be great hun thanx


----------



## symanthaw

Thats great ladies again anyone interested in the meet if you can vote on the poll so i can keep track of numbers then ill post a date once venue fixed xxxxx


----------



## csgd1

Hey ladies,

Yeah, meet up sounds good. Will be nice to talk to everyone and put faces to names etc. I know what you mean about waiting room- always wonder if anyone is someone i've been talking to on here. Thanks for organising it Symanthaw xxx

Blood levels been low Fri and Mon so am in tomorrow again. However feel like i may have started ovulating today so am in panic mode in case they have missed it which apparently happens   hope not   Also worried embryos wont thaw well- really feel for you on that, Michelle. 

Michelle, have you had NHS/private shots? What has made you feel that this would be last go? Money/stress? Would be good to feel like you could finance as many goes as possible but sadly for most of us that aint the case. DH and I  have bought a flat but are hoping to move into a house soon so are trying to save for deposit for that, with IVF costs on top of that....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Really is a problem. 

Flygirl, when is it now? Wed,thur? sending you lots of    

Wannabmum/Newmember- waiting is the worst. I know how you feel. I've been waiting since Feb for my frozen cycle and it just feels like it keeps being delayed. We'll get there. 


Lots of  to everyone. Looks like we'll have lots of ladies on 2ww soon enough. Hope it makes lots of little babies!

Claire xxx


----------



## nessiebro

Hi Claire,

Yeh it was pretty soul destroying when we got told our embies didnt survive the thaw but what can you do......its all part of the rollercoaster isnt it.
its because we have to get pgd, (the embies gotta get biopsied on day 4 to see if they are good enuf for et) so ours have to be a certain size before the biopsy as they take 2 cells out of them so if they are less than 6 cells then they wont do it which is heartbreaking as ive read posts on here from girls who have had embies transfered with much smaller cell size and still got a bfp so i always wonder what might have been with our 14 wee embies  that just got binned   

i am getting my prostap on the 15th june and this will be our last free go on the nhs, we've already had 2 shots, then it will be alot of decision making to see what we do after this if it dosnt work, i know i should be thinkin positive which i am but that wee doubt is always there.
what makes you think you have ovulated? I thought i had ovulated during my last tx as well. i was 100% convinced of it, i even foned gri to tell them that i had and they told me that its rare but it does happen but i was to carry on as normal with my meds and see what they get wen i got the ec 3 days later and to my surprise i got more eggs on collection than i have ever gotten so lots of PMA huni  
how many embies do u have frozen?
Michelle x


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Flygirl - Is it tomorrow? nearly there I have everything possible crossed for you  Michelle - I had a wee tear in my eye reading your last post there - I am being a tad emotional this morning, so I apologies about that and obv am being a bit sap!  claire - DH and I are also in a flat and would love a house, but as you say, depostits are crippling, so am currently about to start first NHS try, but did look into paying for a shot, and was so heartbroken about the cost. Its really unfair, when you think about how much we all want this, and how much it costs emotionally, never mind financially as well - but suppose as the saying goes "the back is made for the burden!" he he    Sym - How are you doing busy lady?   dragonlady - Thats good that Wannabe can get train with you - It would be nice that you get to catch up too  wannabe - Why did they give you the info saying it would be longer then I would be so rage!! but anyway good thing is your getting appt this month so alls well i suppose.   Oliver - It be great to meet up with you too Oliver, hopefully its a day that we are all off  New Member - Have an excellent time with your girlies away. I would stalk away if I was you.   well afm, got a wee surprise visit this mornining from AF, a few days early. So phoned GRI this morning and ive to go in on 21st June, (2 days before my birthday) i have cried all morning, am an emotional wreck. Even as I am typing I am sitting at my desk with bit salt tears in my eyes.   I mean am laughin at myself, cause ive nothing really to be crying for, so I think AF might just be turning me into a wreck.   My full life has been on hold for, what feels like, forever, and now we are going!!! s*@t scary stuff!!!   I should go just now, and square myself up, and maybe do some work eh!!   sorry for the big me post -  ta


----------



## symanthaw

Morning Ladies,
                        How is everyone today??

Craggy - Af still not showed yet   i have cramp chocoholic and want to rip dh's head off lmao so think im right behind ya lol thats sooooooooooooooo good you have the date sorted now weight of your mind eh xxxx

Did anyone watch GOOGLE BABY last night I could not sleep after seeing it the whole process made me ill if im honest a woman having c section told dr she could feel it all she was in pain dr response keep cutting her and another member proceeded to climb on the poor girl  and shove her belly in a butchering manner   the whole idea of suroggacy i get and 100% support but what was happenning there was far from right up to 50 pregnant women couped up in tiny rooms together on beds that have the thinnest sheet for a mattress and werent allowed tea as it was too expensive staying there from moment they take the ivf drugs and told dont cry we've spent alot of money on you - i cant imagine my child ever been born in those conditions for any ammount of money in the world its heartbreaking!!!!!

Vent over lol
Sym


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi ladies hope you are all ok, flygirl - 2 weeks nearly up. Fingers eyes and legs crossed for you.

Need to have a rant, hope that's ok. In a strange situation, my sis who has my niece and nephew  already, has just adopted 5 kids, she applied to the ad around the same time we started trying and we went on the ICsi list. It's all rubber stamped and the kids are in the process of moving in with them currently. I'm struggling to get my head round this (I didn't think all five kids would have been placed together) and she's pretty tactless. In the last two months she's phoned frequently ranting about various stresses and issues surrounding the adoption to which I've listened and offered a sympathetic ear, gone shopping for beds clothes etc etc as I've wanted to be supportive and not be a bitter old infertile lady!!!! Thought I was doing well with her but cried and moaned to dh on return from these trips as a release for my frustration instead of responding to her stupid remarks one being "at least when I'm in my nursing home I'll have 7kids to look after me" or her suggestion of getting business cards printed with "mother of 7" on arrrrrrrgh.

Anyway, today she asked me to go away next month with her and the 5 kids and a friend with her 2 kids who I didn't know very well for 4  days,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I replied gently that I was struggling a bit at the moment she knows our situation(due hopefully to have nhs turn in the next couple of months) and I didn't think I could cope with it just now. I was told to face my fears head on!!!!! And the best thing was to be around these kids( who I've never met)  and get on with it as it was making her feel awkward and she wouldnt be able to avoid talking or being with the kids so as it was me who had the problem I was to face it. She told me she had a lot on her plate at the moment and I was to stop being silly!!!!!! Have spent the day raging and feeling like a bad bad person for not being able to embrace her situation and be totally thrilled for her!!!

Sorry did warn you all it was a rant, any coping mechanisms, ideas welcome thanks Alison x


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi ladies
I'm away to fight the traffic to get to gri for my blood test 
I'm so praying for a bfp but have nagging doubt in my head that it's going to be be a bfn
Will let you all know my outcome
Luv c xx


----------



## oliver222

Good Luck


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi everyone

ive done it! i got my   i am over the moon with excitment. I was convinced it was going to be a bfn

 

good luck everyone
luv c xx


----------



## csgd1

Flygirl- well done honey! So pleased for you!!!!!!!       

Michelle, well i was wrong- hadn't ovulated yet...embryos being thawed, all 5 of them, on fri and transfer should be sat, all being well. Hoping to put 2 in-sould try 3 if they'd let me   WHy do you need a biopsy on embryos if you dont mind me asking? Never heard of that before.

Crabby/Sym- lol-mood swings are killer. Really dont think men can ever really understand!

Ally, sounds to me like she's being a bit insensitive and it's not you who has the problem. Totally know what you mean about feeling bit sad around kids and you shouldn't have to go on that weekend if it makes you feel that way. I know how tough it is-chin up and remember we're always here if you need to vent  

Claire x


----------



## allymcbeal

Omg flygirl well done you, that's great news.

Thanks a lot Claire, feel so much better just having a rant I think it got things into perspective for me x


----------



## symanthaw

Flygirl          so so so happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabmum

Well done Flygirl wishing you a happy and health 8 Months      
May it be the start of many more


----------



## Nala-Wilson

FLYGIRL - thats just amazing news...  I have not really been posting on here as sometimes I can get quite obbsesed with things and been trying to keep my feet on the ground since my BFP but I was desperate to get on today and seeing your result - SO SO chuffed and all the very best for your pregnancy      ...

Hope everyone else on the thread is doing well..

xxxxx


----------



## Branston Pickle

Hi everyone

Hope you dont mind if I pop in and say   ....started stimms today for our 3rd ICSI cycle. Last cycle was August last year....this one has taken forever to come around. But glad to be here, despite the headaches, flushes, sweating, dry mouth and nausea   .

Flygirl, think I might have seen you while i was there this morning.....congrats on your BFP!

Hi crabby, I remember you from another thread... I cant remember which one as I dip in and out depending on how mental Im feeling on the treatment   . So its nearly happening now for you, at long last!

Hope everyone else is doing well. 
Babydust all round xxx


----------



## nessiebro

FLYGIRL ...........CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!! YOU MUST BE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY !!!!    

Claire thats great news that you never ovulated, you must have been the same as me....i was totally convinced i had but luckily hadnt!!I will keep everything crossed for you for sat. I would defo have 3 put back in if they would let me but they wont so the 2 would be good (we have never had 2 back before so hoping that this time will be our lucky 3rd shot where we will have enuf embies to put 2 back)
We gotta get our embies biopsied as DB has a chromosone balanced translocation, which is were his chromosones are a bit mixed up and it causes all kinds of genetic problems so we gotta the embies tested first to see if they have the same chromsones as DB and if they have then they get destroyed     so we will see what this next cycle brings   
its called PGD pre genetic diagnosis

ally these are for you       its so tough missi isnt it

newmember enjoy your girlie weekend away.......i love those kind of weekends away.....so much fun and mischief !!!  

hi to everyone else  
michelle x


----------



## oliver222

Flygirl huge congrats on your BFP


----------



## CrabbyAggy

BFP BFP BFP!!!!!


----------



## allymcbeal

Thanks Michelle, yeah it's pants x

Crabbyaggy have you had bfp too? Happy days x


----------



## csgd1

Hii everyone,

Well, i heard yesterday that all 5 of my embryos survived thaw well which i'm so pleased about, but feel a little sad about the 3 that have to be discarded unused. I'd stick the all in if they'd let me  

So ET is today andhaving 2 put back. Hope flygirl's babydust rubs off on me!

Michelle, i see, that's tough- as thoughthis aint hard enough you have another added difficulty. Sending   lady x

BP, welcome to the board. Congrats on starting process. Areyou long or short protocol? Have any idea when EC will be? Are you at GRI too? Sorry forall the questions   I'm having my second go at ICSI today. I know how awful it is to have it fail- fingers crossed this is our time!

Hope everyone well,

Love Claire xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Claire
good luck for today     for you and lots of  

Dont dwell on the ones that never made it focus on the strong ones that did they are going to make you a mummy 

branston we probably were in there together you should come to the meet up

hope everyone else os well and all tx are coming along nicely
luv c xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Not been on in a few days and so much has happened!1

Flygirl:  Many congratulations.  Fantastic news.       

Csgd:  Fantastic about the 5 embies.  Wishing you luck today and hope that all goes well.  Let us know how you get on.

Nessiebro:  Sorry to hear your news and hope that your next cycle is indeed 3rd time lucky.

CrabbyAggy:  Nearly there now and hoping that all goes well for you.

Symanthaw:  Any sign of AF yet?  Hope so.

Branston Pickle:  Welcome and hope that things are going well for you.

AllyMcBeal:  I am really sorry that you are going through that at the moment and can't quite believe how insensitive your sister in law is being!  I think that you reaction is absolutely normal and know from experience that it must be so difficult for you.  Could you try to create a wee bit of distance, just for the now, to allow yourself to breathe a bit.  It's a wee bit about self preservation and this is clearly very difficult for you.  Sending loads of hugs.

Well, I have been taking the metformin for a few weeks now, stopped the pill yesterday and am now awaiting AF, although was bleeding through a lot of the pill so not sure how this is going to turn out!  I have my baseline scan booked for Wed and hoping to start stimming then.  Will see.  Feeling a bit down about it all to be honest but will just need to wait and see I guess.

xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Girlys,
                AF finally came yesterday so happy bout it. To go 9:30 on the 16th June to pick the metaformin up and they reckon 29th june for injections all going well    

About this meet - I have looked in to a few places and the saint on bathstreet seems to be cheapest option for a private section with afternoon tea styled food with 2 cocktails per person for £20 or its 3 course meals for £30 in the grand central hotel - these are based on a private area all dressed up etc or would we rather just have somewhere like a pub and  all pay individually of a normal menu?

Let me know thankx

hope everyone is well

Sym xx


----------



## wanabmum

I would say no fuss no frills just ladies who lunch.x


----------



## dragonlady1380

yeah no need for a fancy fuss just a place we can sit and have a laugh close to the central train station for those of us who cant walk far.


----------



## nessiebro

I agree....... a no fuss catch up were we can just have a giggle and a catch up. aw i so hope i can make it    
have we set a date yet?
michelle


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Girls,
                That sounds like a plan, we can just book a table and that way once we have eaten were not tied to one place. I was thinking either the 25th June or 2nd July both are Saturdays. If you can let me know which suits better and we'll go with the majority of the vote


----------



## nessiebro

hiya, i cant make sat the 25 th june so at the  min sat 2nd july would be better for me, i will have to check my shifts 2moro tho at work, what time are you thinkin of, is it lunch or dinner that we are out for? i wouldnt finish work till 3pm so wouldnt make lunch if it was an early meet, wait and see what the majority of the girlies think.......would be great tho to meet everyone !!


----------



## symanthaw

We could also do sundays just whatever suits xx


----------



## csgd1

Hi ladies,

Well, i'm implanted with 2 embies    now just have to get through the 2ww! OTD is mon the 20th but think i'll be a naughty early tester.   this is our time

Symanthaw, glad AF arrived and you have start date-v exciting! I'm happy with either day for meet up. I'm a teacher so am off then. If this works we'll prob not go away but if not we will...so, hope i'm there!


Claire x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Claire, 
                Thats great you've got 2 on  board      got everything crossed for u huni.

Not sure what to make of af coming as still seems like ive waited so long im scared to think were near end but hey im not as stressed so can only be a good thing lol

hope everyone else is well?

Sym xxx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Happy Monday Ladies   
Sym, 25th might not be gr8 for me either, its my birthday that week, so I will prob be doing something with the family or DH? Well I better be   
Claire - 2 on board, love it!! cant wait till OTD!! ive everything crossed for you.

How are all the rest of my ladies getting on?? 

AFM, am honestly going mad, really I am - 2 weeks tomorrow, and it feels like every wee day is taking 2 months to go in! thanks for listening, having a wee depressed minute - all gone now ive got it off me chest!!  

Hope everyone manages to the meet up!!
Sharon


----------



## bubblicous

crabby - sending you buckets of        hope the days start to pass quickly for you 


csgd1 - sending you lots of snuggle in vibes for you little embies


----------



## wanabmum

Hello ladies , hope your all well! I phoned Gri today and we are offically at the top of the list - i feel as if i should be making a speech   . Anyway for all the other may/june top listers we will have our packs by the end of the week.x


----------



## dragonlady1380

wanabmum thats fab news congrats hun, ifelt the same when we reached top of list u want to shout it from the roof tops lol


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey girls how are we all?

wanabmum fantastic news top of the list  

csgd fab 2 on board  i dont know how you can test early i was terrified i would get a bfn so didnt test until otd after id been to hospital for my bloods. Good luck and sending you millions of   and   xx

sym have we agreed on a date yet? im excited to meet all you girls any date suits me as im grounded and staying home for my pg from work. so im going to need these days out to stop me going bonkers with the  boredom  

sorry if ive missed anyone out but hope all you dates are getting closer and your tx is going well

 luv c xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

ok ladies i have a problem. 5 yrs ago i was involved with a guy in the army we got on so well like soul mates and even tho we both knew it was just a casual thing we were both ok with it. then i met my now hubby and still remained friends with the army guy via txt.  well i havnt seen him in 5 yrs and he is also married now with a baby girl. he is going to be in town for a few days and wants to catch up over dinner. thing is my hubby doesnt like the idea but has told me to do what i want but i cud hear it in his voice he was not happy. so do i go to dinner ( mac donalds or a pub meal nothing fancy) and risk upsetting hubby or cancel with friend and keep hubby happy.


----------



## wanabmum

Well i would say what means more to you hubby and your future or old flame? How would you feel if the tables were turned and it was an old girlfriend??
It may mean nothing to you but might be a big thing for him! 
Weigh up your pro's and con's and you'll have your answer.x


----------



## oliver222

With regards to the old flame thing. I asked hubby (who is not at all the jealous type) and he said that he would be really unhappy if I wanted to meet up with an old flame in the circumstances that you described. Also as above how would you feel if tables were turned? It's a tough one.

So I went for my appt today which I thought was going to be consents and bloods but it wasn't. Was an extra appt that they had booked in just to quickly discuss my late loss and confirm wished go ahead with everything. Told me that I will get pack sent this week for 1st appt in July for bloods and consents and then appt in Aug.


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi ladies

Hope all good and two weeks fly in for you guys. Hopefully reached the top of the list too, need to phone tomorrow and check, I'd phoned last week and the lady didn't have the list cos someone was in a meeting......fingers crossed then we can get going. Would be lovely to meet you guys if that's ok, I work shifts so hopefully will be off and can make it. Alison


----------



## dragonlady1380

ive canceled the catch up to make hubby happy.


----------



## wanabmum

Babysparkle - think its just forms   
I have a stupid question for you how did you get you ticker on , don't no what i'm doing wrong i copy paste etc into the bar things when you go into edit profile but it doesn't put it on - driving me mad


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Symanthaw:  Glad that your AF arrived and that you now have a date to work towards.

CrabbyAggy:  Massive         

Claire:  Lots of luck and here's hoping that the 20th arrives quickly.         

Wanabmum:  That's fantastic news.   How long did you take on the list in total?  I have my first appt next week but think that it is just results of hubby's sample and a bit of info and then the real wait starts!  Do they do tests on us ladies at the first appt?

Well, AF arrived on Sunday night and I have my baseline scan tomorrow at the private clinic.  Worried that we will not get started due to lining etc but guess that I will just need to wait and see.

xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Wannabe - I couldnt ever get mine to show either! 
I wanted to put a waiting thing on or a weight loss one, nope not a thing


----------



## wanabmum

Attempt number 6 million, still no ticker have managed to attach a link to lillieticker instead   
Is it meant to go in your signature box?


----------



## csgd1

Flygirl, hope all going well with you. When do you get first scan?

Ally/oliver glad things are moving along for you guys  

Well, AFM, the last 5dayshave dragged. I hate this 2ww lark! Felt some cramping yesterday, which i was happy about, but absolutely nothing today so feel like I imagined yesterday now. 
  

Hope everyone's well.

Claire x


----------



## Branston Pickle

Hi Claire..... Bloody 2ww...they should give us a pill to make that be over in 1 day.....Everyday feels like a hundred years..... but it will all be worth it when you get your BFP    Im on the long protocol, hopefully EC next wed.... depends on the scans obv...I dont produce a lot of eggs, but the quality isnt too bad so hopefully I will get 2 or 3..... Im not greedy, it only takes one   

Sugarpie....Why are you feeling down? I know it might like a stupid question, are you worried about your cycle or just about needing treatment in general.... Its rubbish. Im not sure if you have thought about talking to the counsellor. I havent used the one at GRI, or how good your partner or friends are etc... Dont bottle up your feelings, stress makes you produce hormones which dont agree with treatment. Hope you are ok  

Crabby... hang in there. Time seems to standstill when you are waiting for appointments. Then when you go, the next appt seems an eternity away! Totally know how you feel. I was cycling last year during my birthday. It was interesting trying to explain away why I wasnt having a glass of wine! What protocol are you doing? 

Flygirl, why are you grounded? How long til you go for a scan? Its earlier than the usual scans isnt it? Hope you are well.

Hi to everyone else...Hope you are all surviving the craziness xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Morning Girls

Hope everyone is well and tx is getting closer and or going well

Branston not long til ec for you exciting stuff

babysparkle i never got sent anything from gri so dont worry. Any form etc I got were always given to me at appts

Claire  2ww honey good luck and hope your wee embie is snuggling in nicely. The time does pass so slowly tho!! Are you off from work for 2ww? I thought I was going mad  

Sugarpie hope scan went well and lining was lovely and thin. Did you get to start stimming? hope so  

I am still waiting on my scan letter I feel like im stalking the poor postie lol.   it will arrive today Im desperate to know everything is growing in the right place. Yeah Branston early scan think is just to check not ectopic and to see how many!!!!  I only had 1 embie transfered but could still be twins. And not allowed to fly when youre preggers. Its ok to go your holidays etc. The reasoning behind it is the pressurised cabin not good for growing baby and crew are exposed to radiation which isnt good either. I operate 4 flights a day usually and that would mean my internal organs shrinking and expanding 4 times a day and this causes extra pressure on your body and dehydration. Not good for a growing bubba

Sym, dragon ,ally, oliver and anyone else ive missed hope youre all doing good

luv c xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls,

just wanted to pop on and say hi to everyone.

flygirl like waiting thru all the tx isnt bad enough....now you gotta wait some more for your scan letter...hope it arrives soon 

babysparkle i was the same as flygirl.....i never got anything posted to me from gri, i got all my forms etc at the appoinmtents

claire im with you on the horrid 2ww.....hopefully the rest of it passes a wee bit quicker for you hun 

sugarpie how did your scan go?  hope you can get started soon luvie

ally have you been given a date yet to start?

afm no real news.....just counting the days now till we start again. i get my prostap on wed and i will get loaded up with all my nasal sprays etc to take as well....yuck its disgusting the spray isnt it lol .....but it will be worth it tho in the end  if it works   

,lots of      to everyone where ever they are in their tx.

hopefully see you all soon at the meet.

hi to anyone i have missed

michelle xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi Ladies, 
Its all go here isnt it!! 

Right, I need some info from you helpful girlies 
Have any of you ever used the councilor in GRI? are they any good, is it helpful etc?  I feel a bit of a fraud asking to speak with them, but am turning into a freak from freakville!!! 
My Best Friend of a million years went to a fortune teller yesterday and came back with all this really really positive information, and it all was great, then I go to sleep and have nightmares every single night? wat is up with me? 

Like today, I feel ok, am wishing time would pass faster and stuff, but am ok, and then bedtime comes, i dream mad stuff and wake up worrying 

Any help ladies - and sorry for the me post - AGAIN!! 
Sharon


----------



## dragonlady1380

when u go for ur prostat injection and what ever else they do at that appointment do u need to have ur hubby there? i just got informed that my hubby wont be coming back from his trip away till the afternoon after our appointment now im not well pleased with him


----------



## habuiah

Hi girls

Thought id drop in to let you all know Ive had my DR prostap jab, so I'm back on the rollercoaster once again so far so good.
HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL
Dragonlady you don't need to have your hubby with you when you go for prostap jab only for support if you wanted him there.


----------



## dragonlady1380

thanx hun i wasnt sure id really like him there but he wont be coming home till monday afternoon so its just me oh well.  im off to craft club tonight at st andrews but i just cant seem to get my head in card making mode. i just hope that i can make something out of the stuff i put in my bag lol


----------



## wanabmum

I have my appointments   . 9th July and 11 Aug. it say they will make an appointment for us to discuss our test results how long does it take for results ? I really want to start September.x
I don't think i can ask for another saturday off for meet as of course 9th is a sat and think i'd be taking the P***,how does everybody feel about a Sunday meet?


----------



## oliver222

wanabmum said:


> I have my appointments  . 9th July and 11 Aug. it say they will make an appointment for us to discuss our test results how long does it take for results ? I really want to start September.x


I got my appts today as well. I am also 9th July but I am 15th Aug. Do you think 9th of July is right? I just wondered because it was a Sat. What time are you on 9th. I am 2.20


----------



## oliver222

Oh meant to ask was thinking about acupuncture. If anyone has had it, when do you normally get it done in the process.

Crabby never spoke to a counciller myself but it might be helpful if you are stressed just to have someone who will listen. Sometimes its hard as we dont want to bore friends and family to death but really want to talk about what we are going through.


----------



## wanabmum

I'm 2.40 yes it right. wish it would hurry up


----------



## wanabmum

yes i went to a lady in Stewarton she is supposed to be very good not sure what i thought of it but at £35 a session took my breath away - it didn't do me much good but it was relaxing. Fancy trying reiki next.x


----------



## wanabmum

Oliver - are you an Ayrshire and arran patient?


----------



## oliver222

No I am North Lanarkshire. Think might give accupuncture a go.


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi ladies hope all good

Got letter today, wahay..... 2/7/11 and then 8/8/11 bring it on.

Oliver, I had loads of acupuncture at start of my journey. Basically came of the pill and my periods stopped...vague diagnosis of pcos, attended weekly for a few months and periods returned. Where do you live? The lady I went to was amazing think I'm going to go again when I start to chill me out, she has a room in meals yard in town on certain days, I went to her house in giffnock, I think she told me she could come into clinic as well when the time comes. Let me know if you want her no. She is 30 quid at home and 40 at neals yard.

Ps Sharon re the nightmares I bought zit a west relaxation and positive visualisation cd from eBay and I find it helps me chill when I'm a crazy mad woman x


----------



## oliver222

Yay really exciting that loads of us are going for appts.

Allymcbeal would love number thanks.


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Ally  I might try that thanks? 
Oliver- I think I already know but am north LAN too, and I know number od girl around here. I don't fancy it I don't think? :/


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Oliver- I mean cumbernauld as in round here! Sorry mush head


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi Elaine Collins is the name of the woman I went to, 0141 585 7904. She has a website,www.keytolife.co.uk. The last person I recommended her to has a wee boy of 6 months, hope it brings the same luck here. Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

It seems to be all go here!   Hope that you are all well.

Claire:  I hope that the next few days pass quickly for you.  

Branston Pickle:  Thanks.  I have had a multitude of major ops and health issues over the last few years and while I have been dealing with that, as well as the whole IVF thing, quite literally ALL my friends/work colleagues and family have had kids.  No-one left and I feel very isolated at times.  Also get angry at all the misdiagnosis over the years.  Anyway, not much point in looking back I guess and that's why the ladies on here are so great.  

Wanabmum/Oliver:  Fantastic news that your appointments came through.  

CrabbyAggy:  I have also been thinking about trying the counsellor.  Thinking that ever unloading it all on one person might be good for me too.

Oliver:  I have started acupuncture in the hope that it helps.  Costly though at £40 for 20 mins!!  Will give it a go though.

Well ladies, I had my baseline scan yesterday and lining was 3.2 and lots of small follicles on ovaries.  Apparetnly this was good.  So started stimming yesterday.  2 doses yesterday, 2 today and then 1 tom plus the cetrotide as well.  I asked about bloating and nurse said later on in process, however, I am already bloated.  Pot belly!  Did anyone else get this so soon?  I am frightened that I am over responding?  She also told me to eat full fat dairy, protein and green veg.  How much protein should I be eating?  ANy other tips that I need?

Thanks

xx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi girls

postie brought my letter yesterday and my scan is 30/6     
I cant wait to see whats going on in there lol and it was surreal to see it in writing that I am actually pregnant and didnt imagine it

Hope evryone is well and tx going good
luv c xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

hi flygirl i also have a scan on the same date mine is about 9.30 in the morning what about u


----------



## Flygirl77

Im not til 1445 would have been funny if we were there together


----------



## Branston Pickle

Hi everyone

Crabby... I hear that its the same lady who does counselling at GCRM, so if no-one has seen her at GRI anyone who has been private at GCRM might be able to tell you. I guess the nightmares are prob stress related cos you are no doubt thinking about treatment all the time.  

Flygirl....how thick am I! I should have guessed from your name what you did for a living    Can they give you a desk job or do will you just be off work throughout? Need to start knitting hats or something    After the first scan do you just have the same scans as people who go through regular pregnancies? Or do they see you more often?

Oliver...Saturdays are strange in the clinic as its usually really quiet and no staff on reception. On the plus side you will get a seat! People were standing when I was there yesterday!

Nessiebro..... everytime people talk about the nasal spray I think I must be doing it wrong as I dont really notice it being that bad! Maybe I will do a double skoosh tomorrow just incase   

Sugarpie    I would def do the counselling. I had some as DH needed surgical sperm retrieval as he was accidentally given an irreversible vasectomy during a routine hernia repair. I still feel really angry about it, but the counselling helped to get a lot of that off my chest. I totally know how you feel about friends etc all having kids. DH's best friend had no 2 on 17/5.... I cant face going to visit just now as Im too mental during treatment I would probably just burst into tears. Which obv I dont want to do as no-one knows about our treatment. I think we will all have experience of people taking being pregnant for granted and no-one has any idea what its like to be in the horrible position that we are in, to need help. Fingers crossed that this is a lucky board and that we can all be yummy mummies very soon    

  Habuiah, wanabmum, allymcbeal and Dragonlady....hope you are all well. Sorry if I have missed anyone.
  
AFM 1st scan yesterday....not much to report. Only one on each side and 5 pluses. Not sure if after Monday they will give me an extra couple of days to get the pluses up to size. They will go ahead with EC with only 2, but obv the more the better (as far as I am concerned!). Back Monday, and will know more then. Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## csgd1

Hi everyone,

Oh, it's all go just now- there'll be a mass abundance of us on 2ww soon! 

Sugarpie/Branson Pickle- you will be in no time at all   Sugarpie, i stimulated to drugs v quickly too, was only on them foe about 10 days but I didn't get OHSS- 14 eggs in the end. sending lots of   and   to you both x 

Flygirl- you must be so excited! Did you have 2 put back or just 1?

AFM- Crabby I join you in the going crazy stakes, this is dragging way worse than last time and I 'm not really getting any symptoms. Do we think that's a really bad sign? Anyone out there get aBFP when they weren't really feeling much 1 week in?   I'm not on pessaries or anything- totally natural cycle- all they did was pop them in.


Claire xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi ladies how is everyone?

Im doing ok  Feeling of nausea comes and goes, yesterday was awful couldnt shift feeling all day so got nothing done lol but feel ok today. Im also tired all the time too but its all worth it

Branston yeah im at home for my whole pg  and as far as I know you get an early scan at the gri then you are referred to your docs and the midwife then you just get normal pre natal checks and scans. Good luck for your scan tomorrow let us know how it goes keeping everything crossed for you  

Claire I only had 1 embie put back so feel really lucky that it snuggled in nicely  I was sure from about 5 days after et that it was going to be a bfn as I had bleeding so wasnt holding out much hope. And I had tender boobs but was positive it was the pessaries giving me those syptoms so you never know   you get a bfp

take care everyone luv c xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

i cant believe tomorrow is prostab day or waht ever u call it.  im so excited and scared to be going alone. and to top it all off ive got whiplash in my neck which is very painful so the ride up to glasgow is not going to be fun.


----------



## dragonlady1380

i cant believe tomorrow is prostab day or waht ever u call it.  im so excited and scared to be going alone. and to top it all off ive got whiplash in my neck which is very painful so the ride up to glasgow is not going to be fun.


----------



## Flygirl77

Good luck dragonlady

its not that sore honestly its more the fear of the unknown. its over really quickly too
so exciting for you  

luv c xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey everyone,
                        Sorry not been on had a really long week at work so been shattered   I hope everyone  is feeling ok and has had a good weekend?

Dragonlady - Hope everything goes ok 2day 4 u hun   

Sym xx


----------



## allymcbeal

Hope today ok dragon lady xx

Hope everyone else is ok and had a good weekend. Had my tarot cards read yesterday, was very positive reading -saw twins and a daughter and told me hubby would ironically go for vasectomy (laughed out loud at that). Hope she's right, fair cheered me up anyway.

Flygirl hope all good and you're taking it easy x


----------



## dragonlady1380

is home yeahy no injection for me but they did tke blood and left a big bump from the needle. just waiting on a phone call to tell me to start taking the meds they gave me.


----------



## dragonlady1380

ok they have called now and all clear to start the tablets yippeeeee so day one today


----------



## nessiebro

just wondering if any of you luvies will be at the gri on wed morn? im getting my prostap at 10.30am and would be weird if anyone in the waiting room is from FF??

michelle x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.

BranstonPickle:  How did you get on today?  All go well?  How long have you been stimming for?

Claire:  Good luck.  Wishing you         

DragonLady:  That is great news.  It has all started now.  

Nessiebro:  I was thinking that as well.  I have my very first appointment at the GRI on Wed afternoon.  Hubby handed in a sample couple of weeks ago so not quite sure what they are doing at this appointment, except giving us the results.

I am ok.  Been stimming 6 days now and getting a bit of pressure pain at the back.  When I sit etc...  Anyone experienced this before?  Bloating seems to have calmed down which worries me that it isn't working and that they aren't growing!  I have my scan on Wed so guess will see then.  I totally forgot to ask, but can I have sex at this stage whilst stimming?

Thanks

xx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi sugarpie

I would check with your clinic but I wouldnt if I were you. A girl I know fell pg while stimming and had to have a termination because they werent sure of what the effects of the drugs had on the baby. Absolutely devastating especially as she was self funding her treatment. I think if you are going to you need to be careful and use protection.

Dragon fantastic that youve started   

Hope everyones scans went well and Alison im doing well thanx

take care ladies luv c xx


----------



## csgd1

Hi ladies,

Sugarpie, I think it's prob best too abstain also...just incase. Re stimmimng, you shoul be fine, i felt quite a bit of pressure too but wasn't that bloated but then when they checked, i had lots of follies. Sending you lots of   you know when you'll have EC?

Dragonlady, congrats! It's v exciting when you get to start.

I was feeling a tad crampy today so worried AF is on her evil way. Feeling as though it hasn't worked to be honest   will try to keep hope alive til sat though when i'm doing a HPT.

Love to all x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Flygirl and Csdg

Thanks.  I think that I will just refrain then.  All for a good cause and all that.  Plus it is a private treatment for us and costing a fortune!

Flygirl:  Hope that you are well and enjoying yourself.  take good care of yourself.

Csgd:  Thanks for that.  helps a lot.  Good to hear that you also had a bit of the whole pressure thing.  Was really worried that it was my endo but clinic said that the stimm drugs won't affect this, it is the HCG, so looking forward to that, NOT!!   I have my scan on Wed to see how things are going and so no idea for EC.  Guess it depends on what they see and how much longer I should keep stimming.  Got enough until the end of the week.  Just hope that follies are growing.  Had a bit of cramping this evening whcih I guess is something and the odd pain in my side now and again.  Really hope that all has went well for you.  All the best Sat.  Lots of         

Thanks ladies

xx


----------



## wanabmum

Hey ladies was just wondering from your first appointment  (tests) my appointment is 9th July! how long did it take to get started? Have taken my holidays in Aug but was wondering the likely hood of starting in September so maybe changing my them to cover it? or is it more likely to be October?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Wanabmum

Not sure if I am talking nonsense but I was referred in Feb 2011 and was told that the waiting list for the GRI was 24 months for IVF.  I live in Glasgow as this does make a difference as other areas get seen quicker.   My hubby then had to hand in a sample at the end of May and we have first appointment this Wed.  However, my understanding (and I may be totally wrong) is that this is to determine which list (IVF,ICSI etc...) that we go on based on hubby's test results and then I still have a 18 month wait as I am not due to get to the top of the NHS list until Feb 2013.   This is my very very very first appointment with the GRI so maybe this is not the one that you are talking about.

Sorry if I cause any confusion.

xx


----------



## wanabmum

Thanks sugarpie but we are at the top of the list - think they must do health boards differently as we haven't had tests yet! But have had chat and DH sample taken .x


----------



## Flygirl77

wanabemum

i was seen in february then went back in march hoping to start but due to cycle dates didnt fit so started dr til april
it will depend where you are in your cycle and if they can fit you in that month if they cant they will pencil you in for following month and you call when af appears.

hope that helps honey  
luv c xx


----------



## wanabmum

Thanks Flygirl, I'll be short protocol so should be just wait for A/F Just want to get started asap - have been totally spoiled with going private you could just do whatever whenever! But £17,000 later I'm paying for it now.x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Wanabmum

That is great.  I am currently stimming for a private treatment.  Short protocol too.  Hope that you get started very soon.  Must just be the chat that I have this Wed then.  Either way, at least good to get started on the NHS list.

xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi Ladies,

How are you all? Hope well 

I called GRI on Friday to enquire about our start date. They said our probes have still not been completed (for PGD), i think thats 8 weeks since they started them, Helen said it can take up to 12 weeks. In my own head I was think July/Aug time for tx to begin, however after our chat on Friday Helen said our date would prob be late Oct/Nov. I was a little disappointed - I have NO patience at the best of times. The last 2 years have dragged in but i reckon the next 5 months will be the worst!

Anyone else due to start Oct/Nov?

xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

P.S. I have changed my name from NewMember to Smith2010  Hope I have not confused ppl x


----------



## dragonlady1380

im having a dunce moment what is it called when ur doing the first lot of meds the norethisterone and metformin?  i just cant remember the name of it lol


----------



## Branston Pickle

Hi everyone

Sugarpie....... Feels like I have been stimming about ten years! another one tomorrow then Hcg tomorrow night. Want this overwith. I am on the everyminute feels like a lifetime phase   and one of my ovaries is playing funny buggers.... I ended up needing extra sedation which led to a trip to the ward for recovery instead of home within an hour last time...so Im a bit worried that might happen again. I just re-read your post to make sure I had answered you and was cheered up no end with you asking about    Good for you..... I feel like an old lady just now and cant be bothered! Anyway, as far as I know you arent supposed to within a week of EC so you should be ok for a couple of days if wed is your first scan. Thats def the case if you are Male Factor....not sure if you are unexplained. Hope scan goes well   

Wanabmum.... dont rely on getting taken on when your AF starts, even if you are top of the list. Bookings are dependant on numbers of people having treatment on any given dates. Im on my 3rd cycle and was told in April when I phoned in to book treatment that there was no space in May, they pencilled me in for May, I then had to phone and confirm on May AF....at which time you are prioritised as you didnt get taken on the month before. First 2 cycles I got taken on my first phonecall....when I asked why it was different this time they said that the numbers of people having treatment are going through the roof. Hopefully you will be lucky and get in, the waiting is a pain in the neck!

Claire....dont read too much into things until Sat. Stay positive, we are rooting for you    

Smith.... did she say why so long if you are already 8 weeks into the 12 week timeframe? so frustrating having to wait so long!

Sorry dragonlady, I have no idea what you mean, I havent taken either of those before.

AFM .... having to stimm an extra couple of days so Im not feeling that positive. In on Friday for EC..... roll on 2 weeks time when this is all over! Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

the norethisterone is to stop ur cycle and force a period just after u stop them and the metformin helps the body to absorb hormones. im to take them both for 7 days then stop norethisterone and double the metformin then go for a scan to check womb lining then start injections


----------



## bubblicous

dragonlady- is it not just a form of downregging for short protocol im sure thats what i was told


----------



## dragonlady1380

im on short protocol number 5 aparantly they dont use that one much as i have a high amh of 63.3


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Dragonlady

I think that it is just a form of DR.  I was on the pill.  Started metformin 2 weeks before the end of my pill pack (One a day for first week then 2 a day after that), had period and then baseline scan.  I am also on short protocol.  Hope that helps.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Branston Pickle

Nearly there now!  HCG tom and then it will all be over with asap.     that you get home swiftly this time.  Hehe   that made me last.  I have no desire at all for   but was hubby asking!  Needless to say it hasn't happened!  I then all of a sudden thought that his sample at EC needs to be fresh and only 3-5 DAYS old, not weeks!!      Thanks for the info and the good luck.  Kinda hoping that I would stop stimming after tom but think that I am up a gum tree with that one!

Hoping that you get lots of lovely eggs on Friday.

xx


----------



## nessiebro

just about to embark on  my 3 hour drive to glasgow to get my prostap......back on the rollercoaster........send me all your     amd PMA for this cycle ......   its 3rd time lucky for us!!!

michelle x


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Good luck Michelle, I will be thinking of u xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

morning ladies hope ur all having a nice day. ive started having cramps which i dont get very often with my periods so im thinking it is the effects of these tablets and that they r stopping my natural cycle. oh well let the good times roll lol


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi ladies, hope alls going well for everyone


----------



## csgd1

Hi ladies

BP, good luck for tomorrow-hope you get lots of healthy eggs!  

Dragonlady, it will be drugs- they tend to have progesterone in them which gives us that horrible feeling  

Sugarpie/michelle, lots of love and luck to you!

I've also been cramping so praying the   stays away so i can test on sat   


 to all xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Nessiebro:  How did the prostap go?

Csgd:  Hope that the witch does indeed stay away.   

Dragonlady:  It is all good and hopefully not too painful for you.  

I had my scan yesterday and have 5 large follies on right and 4 on left.  All over 11mm.  Had lots of ones 10 and under but those weren't counted.  Have another scan tomorrow and then hopefully ec on Monday!

I also had my first appt at Royal and left really panicked about some things that were said about my medical situation.  Phoned my clinic asap and am a bit more at ease now.

Hope that you are all well

xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

ive been up since 5am with pain and cramps and couldnt sleep so im now on the couch watching tv.  only got to sleep about 1am and for some reason i cant get warm just now.  i go to a craft club every week and they r now teaching me to knit a cardigan for a baby yikes even if we do not get lucky with a bundle of joy of our own im sure i can find one of u lucky ladies to give the finished product to thats if i dont turn it into a disaster lol i already messed up three times and had to start again lol


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls,

dragonladyhope your cramps ease off soon and you get some rest.

csgd   the witch stays away for you  

sugarpielaura thats a great number of follies you have, they will be perfect for EC on mon so lots of    for you

smith2010 how are you hun? 

branstonpickle hope your EC went well today and you got lots of big juicy eggs. hope you are ok  

AFM not much news really, got my prostap on wed, was a sqoosh, normally its hurts a bit but this time i didnt even feel it but im certainly feeling the hot flushes already !!!!!!!    its not that bad tbh.just gotta carry on "like normal" now for the next 3 weeks till i start my nasal spray on the 9th july then its all go with the stimmin the following day.
after being at the gri i went and got accupuncture with a new woman whom ive never been to before and geez oh........it was magic....how embarassing......i woke myself up snoring !!!!!   
now my shoulders are where they should be and not up round my neck anymore where they normally are so i cant wait to go backand see her!!!

hope everyone is well and looking forward to a good weekend.
michelle x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Dragonlady:  Hope that you are feeling better and not too sore.

Nessiebro:  Glad all is going well so far.  Where was the acupuncturist that you went to?  How much does it cost adn how long does it last?  I pay £40 for 20 mins and only have 13 needes in me.  Is this about right?

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Oh...I had my scan first thing this morning.  12 follies on left all over 12mm but 7 juicy ones at 13-16mm.  8 on right all over 12mm with 5 juicy ones 13-17mm.  Prob only the juicy ones that they will get anything good from.  Seemed happy enough.  They will phone me this afternoon with my blood results and whether ec will be Mon or Tues.  So another couple days of injections and then that should be me (hopefully).  Lining was 10.1 so happy with that too.  Scan was bit uncomfortable today.  My ovaries are very close together now!  Mentioned the constant sicky feeling and the peeing situation (not got the same flow that I would normally have) but everything is just looking for space.  No signs OHSS so that's good too.  Fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Omg it's all happening for us girls!!! 
Glad to see we will all have cycle buddies! 
Nessie we r really close by look of it, I get injection on tue an 13th July scan!! 
Wat protocol number r u on if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## habuiah

H i girls, Ive not posted anything for a while been really busy with work, recently just had a bereavement in the family also so just not been myself at all,  also gave up the **** 5 weeks ago so been struggling quite a bit, feeling quite stressy but soldering on.

I am on day 12 of DR not been to bad, had blinder of a headache 2 days ago when period started and feeling a bit hot other than that been OK baseline scan booked for 22nd of this month so hopefully will start stimms that night, its going in really quick this time around cant wait to start cooking up some eggs, though I'm not getting my hopes up with this 2nd round of TX cause everything went well last time and still got BFN so just coasting with this one.

FLYGIRL big congrats on your BFP
Good luck to all for EC and scans coming up
Hope you all are well x


----------



## nessiebro

sugarpie it was francesca Howell was the accucpuncturist that i saw. her websites dont do her justice at all and they are not updated with correct pricing etc. Its was £45 for the 1st time then £40 after that or she does a deal for the next 3 visits for £105. I dont know how many needles i had but she had me on my stomach and she put heaps of needles in my back then i turned over and she done the same on the front as well. It was meant to an hour appointment being with it my first time seeing her so she get s a bit of back ground info from you 1st but i was in there for 2 and a half hours, she is genienly interested in you and your tx, i would highly recommend her to anyone, shes on the south side of glasgow but works from a few places.

crabbyaggy thats great that we are going to be going along at the same time. i dont know what you mean by protocl number? how do you find that out and what does it mean? all i know is that i am on the long one, my tx takes 8 weeks form the start to finish.what injection do you get on the tue?
x


----------



## csgd1

Well, ladies, did HPT this morning and got a BFP!!!!  


Can't quite believe it yet-god i hope the bloods back it up on Mon!

Claire   xxx


----------



## bubblicous

claire - huge huge huge congrats on your          so chuffed for you


----------



## oliver222

Claire huge congrats on your BFP


----------



## dragonlady1380

a big congrats to u claire thats fab news


----------



## AdoptionDreams

What a result!! Congrats  xxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi girls

Claire     congrats on your BFP thats fantastic news

Hope everyone else is doing well and tx is coming along nicely
luv c xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Csgd:         Fantastic news.  Congratulations.  Woo hoo!!

Nessiebro:  Francesca sounds great.  I live in the South side.  Where is it that she works?  

Habuiah:  Hi.  Hope that your headache is improving and that tx all going well.   

AFM:  My scan on Friday went well.  I have 20 follies, 12 juicy ones between 12-17mm and these are the ones that they think will (hopefully) have the mature eggs.   I have my ec tomorrow at midday!   I was to take just the one injection yesterday (Cetrotide) and not the Menopur and then the trigger shot was at 11.45pm last night.  I couldn't keep my eyes open after the shot!  I have an injection free day today (still to take the metformin today) and then in tomorrow.  yikes.....  I am able to eat a bit more now but still struggling to pee.  Really getting to me now.  I need, go and then there is almost nothing.    Hoping that it resolves itself soon.  Did anyone else have this?  No idea where all the liquid that I am drinking is going!  Anything that I need for tomorrow?  EC done under conscious sedation in my clinic.

xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Amazing another BFP- really chuffed Claire


----------



## Nala-Wilson

SO SO chuffed for you Claire, I kept to saying to my husband that I had a feeling you were gonna get a  BFP  and im really over the moon for you!!!!!!!  I was desperate to get on and see what you had said  ......

Just take good care of yourself and im sure Glasgow are going to give you the same result      ...  Its so so exciting for you both!!!!

I had my 12 week scan on Monday so both tweenies are doing just fine, thats me 13 weeks on Thursday and you know I still cant beleive it - its such a blessing eh? Its been a long 13 weeks but I really want to be able to accept and enjoy it which is a bir harder than I imagined but will hopefully sink in soon!!!!!!

Happy, Happy, Happy and hope everyone else is getting on well on their journey's xxxxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Fiona good to hear how youre getting on   glad everything is going well for you

Hope everyone else is doing good
luv c xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

afternoon ladies well today i have started double the metformin and stopped the norethisterone and just waiting on either period or thursday to call up clinic to go in on friday for a scan and i think the start of the injections.

so far ive had cramps and headaches and nausea with these tablets, what can i expect from the injections does it get worse than this or is it about the same?

i dont want to take anything stronger than paracetamol or cocodamol but they r not really helping the pain much.

hope every one else is doing good today.  is there any news about our meet up yet


----------



## nessiebro

congratulations clare on your bfp......you must be sooooooooo happy....well done !!!!   

sugarpielaura......the accupuncturist i go to it on shields road, just across from the nursing home on the corner of nithsdale rd


----------



## csgd1

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the congrats! I'm so happy...and a bit nervous!

Doc confirmed it today andsaid HCG level is high, so maybe 2, who knows?  

Sugarpie, how did it go today? Lots of  

Nala, so pleased to hear scan went well-def try to relax and enjoy it-you deserve it!

Dragonlady, i know everyone's different but i was fine wi injections so hopefully you will be too. Feel better  

Love to all,

Claire x


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Evening Girls    

Flygirl - thanks very much, is it 30th June you scan is?  Not long now eh?  Bet you feel like time is dragging in.  Will be all worth it though when you see the little mite on the screen and see the heart beating away   

Claire - so good you had it confirmed today, bet it was great just to hear it from another source.  I really am just so so happy for you. This seems to have been a fairly lucky wee thread of recent eh?  Good old GRI - will never forget what they have done for us.  I was kinda sad leaving after my scan at 7.5 weeks, it was strange after attending for years and thinking we wont be back although have to admit dont miss the waiting room lol awkward times in there haha...

Happy and Healthy pregnancies to both of you girlies and I hope this means many more BFPS for the Glasgow Gals         ....

Take Care
Fiona xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allymcbeal

Well done Claire congratulations on your pregnancy, take care x


----------



## nessiebro

sorry sugarpielaura.......i never asked.....how did your EC go today    hope you are feeling ok x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

On phone so sorry for lack of personals. Glad to hear so much good news and that things are going well. 

Ec itself went well. Got 10 eggs so hoping that they get busy tonight. Will find out tom. However,my fresh cycle has also been cancelled due to fluid in my abdominal cavity and endometrium. Am gutted and was quite upset. So got to hope that some fertilise to freeze. 

Xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi ladies, on my phone so I'll re check in later
Got prostap injection just left GRI!!!!!  
It's all beginning!!


----------



## dragonlady1380

yesterday i had a day off from side effects yippeeeeee but today the cramps r back grrrr oh well.

just waiting on the next step now but either way roll on friday. as i have to rely on patient transport to get to the clinic i called up to explain that i will be getting appointments the day before as i had been told in the past that they need 48 hours notice. but i called and explained and they told me that i can book transport the morning b4 as long as i call b4 lunch time so thats good.

i dont know if it is the excitement of every thing happening or the cramps or something else but im having horrid trouble sleeping right now im up at about 5am each day.

hope every one is doing ok today


----------



## nessiebro

crabbyaggy......glad to hear you have started....you will be so excited......we are 6 days apart   we get our BFP's this time.wot drugs are you going to be on?   

sugarpielaura im sorry to hear your cycle had been cancelled, i know the feeling, the same thing happened to me. i was totally gutted at the time, just like you are, but in the long run i know it was better off for me to wait a while till things calmed down and returned to full health, then get back on it.hopefully your 10 eggs will   and give you lots of snow babies      take care of yourself hun


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi Girls, 
managed to get caught up a bit at work, so just popped on to check in.

Nessie - yup, its good that your a few days in front of me, that means I can know whats happening before it does!!!   . I got prostap injection today, then it will be Gonal F and Nasal Spray. What about you, what drugs are you on?

Sym -How are you doing chick, you still chocca with work and house stuff??

 Dragonlady- Day off side effects, not bad !!  

Sugar- Thats really rubbish bout canceled cycle, but as Nessie said, it will be worth it in long run, cause you will be in tip top condition for your wee buba  

Claire - You back on earth yet you must be so over the moon

 Flygirl- How are you keeping??

Hope both you girls are the start of many BFP's on this wee lucky thread!

Ladies, can any of you help me, because I left GRI this morning, and asked about 3 of the 300 questions, I had, as my head is like mush!    
OK - I take it your allowed to take paracetamol etc if you get any soar heads etc with Prostap injection? 
and, when should I expect the bleed, will it come at my normal period time, or will it be random? 
Thanks for any help or info ladies. 
            
Sharon


----------



## nessiebro

craggyabby i was on gonal f and nasal spray on all of my previous cycles but i asked them to change my drugs this time so im goin onto menopur and nasal spray. i always get ohss so im hoping the change of drugs will prevent that from happening.

yeh paracetomol is ok to take for your headaches, nothing else though, i get terrible headaches with the prostap so i use a hot pack on my head when the paracetomol just dosent quite cut it,hopefully you wont need to do that tho  

you should get your AF between 7-10days after your prostap

michelle x


----------



## dragonlady1380

well thats my af shown up and it brought a friend called cramps from hell grrr oh well its time to call the clinic tomorrow.  i know they said to call the day of my period or day 5 but as it is too late to call them ill call in morning wud they ask me to come in tomorrow or thursday?


----------



## dragonlady1380

wow it took me 50 mins to get through on the phone to the clinic to get my appointment for tomorrow i dont do the talking to machines and i had to get a time this morning so i cud arrange patient transport what a faff on.  thats me booked in for 10.20am tomorrow for bloods and scan not sure if they will give me the stuff to start injections tomorrow or not so fingers crossed.

how is every one else doing


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Morning girls hope we r all well

One quick question, for those who had sideeffects from prostap. 
How long did it take for any to appear. My (.)(.) r in agony which I dint get with af. 
I thought it was a bit soon for sideeffects to show? 

Thanks girls


----------



## Flygirl77

hey girls

hope everyone is well 

dragonlady- good luck with scan and you probably will get your meds today then its full steam ahead yeahh!!!

crabbyaggy- I pretty much had headaches from start with prostap only had the odd hot flush so think i got off pretty lightly. hope its not too awful for you honey

luv c xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

hello ladies, hope ur all doing well.

had my scan and womb was 5.6 so all is good and they said i had a few folicles already and that i was going to be an easy patient lol

the first injection stung for 30 mins but now its fine. wow there is a lot of drugs they give u and so much to take in im so glad hubby was there to take it in for me lol. im back in on wednesday morning for another scan and more bloods to be taken.


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Dragonlady 
Whoop whoop full steam ahead!!


----------



## symanthaw

Hey ladies,
                Sorry ive not been on not really been feeling up to it as the scary reality of the ivf is creeping in. Started my Metaformin tabs today 7 days of them before af due and injections start they reckon the 12th July for ec soooooooooo stressed and happy at same time mixed feelings eh.

How is everyone doing and have we decided on a date for the meetup yet girlies?? 

Hope everyone is doing good
luv Sym xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

sym i stopped the tablets on the sunday and period started on tuesday night the only advice i can give u is to have plenty of pads in and some painkillers for the cramps.    the internal scan today was not as bad as i thought it wud be. only tokk a few mins and they even showed me on the screen what they were looking at.  then i got given all the needles and drugs etc and given my first injection, the needle is so tiny i hardly felt it but the after shock of the drugs going in stung a little for 30 mins after but it was not a sharp sting and more like when sewing and u prick ur finger nothing to worry about.


----------



## symanthaw

Morning girls     another lovely sunny day!!!!

Dragon - what protocall are you on? With the Metaformin i was told to start yest 1 a day for 7 days then 2 a day untill my Af arrives which is when i will have scan and injections which ive been told is a liquid and powder i need 2 mix plus a blood thinner   royally ****ting myself about that 1 but im glad needles dont seem to bad for u im going to need 2 sup it up if i can get a tatoo i can take a tiny pin head lol - She says   

Did the tablets give you bad side effects? 


Hope everyone doing well

Sym xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

im on protocol number 5 one they dont use much.  ive had tattoos and to be honest if u can handle tattoos then u wont even feel this one i did my injection myself last night and it was so easy dont jab it in just do it gentle and inject a bit slower than the nurse does and u dont feel a thing.
the mixing of the powder is nothing. u get pre loaded needles that u inject into the vial with powder then u change the needle end over and suck up the liquid and thats u. the powder disolves straight away u dont have to measure it.  then when u r ready to inject u just open the needle to the amount u need im on 150 then put the needle into the vial and inject the air then turn upside down and draw 150 into the needle and wipe ur tummy with the swab and inject. i was panicking over nothing it really is easy to do
the tablets i had cramps and a bit of nausea but that was it. i was also dealing with a headace but that was from whiplash.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Sorry that I haven't been on in a while.  Have been quite unwell since ec on Monday.    Out of the 10 eggs that were collected, 8 fertilised and were still going strong by day 3 and so we decided to push them to blast.  4 made it so we have 4 blasts frozen today.  We are happy with this and just hope that I regain full health before we will think about FET.

I wish you all well in your upcoming treatments.   

xx


----------



## wanabmum

Evening ladies - so what happening about our meet?
2 weeks today and i'll have been for my first appointment   , i noticed it said bring your last smear result but mine are at thye Nuffield and run out in Aug anyway, should i go to the Dr and get 1 done and take it at a later date or ask them to do it?


----------



## dragonlady1380

hi ladies i was just wondering if it is ok to use one of the needles given for the menpour to inject the cetrotide as the needle with the cetrotide is stiff and i cant see to get the air bubbles out. the needles for the menpour r easier and will hold all of the liquid and i have enough of them more than enough. id call my clinic but they r not open till monday


----------



## wanabmum

Dawn i was always told that you will never get all the air out so will be alright,x


----------



## dragonlady1380

i do with the other needles and these r big air bubbles they look like those in them tools for leveling shelves lol just the thought of what a air bubble can do if it gets in the wrong place freaks me out.  ive got the niggleing pains in ovaries now and slight headache and feel like crying for no reason lol also tummy wont keep food in for long, grrr men get it so easy


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Good Afternoon Ladies, 
How are we all on this clammy wee day!!   

hope your feeling better sugerpie


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok

Dragon lady, don't fret re little air bubbles they won't do you any harm.(I'm a nurse and some pre filled syringes have a little air bubble in which we leave in as it would affect the drug dosage if we squished it out). I think it takes 20mls squished into a vein to give you an air embolism if this helps get it into perspective.

Wanabmum, I'd go get a smear done now if I was you to save any time. I went for one in feb(sooner than was due so I'd have a result) thinking it'd be a formality but had to have colposcopy. Glad I went though so it was picked up and didn't interfere with treatment.....it's been a long wait.....first appointment sat for bloods.....yeah x


----------



## dragonlady1380

i can use the other needles which makes me feel so much better. im suffering now tho got twinging pains in sides and appatite is all messed up i cant even drink a cup of tea with out feeling sick. one more day then back to clinc and hopefully will be told when the next step is to be.  hope ur all doing ok


----------



## dragonlady1380

had to call the clinic up as i got confused with the new way to mix the drugs and im glad i did as it was one vial of liquid for two powders and i also found out that it is like this at the end of the injections so looks like im at the end of it and will be having ec soon


----------



## CrabbyAggy

awe thats good news eh, soon and Ill have everysingle little thing crossed for you, dragonlady. 

How is all the girls getting on - not bad weather today eh!!   

I have now had my Prostap injection 1 week ago, and ive put on 10LBS anyone else find this? or am I just eating like a mad munter?  
Also the moods today are real real bad, but I am due AF so wondered if that would pass a bit when she rears her ugly mush? 

Thanks for any help girls 
Sharon


----------



## dragonlady1380

ive lost weight since starting injections i was 75kg now 72kg  i just cant eat as i get a sick feeling after a few bites. with the dodgy tummy too nothing stays in long enough to add weight on. that will all change when fingers crossed there is a baby on board tho


----------



## nessiebro

dontworry sharon.....im eating like ive got hollow legs as well so i reckon its part of the course !!!!!! the moods however are another thing altogether arent they.....poor db dosnt know what to do....one minute im fine then next im shouting,screaming,crying and laughing all at once, its nuts ha ha 

fingers crossed that you get ec soon dragonlady as your sickness will stop. i was exactly the same as you on my 1st tx, i got into trouble at the clinic for not eating but i just couldnt face anything at all

hope everyone else is well 

michelle x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey ladies,
                Hope everyone is well on this gorg day  

Dragon im on these tablets and cant stop putting weight on and im not even eating tht much its terrible   Im supposed to be going to the clinic at 8:30am 2 moz but my af has not came   i called them up and been told if it does not come by midnight call 1st thing im terrified they try put me back as told nurse may be few days out!!!! AHHHHHH has anyone else had this problem? think ill need a sex marathon 2night try bring them on 

Sym  xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Hope that you are all well.

Sym:  Why is it that AF never turns up when we bloody well need her too!

CrabbyAggy:  Thanks.  Finally feeling a bit better.  Had a hospital visit on Fri night but anti-biotics seem to have kicked in now so that's good.

xx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey girls how is everyone? 

Sharon- I put on weight after my prostap injection. Dont know how much but my uniform became really tight. Settled down once I started stimming but then my tummy became so swollen and bloated with all the follies but settled right back down after ec.

Sym- shes a witch honey lol never turns up when you expect her and shows up when you dont want her!! Hope she reared her ugly head and youre still on track  

Michelle- hope treatment is going well what stage you at now?

Dragonlady- so easy to get mixed up. Im glad i didnt need to mix as i was on gonal f which was so straight forward

Sugar- glad to hear youre on the mend honey. Get fit and strong and your embies will be on board in no time  

afm- 1st scan tomorrow to see the jelly tot so im   he/she is ok and hopefully get a confirmed due date aswell


----------



## dragonlady1380

well i have lots of folicles about 15 in each side cud be more but they range from 9mm to 14mm so a few more days of injections and back in on friday


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Girlys

                Thats great Flygirl bet your really excited now   
              
                Dragon -  thats good hopefully they'll grow some more for ya  

Well my AF still not showed up yet sooooooooo annoyed.....called hospital and they've told me dont worry just let them know when it does arrive and they'll fit me in for scan even at weekend so thats not so bad just soooooooooo fed up of this waiting game!!!!

Hope everyone is well
Sym xx


----------



## nessiebro

hiya girlies  

flygirl you must be so excited for your scan 2moro   hope you get your due date  

dragonlady hope you are feeling a it better today and are able to eat something, thats a great numbers of follies you got, heres   you get loads of big juicy eggs. when is ur ec booked for?

spl how are you hun? hope the anti bio's are getting rid of the pain for you   i think you have made the right choice to have a wee holiday before FET, you will be fighting fit by then and ready to take on the world !!   

sym bloody typical of the witch eh !!!!! argh !!!! makes you wanna scream but at least gri are being great fitting you in at weekends for your scan if need be  

sharon how are you getting on, has the witch turned up for you yet? 

afm well im still D/R .....27 days of D/R,feels like im limbo waiting for the next stage !!!! start my nasal spray in 11 days. just got the usual headaches and hot flushes that got with the prostap but its bearable  

hi to anyone ive missed

michelle x


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Mooning ladies, up with the lark as they say!

Nessie- so glad we r there or there abouts - from ur new wee stalker  
Dragon - that's a gr8 number!!! Good good
Sum- bloody af she's a witch!!! Good that GRI r being helpful tho! 

Afm, still no sign of my af either?   Do have lots of cramp mind u! 
Sorry this is a short one am using my phone 
Ttfn 
Sharon


----------



## dragonlady1380

morning ladies 
michelle im not sure when ec is booked for yet i have to go back tomorrow for another scan to see if they r big enough and they will tell me then but they did give me the hcg booster injection to take 48 hours b4 the ec so im guessing monday could be ec


----------



## Flygirl77

hi ladies

well I said goodbye to gri today  had my scan and im being reffered to midwife at southern general (i think)
scan was amazing and exciting to see jelly tots heartbeat, the wee arm and leg buds and even the wee eyes. Totally overwhelming but managed to keep it together and not cry  

good luck to everyone and ill keep popping on to see how youre all getting on
 to all
luv c xx


----------



## allymcbeal

Congrats Claire

Great news, glad all well. Take good care xx

Hope all good with everyone else x


----------



## csgd1

Hi everyone,

Lots of exciting stuff on thread. Not long now for nessie, dragonlady, symanthaw and crabby! 

Hopefully you'll be on 2ww at similar times- it really does make you feel demented but hopefully all worth it   

Dragonlady, hope ec goes well mon, let us know how many little eggs you get!  

Flygirl, so pleased everything is going well. Was that your 3 month scan? X

I've had busy week as we're trying to sell flat which prob wont be easy in this market. Eek. 

Hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## symanthaw

Hi Ladies.
  
Flygirl - thats wonderfull you got your due date and saw the baby     keep us up to date xxxx

Dragon - Monday for ec so exciting   good luck hope theyre big ones.

Well im going 2 gri 2morro for my 1st injection sooooo nervous lol

have a gr8 weekend 
Sym xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

well i looked at the sheet they had and it is 16 on one side and 19 on the other so hopefully they will all have good eggs in them all.

today it took 2 hours travel to get there and two hours back i was in the clinic for all of 10 mins. ec is for tuesday yikes im scared but excited but have to find a way to get there for 8 am in the morning and patient transport doesnt start till 8.30am so cant rely on that.


----------



## nessiebro

dragon we had the same prob when i got my EC, had to be there for 8am as well and it takes us 3hours to drive to glasgow so we always stay in the premier inn hotel on george square the night before. its a 10min walk from the hotel to the hospital so its nice and relexed in the morning.
its worth thinking about if you have a distance to travel,anything to make life that wee bit easier !! 
let us know how you get on on tue    

hi to everyone else xx

michelle


----------



## dragonlady1380

morning ladies well im in a pickle last night i realised im one dose of cetrotide short and there is no way to get to clinic to get a new one not sure if it will be ok so trying to call them but so far no one is picking up


----------



## Flygirl77

Morning

dragonlady are you sure youre short cause once you take trigger shot you dont take anymore drugs honey! But hope you got thru to clinic. I know on a saturday there are no reception staff and just 2 nurses in clinic so they might be with a lady and not able to get to phones but leave amessage and they do get back to you

luv c xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

i got hold of on call gyny and waiting on him checking and calling back.  i was told to take my menpour as normal tomorrow then take my cetrotide at 6.30 then my booster at 7.30.  i hope it all works out as there is no way i can get to glasgow today to collect one


----------



## dragonlady1380

i have to have the injection so have to find a way to get to glasgow they said either today between 2 and 4 or tomorrow b4 my time to inject so got to ring around to find someone to take me. and hubby shouted at me for no reason so that opened the flood gates and i had a big cry, feels better now ive cried.


----------



## symanthaw

Hey ladies,
                  How is everyone? Hope were all doing well xxx 

Well went to acs for blood and scan on sat and was told that my lining was too thick to come back again   went in this morning 1st thing and have got my 1st injection and a big bag of drugs and needles home with me feels such a relief to finally be on the injections as i know its only a matter of days not months till my embies are put in   just pray thay theyll take  

Luv Sym xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

ohh good luck hun i felt the same way when starting the injections and now im having the ec tomorrow and i cant believe it is happening


----------



## Flygirl77

hey ladies

sym   thats you on the right road another stage forward   youre right wont be long now til you have those embies onboard

Dragon lady did you get the injection/drug thing sorted?? good luck for ec tomorrow hope you get lots of strong eggs and they get jiggy and produce lovely embies for you

hope aeveryone else is doing well in there tx xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

yes got it sorted but didnt get home in time to take it so had to do it in burgerking after eating lol oh well


----------



## nessiebro

hi girlies,

OMG wot gorgeous weather we are having !!!!  i am sitting in my garden typing this and im loving it !!!   

dragon glad you got your drugs all sorted.....even if it was in burger king !!!   lol good luck for 2moro, hope you get lots of big juicy eggs.   

sym whoo hoo....you got your drugs and your ready to rock !!!!  its a great feeling isnt it.....days not months now like you said, i have everything crossed for you hun that this is your time    

flygirl how are you keeping? you must be enjoying this weather with being off work? do you have to stay off for the whole 9months?  

craggyabby how you doin hun? we are getttin nearer to our time to start injecting   its all worth it in the end

ssugarpielaura how are you feeling now hun? are you still in pain? I hope you are on the mend...sending you lots of    

csgd1 how are things with you luvie? 

afm no news really, had a bit of a meltdown over the weekend....feeling all emotional  and teary and db got the brunt of it (as usual)nothing was right and everything he did or said was totally and utterly wrong but got over it by sun and we had a lovely meal and a walk, its amazing how different things look when you are in a positive frame of mind so i intend to keep that "frame" all the way thru this tx....im not gonna let it beat me down again.....phew....there...rant over.....sorry about that !!!!      PMA ALL THE WAY LADIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         

hugs to everyone
love michelle x


----------



## wanabmum

Good luck Dawn hope you get a bumper crop.x


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!  

just took my booster injection going back to the hospital weds for EC fingers crossed i have plenty of good eggs!!  

I was told today at my scan I have fluid in my womb it was a wee dark blob on the screen so i dont know what will happen on weds after EC thank goodness thats the last of the self injections and that nasty rotten spray!  

Belly is looking swell hope thats a good sign!  

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## dragonlady1380

afternoon ladies, everything went well and i got 5 eggs  a lot less than what i thought i wud get but oh well all i need is one good one. got to call up tomorrow to find out if im back on thr or fri for et and how my little eggs r doing.


----------



## nessiebro

thats great dragonlady ....i hope you are feeling ok.u were spot on wen u said u only need one !!!! i have everything crossed for you  
        
michelle x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Dragon, 

                        5 eggs is great news as you say only need 1 egg i have everything crossed for you chicky xxxxxxxx

Ladies that have done the jabs is it normal for it to sting for AGES afterwards

Luv Sym


----------



## nessiebro

sym mines did sting for a bit after and i got a fair few lumps under my skin from the jabs as well so i used to alternate it, one day on the left then the next day on the right. do u keep your jags in the fridge?
michellex


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Michelle,
                    The nurse told me ive to do one in the morning on the left and 1 at night on the right - im on 225 meuopur twice a day untill wed when ill be on the meuopur in morning and the cetrocide .25mg at night. Yes its kept in fridge but i was told to keep it there once the solution was mixed xxxx


----------



## nessiebro

hey sym,

on my 1st tx i was told to keep my gonal f in the fridge and it hurt like hell every time i injected it but on the 2nd cycle the very same nurse told me i didnt have to keep it in the fridge if it hurt so i didnt keep it in the fridge and the pain was far less the 2nd t ime round so maybe you could ask them if it has to be kept in the fridge?
apart from the stingin, how are you getting on with it?
michelle xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey michelle,

                    Yeah in general im doing ok feeling bit better bout things i think now the jabs have started i feel at ease that theres not long too go then again it may not work and im back so square 1 Ohhhhhhhhh the joys lol xxxxx how are you getting on?


----------



## dragonlady1380

hey sym if u inject slowly it takes a bit longer but doesnt sting hope u get the hang of it soon.


----------



## nessiebro

awwwww sym PMA all the way hunni........hopefully you wont have to do this again !!      
try what dragonlady said and inject slowly,might help
michelle


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girls just done my 7pm jabs tried what you said dragon was totally fine no sting  even had a few house guests ( uninvited!!!  ) whilst doing it but managed fine xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

thats good glad it helped and u had no sting


----------



## dragonlady1380

we have 3 out of 5 eggs that r perfect for transfer and they r now recommending we have two put back not one so 3.15 tomorrow they r going to knock me up lol. omg two of them what if they both take. im so excited


----------



## SWEET73

Hi all!

Just back from the hospital they got 10 eggs!
will call tomorrow to find out if any have fertilised! fingers crossed!!


----------



## nessiebro

WOW.....dragonlady......thats magic news !!!!!!!!      
by this time 2moro u will PUPO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 
michelle x


----------



## Flygirl77

congratulations on all the fab eggs sweet. hope they all get jiggy  and stay strong

dragonlady fab news and hope it all goes well for you tomorrow

hi michelle  

sym glad jab didnt hurt

luv c xx


----------



## nessiebro

flygirl and sym...how did you get your profile photo on to FF? ive tried heaps of times to upload a photo and no matter what pic i choose it wont do it?
any ideas?
thanks girlies
michelle x


----------



## Flygirl77

michelle
i downloaded a pic i like from my ******** page onto my desk top then on the avatar bit of your profile hit browse and pick the picture you have downloaded and it becomes your profile pic
hope that helps
luv c xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hello girls 
How r all u lot doing? 

All u Girlies r full steam ahead! Gr8 stuff


----------



## nessiebro

flygirl....ive been doing all of what you said to get my photo on and its just not working .....grrrrrrr.....its annoying me now lol x


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI ladies

Sorry that I haven't been around for a bit.  Recovering and computer also playing up!  

Flygirl:  That is fab about your scan.  You must be so excited now.  Wishing you a great time over the next few months.  

Sym:  How are you getting on with the injections now?  I was also on Menopur and Cetrotide and told not to keep them in the fridge but that I had to inject as soon as they were made up.  I also did it very slowly as they stung a bit.

Dragonlady:  3 strong embryos is fab.   Congrats.  All the best for tom.  

nessiebro:  How is the Dr going?  Sorry to hear that you were feeling emotional the other day.  It all just hits us sometimes.  How are you feeling now?  Still PMA?     

Craggy Aggy:  ANy sign of AF yet?

Csgd:  We are also selling and it is really annoying me now as I am just desperate to move.    It is all so expensive as well.

Sweet:  10 eggs is fab.  Congrats.    That was the same number that I got.  Hop ethat they get jiggy tonight and fertilise well.   Did they say anything to you about the fluid at your ec?  My fresh cycle was cancelled a few weeks ago as they identified fluid in my uterine cavity.  Not sure if yours is in the same place though.

AFM, well I am feeling a lot better thanks and the excruciating pain has gone.  It was hellish.  Had to make a visit to the Royal on the Friday night as the gynae ward at my local hospital is closed at the moment.  Thankfully the anti-biotics seem to have worked.  So I am now back on the pill and we decided to do this for 2 months to allow us to go on holiday.  I will then have a bleed, start HRT and have the FET so probably in Augu/Sept time.

xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi sugar, glad the anti biotics r kicking in now. 

Yeah old which appeared after I allowed myself to phone GRI and also get a bfn testing!!! Dreamer!  

Sharon


----------



## CrabbyAggy

How's everyone else??


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Laura!  

The scan they did yesterday was fine I was told that it was probably mucus glad its gone I will find out today at 1015am if the eggs got fertilised fingers crossed!  

Hope you have a good day today im going to chillax off on A/L the now


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Laura!!  


The fluid was probably mucus they said yersterday, will call today to find out what has happened overnight the the eggs! fingers crossed    

have a good day im going to chillax off on A/L


----------



## dragonlady1380

morning all hope ur doing well, the clinic woke me up at 8.30 today just checking if we r going to make it to the clinic. so thats me wide awake since then i was planning to sleep a bit longer so i wudnt have to think about et today. oh well.  im so excited to go and have two eggs put back fingers crossed one takes.  i do have a worry that both will take then split lol knowing my luck that will happen then the new bungalow will not be big enough for us whoops.  my mum is very excited she said she is just waiting on me telling her yes its a bfp then she is getting the knitting stuff out, lol she didnt knit for my brothers two boys. and dh tries to hide how excited he is but i heard him talking to his friend on xbox last night and he was boasting about having three eggs and two to be put back and the excitement in his voice was not hidden at all bless him. i just hope when we have et today he keeps his big mouth shut as he has lots of jokes planned and im not looking forward to that lol


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone  

Just called the lab all 10 eggs fertilsed!! 

Ready for the next stage!


----------



## dragonlady1380

sweet thats fab news hun well done fingers crossed. when r u back for the et


----------



## SWEET73

Hi ya Dragonlady!

Im back tomorrow for ET fingers crossed!!   

GOOD LUCK TODAY


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Thought I would upload a pic to go alongside my name! Lets hope no one knows me - nervous about ppl finding out! lol xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girlys
                Everyone seems to have caught up and around same stage keeping my fingers crossed for everyone  

Smith 2010 -  I wouldnt worry about anyone reckognising you on this site as everyone here is in the same positon as one another and i dont think theres many that arent going through treatment who'd be looking so chin up xxx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi girls 
R u ready fir a big me post....
Have had v v bad day today, have not been sleeping this week with night sweats or just cause it's been so bloody warm! So anyway woke up today with killer headache and really teary. So got to work and just broke down?   no like reason really my friend was asking wat was up and if anything had happened and nothing had the answer is no I just felt on fire and killer head and just tears??  
So I got sent home?
God wats up wi me? 
Anyone else get this wi prostap injection? I mean I got the jag a good while ago and this was first day I was like this? 
Sorry it's all about me here girls, I hope u r all gr8 
Sharon


----------



## SWEET73

Hi CrabbyAggy! 

I was the same with that injection hot mega headaches so bad they made me cry i felt like crying in general anyway then next min I wanted to rid someones head off glad its out my system the feelings will go


----------



## symanthaw

Hi girlys,
            Having wee problem with the needle for the cetroside im finding it increasingly stiff even when im mixing the solution   i know dragon has this problem so did we find out if its ok to use the other needles i had to shout on my dh as i got needle in and couldnt get plunger 2 moove so hurts like hell as was in for so long ahhhhhhh


----------



## dragonlady1380

yes i was told that i cud use the other needles as long as i got all the fluid in it which i did. another way i found that helpped is b4 u take up the fluid to inject push the plunger up and down a few times then when injecting hold it so that the end of the plunger is in ur fist and ur fingers r on the handle bit as u get more force behind it.

well had et today and had two eggs one a 8 out of 10 and one a 9 out of 10 put back in. so now just have to wait till the 20th to test its so exciting


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Dragon 
Excellent pupo


----------



## wanabmum

Hello ladies   , Dawn sounds very good just keep busy and the time will fly by.
Saturday is nearly here   just want to get the show on the road have managed to get my Bmi down from 38.8 to 31.5   
in 1.6 % time i'll no longer be obese and i'll just be fat    . always a silver lining. So if any of you see me i'll be the girl in the Summer clothes as they weigh less - i promise i'll put a t-shirt over my bikini   .x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Dragon,
                    Thanks ill need to try that see if it makes it any easier  , Big congrats on the ET so happy for you and ill be keeping everything crossed for you huni, lets hope both eggs take and we have 2 little bundles to celebrate  

  Big Hugs 

Luv 
Symantha


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Its Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Sweet - Thanks for that, its good to know am not the only one having a bit of a breakdown!! 
Dragon - 20ths no time away at all, youll soon be there! 
Sym - Howd you go with Dragonladys advise? you get the needle to work ok? 
Wannabe - i am so with you on that, I lost a bit for my appt too, however, prostap injection made me eat like a beast woman, and ive put a wee bit back on - oops!! never mind! I am sure your looking great just in time for TX to start! 
Smith - I cant do it either, but I think its because I was on my phone, I will try on the pc and see if that lets me upload.

AFM, I am a much happier camper today, dono reason etc for the minor tantrum, however, its been and gone.  Still having headaches, night sweats and melting and flushing out my own skin but hey ho wat can you do!!    
No big going anyplace plans this weekend, prob just go and get stuff for house, its nearly finished, so DH is well chuffed with that ! 
Anyway, have a great weekend girlies
Sharon


----------



## CrabbyAggy

aaggghh 
I just lost a big post!!!!!!!!!!! 

Anyway, it was just a wee check in with each of you ladies, but my lunch hours done now, so it will need to be more personal to night!! 

ttfn 

Sharon


----------



## CrabbyAggy

aaggghh 
I just lost a big post!!!!!!!!!!! 

Anyway, it was just a wee check in with each of you ladies, but my lunch hours done now, so it will need to be more personal to night!! 

ttfn 

Sharon


----------



## CrabbyAggy

I lost a bit post there, so ill come back on after work for personals 

Smith - you cant upload on your phone it has to be on pc - I just did mine there


----------



## CrabbyAggy

ok I didnt loose them my pc is just playin up!!


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!  

Had ET yesterday ive had cramps all day stomach still swollen anyone else had this dont know if its the pessaries


----------



## dragonlady1380

congratulations fingers crossed for u hun. im on day two of the pessaries and i feel yuck like i have period cramps and bloating and my boobs r killing me. apparently the pessaries do that to u so dont worry


----------



## wanabmum

Morning, had my appointment yesterday and the nurse we had was lovely! I asked when after my next appointment (11th Aug) we would be allowed to start as my period is due on the day of my appointment she said they may just give me my prostap injection then and there if they can book me in! , but chances of it arriving by 11am are 50/50 so is that something that they would give me home to do myself? What is prostap? i haven't had it on my last 2 cycles! Now freaking out as i go on holiday from work on the 14th and its going to be the usual trauma begging for time to go to hospital and them saying No ! Can't go sick as i would need sick time at the end of my Holiday for EC and et - why are things made so difficult.x


----------



## oliver222

wanabmum said:


> Morning, had my appointment yesterday and the nurse we had was lovely! I asked when after my next appointment (11th Aug) we would be allowed to start as my period is due on the day of my appointment she said they may just give me my prostap injection then and there if they can book me in! , but chances of it arriving by 11am are 50/50 so is that something that they would give me home to do myself? What is prostap? i haven't had it on my last 2 cycles! Now freaking out as i go on holiday from work on the 14th and its going to be the usual trauma begging for time to go to hospital and them saying No ! Can't go sick as i would need sick time at the end of my Holiday for EC and et - why are things made so difficult.x


Nurse was lovely. Not sure if you were in waiting room when I came back. We were early and when we arrived we were only ones there. My hubby went back to waiting room when I got bloods as he hates needles. When I popped head back into waiting room to pick him up there was loads in waiting room. My af actually started yesterday so I did not get vaginal swabs done, will get them done next appt. I have been keeping holidays but not sure when best to use them. What do most people take off. My boss is good and will give me special leave for the day when have hospital appts.


----------



## wanabmum

Yes i caught a glimps of you! we were super early as wasn't sure how long it would take us to get there parked etc. Didn't expect the waiting room to be so quiet there was no body else there when we arrived either! The girl i was talking to is a ff as well! When is your next appointment?
Couldn't believe we didn't get weighed   
I would say take time off for egg collection and transfer there the most important bits .x


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Happy Monday ladies   

Sweet - good news you got your et - hope you feel less bloated 
Dragonlady - you too, how you feeling apart from that? 
Oliver- I would def take the time at EC/ET chick 
Hi wannabe   hows things with you? Howd you know ppl where FF's? am so nosey eh! I just dono if I would know anyone!!   

How are all my other FF ladies doing? 

Sharon


----------



## dragonlady1380

today im feeling great tho im hungry a mater of two hours after eating is that a good sign normally i have two bits of toast for breakfast then thats it till about 8ish but now im having breakfast snack lunch snack dinner snack. and i really am in the mood for mashed potatoes lol i know it sounds odd but as i cant diet at the moment ive missed them so want them with every meal lol.

the cramps have gone but i do have a bit of heart burn very odd. roll on the 20th


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Ladies,
                  What a stunning day outside   Been to hospital today had another blood and scan and the nurse said tht there are lots of folicles in both sides and are all between 11-13.5 at the moment so waiting to see if i have to go in 2morro if not its wednesday and they reckon tht should be me ready  Downside to all this is that they've told me there LOADS and the chances are i may have more than 20 eggs meaning i cant go ahead   im praying to who ever will listen that theres less so i can go ahead with the treatment. Waiting room was booming 2day my app was 8:55 and place was mobed.

Hope everyone is feeling good and doing well.

Sym xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi girlies,

sym ......i was in the gri today as well but we were there at 10am and there was 1 person in the waiting room !!!!! its horrendous wen its busy in there, its really awkward isnt it. im sorry i havent read back all the posts ( ishould have before i started typing ) when are you due for your ec? the same thing happened to me , too many follies and they cancelled my last injection before the booster so maybe they will do that for you.  i have everything crossed that it goes ahead for you hun   

dragon and sweet how are you ladies coping thru the horrid 2ww?hope you are not going too crazy   

smith how are you hun? have you recovered from your girlie weekend? 

craggy you are nearly there missis!!!! one more day and you are all go go go go !!!! 

wannabmum i would say the same as the other girls, the ec/et are the most important bits so keep your time off till then if you can. the prostap is your down regging jag.stops you from ovulating.it switches off your pituatry gland( dont think ive spelt that right)ive always had to drive 3 hours to glasgow to get them to inject the prostap for me, im in there for all of 2 mins which seems nuts but its always been something that they have done, never once have they offered for me to take it home and do it myself but you could always ask them and see what they say.

afm well i got my scan today and lining nice and thin and a fair few immature follies there still but all looking good so given the green light to start stimmin 2moro !!!!  
there was a bit of confusion tho as the nurse told me the protocol with menopur is you always double inject on the first 2days then on the 3rd day you go back to one injection daily but one of the nurses questioned me double dosing as i always get so many eggs on ec and didnt think i shouldbe taking that dosage just incase i start over reacting straight away so she said she would fone in the afternoon to confirm whether i double dose or not so she foned and told me to just stick to the one dose and i asked her who made this decision today because when i had a my follow up app a month or so ago the consultant told me i would be double dosing so then she said she would have to double check the info and would fone me back. she went and spoke to the consultant (who obviuosly wasnt at the "lunch time meeting") and she said i HAVE to double dose, its not up for discussion, thats my tx plan and she dosnt want it changed so the reason for me blethering on like this ladies it to say ..... if you are unsure or have any doubts about anything with your tx..ask them....the way i see it is this is MY tx , not theirs.they dont always get it right!! 
what would have happened if i hadnt challenged them and single dosed?? i might not have responded and then who knows what they would do as we are pgd, the labs are all booked in advance for us so our dates for ec and et cant be changed !!!!!!
phew ......glad i went to accupuncture after it and totally chilled out !!!!     

anyway hope everyone is well and enjoying this great weather
love
michelle xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Michelle,

My goodness, that sounds like a stressful day. Its quite disappointing to hear that, they really should know what they are doing. The biggest concern is lack of communication eh? Oh the joys. Are you feeling ok now? Thats great to hear your lining is thin etc - must make you feel good knowing you are on your way! Woo hoo    .

I am still recovering tbh - oh what a WILD weekend with the girls but great fun and def needed. Its the wedding this Friday so really looking forward to it. I am actually more looking forward to all these celebrations to be over - i need the peace and quiet to kick start my healthy eating! 

This Wed will be the 12 weeks since our PGD probes were started, if I have not heard anything for Monday I am going to give them another wee call for a catch up! I need to stop worrying about phoning them!

lol xxx


----------



## nessiebro

michelle sounds like your weekend was just what the doc ordered .....so to speak ..... lol lol 
yeh please dont worry about foning them at all, its your life they are dealing with and you need to be clear on whats happening and more importantly WHEN its happening so you fone them mon girl !!!! 
xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Def!!! Fingers & toes crossed xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

im coping fine i mean yes i want to know but it is not driving me nuts yet lol


----------



## SWEET73

Morning Everyone!! 

I'm fine no more severe cramps thank goodness! just still chilling cant wait until next week to find out the result!! fingers crossed that 1 has stuck!!     

HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL AND HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Good Morning Ladies, 

How are we all today? 
Sweet - What is you OTD? I have everything crossed for all me ladies on 2WW- praying this is your time.   
Nessie - Well have you did your jag yet?? howd it go - spill, spill all!   
Dragon - When is your OTD chick? your doing gr8, I would be fighting with myself daily about pee sticks!!  
Smith - How you feeling now? you recovered yet?? Wild weekends with girls are gr8, but take some recovering from at times!! - I know what you mean about the healthy eating and stuff, but the shine soon comes off that!!!    
Sym - Are you in today chick? or is it going to be tomorrow? I am in tomorrow too, but you willl be at the suite, I would imagine.  Best of luck anyway. 

AFM, much much excited about tomorrow, we are taking father in law with us, as he has an appt in the same hospital not long before us.  He is however, being left in coffee shop, as he has a tendency to say whatever is in his head, and fairly loudly, so I will leave him away some place else, as tact is not let us say - his strong point!!   .

Anyway, Ill check in with you all tomorrow.  
SHaron


----------



## dragonlady1380

hey sharon my otd is the 20th so 8 days to go


----------



## CrabbyAggy

I have everything crossed for you chick, and will say lots and lots of


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Girls,
                Hope everyone doing good??

Craggy - im at the acs unit 2morro at 8:15 prob be there for an hour wont be up in suite untill ec.

Im in terrible pain 2day its like a constant preassure in my lower regions and sharp breathing in told them this yest when i was there and they think its down to a cyst getting bigger in the womb but if im honest im terrified now that im over responding to drugs and it going to stop the treatment   did anyone else feel sore the days before ec??

Luv Sym


----------



## nessiebro

sym do you not just go straight to the suite for your ec?
before i got my ec i was  mega bloated and uncomfortable,was sore to sit down, felt like your insides were all being squashed (if that makes any sense) ,i just couldnt get comfy no matter what i did. i didnt have the sharp breathing though but that could be from the pain you are in    
i had the same pain on both of my fresh cycles, some girls just react like that.
i so hope you have not over resposonded huni, lots of PMA and make sure you are drinking loads and loads of water, that helps flush these  awful drugs out of your system.
     
michelle xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Michelle,

                      Ive to go back and get scanned on wed and theyve told me ill b ready then and will get ec date on wed but not sure how long after that will be all soooo confussing   Thank god someone else felt like this was starting to **** myself if im honest lol its soooo uncomfortable its horrible not so much sore just annoying cant get comfy as u say grrrrrrrrrrr why were we born women eh lol.

Hows things with you??

Sym xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

fantastic news sym  scan on wed and ec will probably be fri yipee youre nearly pupo

as for feeling uncomfortable i felt like i was going to pop i was so bloated. Spent most of my time in jammies if i didnt have anywhere to go as i looked 6 months gone lol stayed like that until after et as i suffered terrible trapped wind from ec for about 4 days but after that went back to my normal self

cant say that now tho!!! im wearing a bobble round my button on my jeans as i cant fasten them up anymore bump is coming along nicely  starting to look pg which im loving  I get paid next week and im def going maternity clothes shopping

good luck everyone i lurk everyday to see how youre all getting on
luv c xx


----------



## nessiebro

hey sym,

thats good your not as sore now   a wee hot water bottle helps ease the pain and bloated feeling.(only use the hot water water bottle when stimmin defo NOT after et) not long now to go so just hang in there.
yeh im ok, started stimmin 2day. im on menopur this cycle so thats all new to me so i was in a bit of a fiddle this morning gettting it all ready, the gonal f is soooooooooooo easy in comparisson i think  
never mind.....hey ho.....onwards and upwards !!!!!  
michelle xx


----------



## symanthaw

lol its metopur im on with cetrocide it is a pain in bum to make up but you'll get used to it after a few days.

Flygirl - thats soooooooooooooo gr8 ur getting wee bump   dorothy perkins in debenhams has big sale on maternity clothes at min i got jeans for £5 i find them comfy at moment when im so bloated rather than the buttons stabbing my fatness lmao.

Hope ur all well xxx


----------



## symanthaw

Morning Girlys.
                        What a lovely day its turned out to be  

Was at the Gri this morning and had my scan done LOADS of wee folicles but ive been told to prepare for the worst as they reckon i might have too many   been given the booster and been told ill be in on fri along with dh to do his sample but wont know the time until she calls me. Really nervous about it now as i REALLY dont want to wait 3months   but i wont know untill they do the ec.

Hope everyone else is doing good 2 day xxxxx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi ladies    

What a lovely day today! 

sym - firstly, i have every thing possible crossed that they dont cancel for you chick, I hope your just bang on for going ahead. But if they dont, i know it will be crushing, but if they dont its cause they want to give your wee embies the best chance, and then you will  be a mummy cause its the best time         Dont know if you were in waiting room this morning when I was there, I did look out for you.

nessie - hows you my little stalked one??   . How'd jag go today?

flygirl - how are you mrs mummy? 

dragonlady - you still keeping in there, or going a little round the twist yet? 

Big hiya to anyone I missed 

AFM, was at GRI this morning for baseline scan.  Lining nice and thin - whooohoo, something about me is "thin"  .

left side has 4 very small plus's and they couldnt find my right ovary?   .  She told me not to worry about that too much, she obv doesnt know me, cause i freak out at the slightest thing! However, I will wait and see if stimms make it bigger, as thats what she thought would happen. 
So started my Gona f today, nurse did my first jag and DH is to do the other tonight.  Start Nasel spray on Sat and am back again a week on Fri for next scan, also booked me in for a 2nd scan on the Monday.  All going well, ill get EC that week. 
God, its all go now!!! 

Sharon


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Sharon,
                    Thanks for your kind words   Im truthfully not upset as of yet had my phone call at 2:30 and Scott and i both booked in for 10am on Friday but wee bit worried as he's not allowed to be with me before, during or after proceedure   but hey ho im just taking it in my stride. Not sure if i saw you or not the bloody fire alarm was going off when i was in and i left around 9am??

Hope your wee folicles start getting bigger xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

sym why is your oh not allowed with you? mine was with me all the time except when i went in for ec. When i came out he came thru and sat with me in recovery. I obviously didnt go in with him when he was doing his thing but its just in room next door from waiting area.

sharon im doing good  by the time you come round to ec youll have loads of little follies  all ready to go  

hi everyone else and good luck


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Flygirl,
                It's the woman that called me with date's that said he would go to his wee room to do his thing and i could go in with him but when i go to the suite for EC he would need to go away and come back again when im finished   hopefully he can stay in recovery with me so when i get out i can nip down the shops as its my stepdaughters bday and need to buy a blackberry for her coming on saturday so im hoping ill be ok for it xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

tbh all youll want to do is lie down afterwards. id send your oh to shops while youre in for ec give him something to do. I had my appt at 10am and didnt get out until nearly 3pm. 10am appt is roughly 3rd on list for ec honey it was almost 12 by time i went in. you'll both be up at suite anyways honey good luck got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

hi sharon im not going round the twist yet but i do want to know badly lol tho i did almost just throw up yuck thats a first so far for this tx

symanthaw they told me that i cud be in the suite for my ec from 8.30 till 4 depending on how i was doing. the sedation knocked me out just around 9am and then i woke up in recovery at 10 and by half ten i was feeling fine other than a few period like cramps. by 11 i was on my way home. i think it all depends on how you react to the drugs and the procedure. good luck to u hun


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Dragon,
                      Thank you  

we have everything crossed for you that you get a bfp xxxxxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

what helps with nausea is it crackers or gingernuts


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Sym I was just walkin towards door wen alarm went ogf


----------



## Flygirl77

Gingernuts honey xx


----------



## symanthaw

lol i probz passed u chick i was wearing a black and white stripey top this morning  typical eh xxx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!! 

Hope you all are doing well??

day 6 post ET ROLL ON TEST DATE!! had some cramping comes and goes not bad though?? 

Good luck for those of you going into hospital soon!!!


----------



## nessiebro

hey girlies,

sharon.....ur in for ur 2nd scan on the same day i am getting my EC !!!!!! mon 25th?? whoo hoo !!!!!!!!!
you will have lots of noce big follies and your ovaries will be bursting at the seams so they defo wont have a prob finding them    

dragonlady   hope your feelin ok now after being sick

hi flygirl  

sym flygirl is right, i doubt you will wanna go shopping after your ec, send oh whilst you are in theatre. he will be allowed to come into recovery room for when you come out.  hope you are feeling ok

sweet you are nearly half way there....not long now chick !! 

afm not much to report... 2nd day stimmin and i feel like total crap today, thumpin headache and feel really sick and i cant even have an early night as gotta stay up till 11pm for my snuff   aw well hay ho

lots of love
michelle x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Nessie,
                  Glad to hear Scott will be allowed into recovery with me   friendly face always helps lol. Took my  boosted at 9:45  there stung like hell 4 some reason  just getting on with things and praying to god that come friday we get less than 20 eggs so we can continue but preparing for the worst!! 

Sorry to hear ur feeling under the weather   its rubbish on these jabs past 3-4 days ive been in terrible agony but my ovaries are now touching one another so tht wld do it lol.

Hope all u  girlys are doing well xxxx


----------



## nessiebro

sym i       that u get 19 eggs or less on fri !!! the first time i got 21 and limit was 20......i was gutted .....cancelled all for one egg but it was for the best for it to be cancelled anyway to let me recover, i totally see that now, but the 2nd time they had raised the limit to 25 and i got 22 so i was wrapped.....u just never know how its gonna go do you......i wish we had a crystal ball !!!!
you just relax between now and then....feet up and lots of water  
x


----------



## symanthaw

Thanks chicky plan on a lazy day 2moz   Nyt xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

ok this cud be an odd question or a very reasonable one but im hungry and its late so im not making much sense right now lol

if a woman is pregnant with twins or more it stands to reason that her hormone levels would be higher than a single pregnancy. so would she get symptoms sooner than a woman with a single pregnancy. and if so how soon could she get them.  there is more to my thinking but i cant think of them right now lol


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi Girls
Dragonlady - I am not sure of the answer ther am afraid, but i suppose it stands to reason?  more babies = more hormones? 

Sym - hope your lazying about big styleee!! I dont know if I did see you on Wed chick, DH was freaking out a bit that one of the nurses worked in our local part time a while ago - now we where standing outside, so could have been going anyplace, so really it was a freak out for no reason!!    

Nessie - Hows the head now? you still suffering?? and how you coming along with the jags?  

Sweet -           

AFM, day two of stimms, can my stomach be swollen already? (could be all the food) but I just walked by a mirror in new look, and nearly had a freak out because I look preggers just now!! 
Jags have been a skoosh, which is good, last nights was a tidy bit nippy, but this mornings was no probs at all.  Ive been willing time away to start stimming, now am willing time away to get scan!!!!   .  Suppose everyone is the same tho eh. Just keep thinking to myself, ok well get to weekend, start snuff, then am only couple of days till scan date!! god am like this just now, god only knows what ill be like on 2ww!!! 

Catch ya later girls 
Sharon


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Sharon,
                  Ive been sitting out my mums back garden all day but had to come home and get washing out to dry. Dont feel half as sore 2day since i took booster but now im worried lol typicall eh. i wouldnt worry i look 6months preggars complete with swell bump because of the jabs so id say its normal but stick to wearing dresses or leggings huni as u will get un comfy.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun xxx


----------



## wanabmum

Dragon thought this might help! Copied it from a post last year,

  SWM - This might help you out, it is based on a 3 day transfer.  Sorry ignore the dates on the right of each line, they were mine xx

3 Day Transfer:

1dpt... Embryo is growing and developing – 06 11 saturday
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst – 07 11 sunday
3dpt... Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day – 08 11 monday
4dpt... Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining – 09 11 tuesday
5dpt... Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining – 10 11 wednesday
6dpt... Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining – 11 11 thursday
7dpt... Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & - 12 11
fetal cells
8dpt... Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood – 13 11

9dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops – 14 11
10dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops -15 11
11dpt... HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT – 16 11
12dpt – 17 11
13dpt – 18 11 – test day!!


----------



## SWEET73

Moring ladies!! 

Hope everyone is feeling great today??

DAY 8 POST ET TODAY THE BIG COUNT DOWN IS ON!!!      

I was looking at the last post from wannabmum I had cramps day day 5 & 6 hope this is a positve sign!! 

HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE!!!


----------



## symanthaw

Hi girlys 

            Has egg collection 2day got 18 eggs so transfer on monday  xxx


----------



## nessiebro

sym......whoo hoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          18 thats a magic number and u get to carry on which is fabulous....how are you feeling? xx


----------



## catbob

Hi

I am new to this website and just starting to find my way around.  I was wondering if you guys would mind if I joined your thread of posts?  You have all established a good friendship on here and you are all very supportive of each other which is great.

I am attending GRI for ICSI treatment (was on the waiting list for just over 2 years).  This is our first cycle so it is all very new to me - not sure what to expect at each stage so reading some of your posts has been very helpful.  I just had my prostap injection last Monday and due to start daily injections on 27 July.

I look forward to hearing from any of you. x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Nessie,
                    I feel soooooooooooooooooooooooooo relived, i couldn't bare the thought of waiting another 3months so to call in 2moz and find out how many we have and back in on monday for transfer just feel soooooo happy that things went my way  

Catbob - Of course your welcome to join in if theres anything u want to know ask away im sure one of us must be able to give u the answer xxxx


----------



## nessiebro

sym.....im so pleased that it all went well for you and you feel ok which is the main thing.....    u get good numbers 2moro......     hope they jiggy in the lab 2nite for you !!!! let us no how u get on 

catbob...welcome hun........its good to have you here and like sym said if there is anything u wanna know, one of us will hopefully have the answer so ask away, even if you dont have anything specific to ask, just chat away hun, we are here for you wotever you wanna talk about  

sweet that sounds postivie from wannabmums post so   that its a sign for you 

dragon how are you gettin on ? 

flygirl how are you missi?

wannabmum hows things with you chick?

craggyabby im glad i have u with me on this tx !!!!! it re-assures me that im not going completely      as we are both thinkin and feeling the same things at the same time !!!! ive never had that on a tx b4 !!!

afm...not much to tell really......on day 4 of stimmin and the jags are gettin better.its amazing what u can adjust to isnt it wen u have too !!! the headaches have been easing off a bit so thats good but i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hungry, man i feel like ive got hollow legs   and ive been getting afew twinges in my sides(were im assuming my ovaries are) so i know theres defo sumthin goin on in there  

hope ive not missed anyone

have a lovely weekend 
michellexx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Sym excellent chick!!!    

Cat- hi chick welcome aboard!! Ask away 

Awe nessi- my little stalked friend uv been such a good help

Sweet takin that as good sign chick


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Snuff started girls


----------



## Flygirl77

hey girls

Sym- woohoo fantastic egg count you little chicken hope they all got jiggy last nite and you have good embies today  

catbob - welcome along and feel free to ask away we are all at different stages but someone will be able to help if you need it

Michelle - yeah on the sniffing another step closer  

dragonlady- how is 2ww treating you? you gone loopy looking for signs yet? lol hope not

sweet- hows it going honey? not long to go now til otd hope youre not going to test early!!!!   lol hope youre ok

afm- im doing great ladies  dp has booked a nite away for tuesday to a posh hotel down in the borders so looking forward to getting away for some pampering. Getting a little frustrated that ive still not heard from a midwife or got a scan date i'll be 11wks tomorrow and want to see the jelly tot again lol
take care enjoy the weekend luv c xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

morning ladies well im contemplating cutting off my boobs lol they r so sore even the nipples now r sore like little prickling stings it is so uncomfy. im also on day four of having nausea at the same time of day not thrown up yet tho.  i so cant wait for wednesday to test. i wont test early i wont test early i wont test early lol i really want to know tho. ive got no cramps now and no spotting just hunger and needing to pee lots. the area over my pubic bone is now a bit bloated so dont know if thats a good sign or not.

hope u r all doing well


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girly's,
                Confirmed with the lab today that there is 6 embyo's that are looking healthy   so having 2 put back in on monday sooooooo nervous lol xxx


----------



## allymcbeal

Wow sym thats fab news, good luck for mon x

Hi cat bob, I'm pretty new here too, have 2nd appt Aug prob start end Aug beg sept.

Enjoy time away flygirl

Hi to all.

Had to go go acs suite yesterday for a catheter test as I recently had colposcopy, staff were lovely phew! Mortified as we got lost and an over zealous porter was trying to guide us kept asking what acs was, we were trying to be vague bout it as he was push in a girl in a chair. Dh then got confused and asked for ECG suite.......omg....said porter followed us and shouted on his three colleagues to ask where the acs suite was......had very red faces by the time we got to dept..... The joys x


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!!!  

hope everyone is fine & dandy?? 

Im on day 9 post et! the count down continues! lol!! not long now!! havent tested yet got some new symptoms! dont know if its my brain working overtime!!  

Off to go and get changed to chillax!! well i will try on call hope the phone doesnt ring!!!  

TAKE IT EASY GIRLS!!!


----------



## nessiebro

sym thats magic.....whoo hoo.....roll on mon !!!!!  

does anyone know what happened to the bookmark bit since they have updated the website?
x


----------



## catbob

- thanks for the welcome guys

Reading yor posts helps me see what is coming up for me next.  

AF not here yet - I was told it would be about a week so a week is tomorrow - just getting impatient.
I think I am expecting a flood gate - is your AF after DR worse that a normal AF?

Anyone - on your posts you seem to have lots of information in small type at the bottom saying when you are having your first bloods taken, starting Prostap - how 
do you do this?

Sym - great news that you have ET tomorrow - you must be so excited

Catbob x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Catbob,
                    Thats great your finding some comfort in the posts it really helps 

ET 2morro im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nervous im going 2 need 2 fight myself every step of the way not to test lol hey ho though im sure whats meant 2 be will be xxxx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!! 

Right im on day 10 post ET how soon can I test??


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Catbob go to profile bit at top and then change it there 


Excellent about et chick 
Sorry for lack of personals on mobile just for sec waiting on dh I'll check back in later 

Sharon


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Glad to hear that all is well.

Sym:  All the best for tomorrow.       

xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Laura,
                Thank you ill take all the luck i can get xxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

sym good luck for et tomorrow hope all goes well
luv c xx


----------



## SWEET73

GOOD LUCK SYM!! 

TAKE IT EASY AND CHILLAX!!!


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!!     

Tested early!! im 10 days post Embryo x2 transfered  got a BFP!!! Just had to test had a feeling that I was felt different!!!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## symanthaw

Hey sweet,
                Congratulations to you and dh   i hope everything goes well for you and you have a gorgeous wee baby ( or 2 )

Love Sym xxxxx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Sym!!  

Thanks!! still cant believe it!! good luck for tommorrow!! and take it easy during the 2WW!!


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Sym luck chickie 

Sweet congrats missi!!!!


----------



## SWEET73

Hi CrabbyAggy!!! 

Thanks!!   

GOODLUCK WITH YOUR TREATMENT!! FINGERS CROSSED YOUR YOU!!!


----------



## oliver222

Hugh Congrats Sweet  

And Good Luck Sym


----------



## symanthaw

sooooo girlys its official had the et & on 2ww testing on the 1st August      soooo hope it works. Any tips??


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Sym!!! 

Take it easy and relax!!! no caffeine!! I didnt have baths only showers for the first week, still take al your vits and watch what your eating no homemade mayo anything  made with raw eggs!! 

FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!!     

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Sweet,
                  Thanks for the advice xxx did u lie down for a few days or did u just get on with it? xxx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Sym!!  

I was off on A/L so just relaxed around the house and chilled I felt cramps days 5 & 6 post ET but everyone is different so dont worry as stress isnt good!!


----------



## nessiebro

sweet congrats chickie !!!!!!! you and dh must be soooooooooooooooooooo happy, heres to a  healthy 9months for you and bub  

sym....whoo hoo ur PUPO !!!! just do wot feels right over the next 2 weeks hun, if u need to think "should i be doing this" then the answer is NO - U shouldnt be doing it.Thats what i done anyway but like sweet says, everyone is different. Whatever you do ....dont use a hot water bottle on your tummy and try and refrain from HPT, you just torture yourself.Have your 5 brazil nuts and stay well away from pineapple. Apart from that just enjoy bein PUPO !!!!!  i have everything crossed for you sym  

catbob after D/R my AF is always a shorter and lighter one, sorry TMI coming up i tend to get a bit more brown spotting than normal but thats it so i wouldnt be worrying about the flood gates opening  

flygirlhope you enjoyed your night away and your pampering  

dragon how you goin? r u gonna test before wed?     

craggy hows ma wee "twinnie" doin? 

hi to everyone else 
x


----------



## catbob

Sweet - Congratulations that is great news - when do you go back to GRI for final confirmation?  

Nessiebro - thanks for the A/F chat.  Why should  Sym have brazil nuts?  What is HTP?

Sym - Was your ET quite a quick process? I hear the important thing is to relax and try and not stress - easier said than done I suppose!!!!  

Catbob x


----------



## SWEET73

Thanks Everyone for the congrats!! 

I go back on thursday for a blood test to confirm BFP! 

I tested day 8 i know i said i never but I had to!! lol! it was a BFN then tested day 10 & 11 BFP!!! Everyone is different so dont stress if you test early and get a BFN everybodies body is different!! 

If you do eat Brazil nuts keep them in the fridge after you open them keeps them fresh!! 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!! FINGERS CROSSED YOU ALL GET A BFP!!!   

XXX


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!! 

Have a look at angelbumps fertility protocol it is at the complementary health bit I took all the vits angelbumps recommended it is good to read!!


----------



## nessiebro

catbob a hpt is a home pregnancy test. brazil nuts help to thicken the lining of your womb, i have 5 a day from when i start stimmin. pineapple makes your womb contract so i avoid that at all costs


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Evening Ladies

Here is me popping on for my wee weekly check but there is a lot happening on here eh?   

Sweets - MASSIVE congrats to you - that it fab news, its funny how you just know something is different!!!!  Here is to a healthy 9 months.  

For everyone else going through treatment, about to start treatment or you lucky PUPO gals - thoughts with you all and fingers crossed for each and every one of you.  

This has been one lucky wee thread of late - keep it coming I say xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

hi all no i wont be testing early as there is so many who do and get a bfn then on otd get a bfp and that it just too stressful and i have to keep my stress levels down so im just going to relax till Wednesday then it is a hpt then off to the clinic for 10.25 for a blood test. most of my symptoms have pretty much gone now tho my boobs still hurt and i pee a lot and i have on off nausea all day but that is it


----------



## nessiebro

good for you dragon for not testing early     for ur bfp on wed ....lets hope this positive thread carries on for the rest of us!!
x


----------



## allymcbeal

Great news sweet, good luck sym x

Definitely a lucky wee thread xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Sweet - u still on cloud 9 chick? 

Hi ally - how u doin chick? 

Sym - pupo excellent chill out during 2ww 

Nessie - twinnie i like!!   good luck for today

Catbob- it's hard gettin used to all the wee sayins eh? Just ask if u need anythin it's a hive of info in here 

Nala- ur so right about this being a fairly lucky thread, long may it continue!! 

Dragon- tomorrow!!!!!! Can't wait fir ur bfp chick


----------



## SWEET73

Morning Girls!!  

Tested again had to double check!! lol!! still a BFP!!  using clear blue digital on special the now at tesco's, first time I tested on day 8 post ET I got a BFN tested again on day 10 post ET BFP! it said 1-2 weeks (3-4) weeks pregnant on day 12 post ET this time it says pregnant 2-3 (4-5) weeks pregnant!! dont know if it is because I had 2 embryo's put back the amount of hCG increases??  Also I only have 3 perssaries left one for tonight the 2 for tomorrow I use then at 6am then 6pm apt on Thursday is at 9am do you think this will matter if I dont use a pessary at 6am thursday

HOPE YOU ALL ARE ENJOY THIS SUNSHINE!! SENDING STICKY VIBES TO ALL WHO HAS JUST HAD ET!!     

HOPE YOU ALL GET THE BFP!! IT IS A LONG 2 WEEKS!!!


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi girls, need some advise - Nessie, you will be sick listening to this  
  
yesterday, DH and I got up to do the jag, which was the 2nd does out of the pen (My dose is 225 and the pen is 450 in total, so that is lasts for 2 jags)

So anyway, he did it no prob, and I looked, and the pen still looked pretty much half full? 
so I said your a numpty and told him to re-inject me, which he did.  Then a wee while later I was panic-iong thinking, hmmmm, thats not right, maybe I shouldnt have done that?? 
So last night my stomach was jumping all over the place, really crampy feeling etc 
I mean I am getting my 450 over the 2 days which is correct, just either the Sunday jag or the jag 1st time on Monday wasnt right - and I check him doing it, and it all looked good to go? so I dont understand why?
So I called the hosp this morning to get some clarification, and the nurse said, if the plunger is pulled right back, and the pen is set at 225 then you have the right dose, dont put any more in - well too late obv! She said if i bleed or anythin to let them know, and just wait till my scan on Fri? 

I mean wits that about, Fri does she not know I am a total panic knickers!! has anyone else have had this happen to them, please pm me, and tell me its ok, cause i am going out ma mind.  DH is a bit paniced too, i can tell, but hes being all cool about it. 

Ok bit rant and moan over, Hope you are all ok. 

Sharon


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Sharon! 

Im sure you will be fine try not to stress i know its easier said than done but stress isnt good for you!! they pens are fiddley at first I did have some left in my pens when I took the 225 dose dont know why?? as it was defo set at 225


----------



## catbob

Hi Sharon,

Wish I could put your mind at rest but as I am not at that stage I don't know he answer.

I am sure everything will be fine - keep those stress levels done

x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Sweet:  Congratulations.  That is fantastic news.       

Sym:  Great news.  Hope that the next 2 weeks passes quickly for you!       

Dragonlady:  Wishing you luck for Wed.     

Afm, I am going on holiday soon and then hope to get started on my FET.  Another whole bunch of drugs though which is not too appealing!

xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girlys, 

Dragon i have everything crossed for you today mrs i hope u get the result u long for      


Right ladies advice time lol!!!!!!

I had 2 grade A 10/10 8cell embryos put back told this was best quality i could have hoped for and given pessaries ( YUK BTW) but ive also been given blood thining injections due to me having 3 mc the problem is the jabs are leaving really large red blood spots on my tummy ive to do these once daily untill the blood test and if i am pregnant untill week12  has anyone else been asked 2 use these and had same prob my belly is soooooo big i actually look pregnant and im worried the jags will really damage skin and thin it making it prone to streatchin?? om i over reacting?

Hope everyone is doing well xxxxx


----------



## allymcbeal

hi sym

I've not had personal experience of giving myself these but regularly give them to patients as a nurse (is it clexane or fragmin, little pre filled syringes.? These frequently cause red or bruised areas on people and won't do any long term damage or anything just unsightly and painful at the time. These injections should be given below the belly button and make sure you are pinching the skin to inject into. Hope this helps. It's worth getting sites looked at by the doc just to make sure there not infected cause they're red  - very very rare and unlikely in your case but just to put your mind at rest. Hope this helps 

Alison


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Alison,
                  its .4ml clexane im on. It is not sore or inflamed jus a big red dot where jabs went in was just worried incase this was unusual or would cause damage lol im happy with your answer on tht 1. Im off 2 Bulgaria on 8th August so im thinking i best buy costumes rather than show my polka dotted belly haha 

Cheers chick feel better now xxxx


----------



## allymcbeal

Hey, they will settle down don't worry.  Polka dots are in this season   have a great holiday,8th Aug is our consents appt, finally get on with it xx


----------



## wanabmum

Sym, I've had clexaine 3 times and was black and blue pink every colour! It all fades when you come off these drugs and leaves no permant marks.x


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Dragon I hope you are ok today, and i have everything crossed for you 

sym, i wish i was going away someplace nice, and allys right, polkadots r right on trend 

ally, how you chick?

Hi wannabe, hows you too??

sugar - the drugs are not nice, but worth it in the end chick 

Catbob and Sweet - thanks for your response on this, i think i am just being a total panic knickers, but thanks. hope your both well 

hiya to anyone i missed


----------



## dragonlady1380

well ladies it is a BFP for me we r so happy hard to believe but the nurse said i had a blood result of 23 not sure 23 of what but its all good  got a scan in 4 weeks


----------



## wanabmum

Congratulations Dragon! 23 Is the level of Hcg in your blood ,above 4 is preggers   It should double every 48 hours if all is well.x


----------



## allymcbeal

Wow, congratulations dragon, fantastic news.

This is such a lucky wee thread  

Crabby are you ok? I'm sure it will be fine, its nearly fri for them to put your mind at rest. Easier said than done but try and chill.......from the lady who is a total panic queen!!!!


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Dragon I am sooooo pleased for you 

Lucky thread indeed 

Ally, thanks chick, I am cool, just a total worrier. I cant do anything else other than wait till fri! 
My mum is gona come with me so thats good 

hope all this luck continues on this wee thread and we all get


----------



## csgd1

Hi ladies,

Not been on in awhile, sadlyit hasn't worked out for us this time- baby stopped developing which we found out at scan.

I'm not having any more treatment forquite a while. Can't face it.

Congrats to you dragon, hope you have a smooth sailing 9 months! X

Love and best wishes to you all,

Claire x


----------



## oliver222

Claire I am so sorry to hear your news. It really is devasting   . Take care of yourself and partner and good luck with next stage of your journey when you are ready to try again. After my loss at 16 weeks I thought my heart would break but it does get better with time.


----------



## oliver222

Dragon huge congrats on your BFP


----------



## dragonlady1380

thanx all dont know why today is any diff but i have some cramps today not had any for a while i just hope thats all it is and not af trying to start


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Claire    

Dragon -am sure it's fine chick


----------



## Flygirl77

Congratulations dragonlady on your bfp   delighted for you. Dont worry about pains and cramps you will get loads of those its just everything growing and stretching inside

csgd so sorry to hear your news   to you and dp

Sym hows it going? hope injections arent too sore honey  

Sharon hope you have calmed down lol good luck for friday honey

Hope everyone else is doing well

afm- had a lovely nite away with dp fab food (gutted couldnt drink the champagne but had a cheeky sip lol) lovely location but it just never stopped raining!! Just spent a fortune on maternity clothes and so disappointed that they all look so frumpy and boring.
I have just swelled over weekend and nothing i have fits. Clothes i wore last week are too tight lol

 for the lucky thread
luv c xx


----------



## oliver222

Bit of advise please from ladies who have just went through process. Me and hubby want to book weekend away, thinking of September weekend 23rd Sept but not sure what will be happening with icsi. Have my appt on 15th Aug to discuss protocol (last appt was hiv tests / consents etc) On day of appt will be day 11 or 12 of cycle and next period will be due 29th Aug. I know depends of appt availibility etc but just wondered if anyone would know what would be getting done so I know wether could go ahead and book. As we feel we need a little time away.


----------



## allymcbeal

Csgd sorry for your loss, take care of each other.

Oliver we were wondering the same thing, having an argument re going away a wee week mid Aug, we get our protocol 8th Aug, period probably not due till 1sept.........in a total dilemma cos it'd be lovely to have time out to get head straight before the madness begins.......


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls,

Well we are finally on our way to our treatment after waiting and slowwww weight loss. I used to come on this alot when i first found about the treatment but sadly fell away from it.  We have had our first appointment for bloods etc on the 9th of july 2011 and we were given loads of consent forms to fill in and bring back to our second appointment on the 18th august. We have a second one on the 18th of august and was wondering if someone who has attended the GRI to tell me what they do at your second appointment - which is with the medics or is it with the nurses again? When do you get your results of bloods and swabs etc?


Love Dee x


----------



## wanabmum

Dionne what time were you at Gri on the 9th? Just wondered if you were in the waiting room with us?
I'm in the same boat appointment 11th Aug period due 12/13th asked nurse and she said you will only find out when you call to book in but as ours was so close they maybe able to tell us on the 11th if there is space! Just going to wait and get a late deal.
Feel bad tonight - i have fallen off the wagon was fed up never feeling full so i have eaten everything in sight and now feel really sick! I could kick myself for being so stupid


----------



## Guest

Our app time was 2pm there was 2 couples chatting away when we were in. We got a pack away with us for consent forms did u? Nurse didnt explain anything about periods or anything i finished my periods on the 7th im due them again on the 29th of july. I am the same i had a bad day uesterday eating junk food!! I need to get out my walking my car is off road so doing a wonder of good lol


----------



## catbob

Claire really sorry to hear your news - I hope the pain eases soon x

oliver222 - at the appoinment where you take back your consent forms, the nurse explained what would happen in relation to our ICSI treatment - I am on protocol 7. She explain that when my next period arrived to phone up and get an appt for prostap injection - day 21 of cycle. This is the stage I am at just now. 

Dragonlady - congratulation you must be over the moon


----------



## symanthaw

Claire - Im so sorry to hear of your sad loss   loosing a child myself i know the gut wrenching feeling of it all and all the sorrys and kind words will never make the pain better at the moment but it does get better in time chick if u need to talk pm me xxxxx

Dragon - Massive congratz to you missus soooooooo happy for you 

day 3 post et and im feeling fine took my stepdaughter and friends wee girl to park today was good just to get out the house for a while and the wee 1 was helping me with the jabs again   she likes the idea of stabbing me now lol but its nice to get her involved in the process.

Hope everyone is well.
Sym xxx


----------



## wanabmum

Dionne think we were in the lift together! I was wearing an orange top the girl i was talking to is an ff - berylcat and the girl that came in to get her husband was oliver222 small world   .
I'm all confussed about this prostap injection does everybody get it? Why did i just not ask when i was there    Nurse said they may just give me it on day of period but i've never had it on my other cycles! and if its going to hold things up i don't want it either just give me drugs and send me away and i'll be happy! I hate waiting sends me   . Think i've got to face facts that it will be september before i start and maybe the nurse was just telling me what i wanted to hear.x


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!!


pregnancy confirmed by hospital!! my level was 464!!!  

OVER THE MOON!!!!

good luck everyone!!

xxx


----------



## wanabmum

Congratulations! Sounds like twins


----------



## symanthaw

Congrats chick lets hope it is twins xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Sweet excelkent news!!!! Congrats. 

Wish me luck for tomorrow folli scan


----------



## catbob

Sweet - congratulations xx

finally my Af has arrived. Next week is my new start appointment for bloods, scan and hopefully start injections.

Has anyone had acupuncture during their tx? 

Crabby - hope scan goes well tomorrow x

Sym - glad you feeling ok x
Catbob x


----------



## Guest

Yeah it probably was us . Really small world wannabe mum. Well we have our app in august i think this is to discuss protocols. I am so nervous as i dont have a regular cycle one month it was 29 days then next its like 35!! 


Good luck Crabby  hope things go good


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Girls!!!  

Thanks for the congrats!!   never thought in a million years that it would work first time!! so glad it has!! hope it works out for all of you as we all know how it feels from wanting a baby to going through the ivf process it is defo tough but hey it is worth it!!! make sure you check out angel bumps fertlity protocol as I found her info brill I took all of her vits she recommended!! im sure this helped me!! 

Crabby good luck im sure it will go fine chick!!    

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ELSE!!


----------



## LouB

Hi everyone

do you mind if i join in?  I've been snooping for a while but wanted to join in as this thread seems so lucky!

Congratulations to all the BFP's - hope you have a happy 9 months 

I'm on my first IVF after several failed IUI's.  I'm ok with all of the injections but not so sure about the ec and et - sure it will all be ok!

I had my prostap injection last week and am back on 4th Aug to start injections.  Trying to keep a PMA but am a bit cautious after so many BFN's with IUI.

anyway, hope everyone is well and thanks for sharing all your good news - makes the whole process exciting!

Lou x


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi Lou 
Jump aboard!! If need any questions just let me know


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Lou,
            Your more than welcome to join in hopefully we all get BFP's xx


----------



## catbob

Sweet - where would I find angel bumps fertility protocol? X


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Catbob 

Go to home then scroll down to complementary health and click that scroll down on that page and you will see angelbumps fertilty protocol or you could go to my profile and see what I have comented on or google angelbumps fertilty protocol 

hope this helps 

x


----------



## Guest

Hi girls I'm wondering qhat is the prostap injection I have a consultaction about protocols on aug do u get this injection this is my first cycle of ivf where do I find all this information they didn't give me anything at the hospital  I feel as if I'm losing out please help


----------



## Flygirl77

hey
prostap is the injection that down regulates you ie puts your body into menopause. you get a bleed about 7 days after you get and then about 2/3 weeks after this you start your stimming drugs. It makes the lining of your womb nice and thin

hope that helps honey my signature lists when i had what drug and dates etc so it should help make it a little more clear
good luck luv c xx


----------



## Guest

Oh right I see, so do you get this at the protocol appointment or get recalled for that? Seems as tho its a long way away . I always see the girls with these blue bag pack things what is this that's in them?


----------



## Guest

Can I ask how many protocols there are and what are they called aswell please


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Dionne,
                  There are loads of protocols and they have no particular name just a number i was on number 4 and its generally diffirent for each person you chat to.... The big blue bag is for when you start your daily injections you get needles,swabs, cotton balls, needle bin etc and also a couple of leaflets. have you recieved your purple treatment card yet


----------



## dragonlady1380

im driving my self nuts, i tested again today using a different test than i did at first this one was a cheaper one and the line was not there. my nausea has settled down. i havnt had any bleeding and only had a few mild cramps. i really want to go back to clinic and get bloods done again to check hcg is doubling this waiting for 4 weeks is going to kill me


----------



## Flygirl77

hey girls

dionne i was protocol 7 i think its to do with your amh which one youre on

dragonlady step away from the pee sticks!!!!!!! you will only make yourself worry. im sure hcg concentration varies dependent on time of day and how much liquid youve had to drink. you can call your gp and request bloods to be taken if youre worried but they will take longer to come back than at gri
the fact youve had no bleeding and only mild cramps (which are probably your insides stretching) is all good signs. Relax honey

sym how you feeling??

luv c xx


----------



## Guest

No not received my purple treatment card I go back 18th of august to hand forms in and get test results so I probably find out then?!? I totally nervous lol I think I am pmt because I cry at everything n sooo swollen haha


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi Ladies 

Its Friday - and so far so good. 

Had scan this morning, and looks like am good to go!!!!
I have a 19, 18, 2x17, 16, 2x15, 14 & 11 and some small plus' - there were other numbers but I forget now! 

They took blood so I have to wait till this afternoon to get results of that before I go any further!! but if thats all good, am in for EC on Monday!!! 

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will check in again this afternoon.  Sorry for lack of personals 
SHaron


----------



## Flygirl77

fantastic sharon   thats great news

fingers crossed for your phonecall this afternoon xx


----------



## Guest

That's fantastic sharon! What does all the numbers mean lol? Omg I am such a dumb ass I need to do research honestly


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Sharon - Thats great news lots of folies for you fingers crossed you'llbe in on monday    

Flygirl - Im ok at the min chick but feel as if i should be feeling stuff and im not   this is day 5 post et and all ive had is wind thts thankfully gone so getting wee bitty worried. How are u n bump keeping mrs

Dionne - You should get your purple treatment card next time your there. The numbers sharon was talking about are the size of the folicles in ovaries  xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thank you. You guys must be demented with me haha.


----------



## symanthaw

Dionne - dont be daft this is my 1st ivf too  and if it wasn't for asking questions i wouldnt have a clue what half the stuff was or meant were all in this together chick dont sit in the dark honestly just ask one of us will know the answer xxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks girlies for ur support muchly appreciated .


----------



## dragonlady1380

ok so now i feel stupid i checked the test again and there was the clear pink line nice and bright i hadnt left it long enough lol i feel  a lot more relaxed now and i guess the symptoms will come back as i get further along. not that im complaining about not feeling sick lol


----------



## CrabbyAggy

dragonlady - thats good chick!!


----------



## Guest

Congrats dragonlady  was this ur first attempt? Is anybody having icsi or is it just normal ivf?


----------



## dragonlady1380

yes this was our first attempt at icsi i still cant believed it worked first time


----------



## Guest

Awww that's really good  its giving me hope . How did u find the experience dragonfly? how long have u guys been on ur treatment?


----------



## dragonlady1380

i expected to have all the problems that everyone was on about getting with the drugs but i just got a dodgy tummy and lost weight which was good lol.  the injections were fine and the ec i expected to be awake with the sedation but it knocked me out lol i slept thru the whole thing and woke up feeling great after it no grogginess at all.  then the et was simple too just like having a smear.  the 2ww was not as horrific as i heard it wud be i didnt feel impatients and climbing the walls till a few days b4 otd and the symptoms i got for pregnancy due to the pessaries were not too bad besides the nausea which has gone today yeahy.  so all in all i found it ok thru out. now i just have to wait for the scan in 4 weeks now thats going to drag on lol


----------



## Guest

Awww that sounds fantastic love! I'm excited a wee bit now crabby was telling me after this appointment it flies in! So finger crossed. Do you think I might be pregnant for the christmas period? I get my protocol 18th aug


----------



## dragonlady1380

its hard to say but fingers crossed it works for u just make sure u rest and dont over do things.  i wasnt expecting it to work first time for us was hoping but didnt think it wud i still cant believe it.


----------



## Guest

No I will defo be resting hubby has already ordered me to haha he said I will be a lazy wifey haha


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi dionne

Welcome, I'm glad you're asking all these questions cos it's all new to me and I'm slightly bamboozled. I have my consents appt 8th Aug so we may well be starting around the same time x

Fly lol at step away from the pee sticks comment, love it. You seem so chilled, need to send some calm to me when the time comes I'll be crazy mental x


----------



## Guest

Hey ally, yeah we must be! U can let me know what they do etc! At present I don't think I will have a hubby for sperm!! Why do they annoy the life out u to the extent u cry when u have pmt!! Lol dinner n a bath for me n early bed lol


----------



## catbob

Dione - I am on protocol 7 and this is my first ICSI treatment.

I was told all about the stages of treatment when I took my consent forms backthe timing of your prostap will depend on your menstrual cycle. This thread is great for finding out inf. I am new to this too!! X

Ally - thanks for directions x
Sharon - fingers crossed fro ET on Monday x


----------



## Guest

That's good. I just finish my cycle when I go think I will be 18 days into it. Is it 21 day u get the prostap?


----------



## nessiebro

claire im really sorry for your news   to you and dh x

loub hi  im sure you will be fine for your ec and et so dont worry : like all the other girlies have said, any questions- just ask away one of us will have the answer

sweets levels sound good chick....this could be the start of the twinnies on our thread !! 

dionne there is a list of all the abbrevations http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0 (hopefully ive attached that correctly, let me know if i havent )

dragonlady so pleased your nice pink line showed up!!!!!! 

sym hope you are relaxin and enjoyed the park with your stepdaughter

afm im getting my ec on mon morn.not very positive this time, i didnt have many follies on my scan on thur, which im not used too as i normally get heaps of follies so the new drugs are obviously not stimmin me the same way as the old one did  the clininc were happy with what they saw tho, they said its quanlity not quantity but ive not got much PMA at the min, i so want it to be over so ill at least know one way or the other. sorry for the negatives, this is such a positive thread too 

hope everyone has a lovely weekend....  the sun stays out !
michelle x


----------



## catbob

ally - sorry I meant Sweet- thanks for fertility protocol directions x

dragonfly - great news you just need to sit tight until scan day to see your Buba x


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Ec def Monday girls!!! 
Nessi me n u chick


----------



## Flygirl77

crabby and michelle good luck for monday so exciting for you both
hope you both get good quality eggs 
luv c xx


----------



## nessiebro

its so weird craggy ......us both goin in for ec on the same day...an hour apart.....we can catch up whilst lying in our beds in the recovery room !!!!!


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girls, 
              need some advice...... day 5 post et been feeling really unwell 2day was out for lunch with my friend and feeling sicky and like im going to faint dont know if anyone else has experienced this not had cramps or anything so worried??

Sym xx


----------



## wanabmum

Just wondered if any of you were on ********? Good to no what everybody looks like! P.s No ivf chat on there.   Meet you's back here for that.x


----------



## dragonlady1380

catbob said:


> ally - sorry I meant Sweet- thanks for fertility protocol directions x
> 
> dragonfly - great news you just need to sit tight until scan day to see your Buba x


wow when u say it like that it seems real lol the only thing that is making it seem real right now is the stretching cramps im getting its such an odd feeling hard to describe. ive decided to make a scrap book of all the icsi stuff i have like the protocol sheet and the appointment cards and the info leaflets from the drugs and even the wrist band from my ec. i have some great baby dragon print outs i can use to decorate it and then i can bind it together like a book with my binding machine lol a nice new project for me to pass the time till scan


----------



## Flygirl77

Wanabamum I'm on ** you can add me christina phee same for rest of the girls


----------



## dragonlady1380

hi sym i got that too its ur blood sugar dropping try carrying boiled sweets with u and when u feel faint sucking on one or two while u sit down. or a drink with sugar in it like those energy drinks. thats what i got told. if it gets worse call ur clinic and ask their advice.

wannabemum im on face book hun if u want to add me not sure if u want my info on here or a pm


----------



## wanabmum

Project idea for after scan Knitting


----------



## wanabmum

Dragon can't remeber your second name pm- me it 
Flygirl i have sent you a request.x


----------



## nessiebro

wannabmum u can add me on ** chick if you want....michelle gillespie x same for all the girlies


----------



## wanabmum

have sent you a request.


----------



## dragonlady1380

ill just stick it on here and the other ladies can add me too http://www.********.com/profile.php?id=1148558190 dawn goddard

ive already started knitting and almost finished my first cardigan i thought i cud learn just in case and looks like its a good idea ive started now


----------



## oliver222

dionne_scott123 said:


> No not received my purple treatment card I go back 18th of august to hand forms in and get test results so I probably find out then?!? I totally nervous lol I think I am pmt because I cry at everything n sooo swollen haha


I am back on 15th Aug, so good a few of us will be at the same stage.


----------



## Guest

I started doing that keeping all of my icsi stuff I have gathered in a wee memory box thing . It means u can remember ur journay to get ur wee miracle


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Wannabe wsts ur name n I'll add u


----------



## symanthaw

Thanks Dragon hopefully that will help 

Im on ******** just add http://www.********.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=1037242997 
xxx


----------



## wanabmum

i'VE ADDED YOU BOTH.X


----------



## dragonlady1380

sorry if tmi but just went to pee and noticed a bit of dark spotting the clinic isnt open till monday now they r there tomorrow but no one in reception so i will try to call but dont know what to do


----------



## wanabmum

Don't panic! If you can't contact anybody i would just turn up.x


----------



## Flygirl77

dragon dont panic!! have you drank enough today? could be you are a little dehydrated so darker pee??


----------



## dragonlady1380

its not pee its blood hun and i cant just turn up its in glasgow and i use patient transport which doesnt run on weekends so earliest i cud get there is tuesday so i can book transport on monday


----------



## wanabmum

A&E then !! GET THEM TO CHECK YOUR HCG!


----------



## symanthaw

Dragon - if you call the clinic it will give you the number for the on call doctor for the clinic give them a bell and just explain your situation xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

ill do that in the morning and give it a chance to settle down as im thinking it cud be implantation bleeding working out of my system. my hcg was only 23 when they done the blood so a late inplanter.  and the spotting is just a tiny tiny amount a sort of stain on knickers (sorry tmi)


----------



## nessiebro

yeh sym is right, ive foned the clininc out of hours before and spoke to the on -call gyni, he was very helpful and it might put your mind at ease x


----------



## SWEET73

Morning Everyone!! 

Oh what a lovely day it is!! the sun is out!! yeesss!!  

Good luck crabby and michelle for monday you will both be fine!!  
Dawn how you feeling today?? 
Flygirl77 how are you n the bump doing?
Catbob did you find that info any good? 
symanthaw how are you feeling??

ENJOY THE SUNSHINE GIRLS! IM OFF TO GET READY TO HIT THE SHOPS THEN SIT IN THE SUN!! TO GET SOME VITAMIN D!!


----------



## Guest

Me n hubby have ******** its scott geddes, I don't bother having one my friends r on his anyways lol


----------



## dragonlady1380

got more spotting this morning slightly more that last night so i called clinic and im to rest over the weekend and go in on tuesday to have bloods done to check hcg level. i have some slight cramps and a bit worried that this cud be the end but trying to stay positive


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Dawn,
                  Chill out with your feet up huni     hopefully its just a wee bit of settlement and everything will be safe and sound  .

Hope everyone is ok 2day and enjoying the weekend My dh is off to Ibrox for the game so me and wee 1 are going to have a girly day in the sun man free zone


----------



## dragonlady1380

the bleeding is heavier now  and i got some cramping and i think there is even a few tiny clots so i think it cud be over. will find out on tuesday


----------



## oliver222

Dawn,
Hope everything turns out okay for you. When I had my early m/c and I was spotting and googled like mad and found 1000's of stories of women who spotted and bled throughout pregnancy and everything was fine. Fingers crossed you are one of them.


----------



## Guest

Keep ur chin up dragonfly things will be ok, it will be just ur wee baba snuggling in like implantation bleeding xxx


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi ladies

Dragon, hope you're ok chic, take good care. Take it easy x

I'm on ******** if anyone wants to add me, don't know how to do the fancy link thing but it's Alison Duncanson x


----------



## wanabmum

Dionne and Ally i have added you on f/b


----------



## Guest

No problems elaine  added. How are u keeping dragon? My wee thoughts with u x


----------



## dragonlady1380

well the cramps have stopped and the bleeding is red and watery but not heavier sorry if tim but not even enough to fill one pad all day.

im really hoping it is either late implanter, break tru bleeding or cos we had two eggs put bak then it cud be one has stuck and the other hasnt. roll on tuesday


----------



## Flygirl77

dragonlady
its so worrying honey but stay calm....i know this sounds weird but hope you are only losing 1 little bean and other is snuggled up.
when i had a mc i never once filled a pad only ever bleed when i went to loo and i still tested positive for a week after i had stopped bleeding! it was only a scan a 2 wkks after i started bleeding that confirmed i had lost the pregnancy
Hope all goes well on tuesday its a terrible wait
sending  
luv c xx


----------



## Guest

Keep ur chin up dragon wait til tuesday see what they say the more u worry urself the more worse u will make it . Is it 2 eggs they always put back in icsi or just one?  sittin at train station going into work on a nice day like this  some daft bint is snoking giving my the boke!


----------



## catbob

Just lost my post!!!!! I was sitting in the garden on my phone doing it and some how lost it - thats what I get for trying to do two things at once - get some colour and use the internet.  Ah well.

Dragonlady - I have crossed everything I possible can for you and hope you get the news you are looking for on Tuesday.  I know it is a long wait but just as everyone else has said - try and take it easy, rest and keep your stress levels down.  I hope your DH/DB is doing okay too x

Nessie/Craggy - hope all goes well tomorrow x

Sweet - fertility protocol stuff is good but lots of info - did you take all the stuff that Angelbumps recommended - you must have rattled when you walked?!  Nessie already told me about Brazil nuts and I am taking folic acid but nothing else.  I hope to start daily injections on Wednesday - do you think it is too late to start taking the other stuff?

Hey to everyone else xx


----------



## wanabmum

Hi ladies ! Good luck tomorrow girls for egg collection    and then the fun really starts    
So when are we all meeting up? How about Sunday the 14th which is 3 weeks today?x


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Catbob! 

I didnt start taking them until I was nearly due my prostap injection I got my vits from both holland and barrett and boots good luck xxxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

well ladies i ended up in A&E this afternoon and they examined me and done a urine test which came out negative looks like it is all over.

they did test a afternoon pee and i had just gone to the loo less than an hour b4 hand so i got a new test to do in the morning just incase, and im to go to my clinic on tuesday as planned and see what they say. so basically all they did was have me pee in a tub and thats it. the bleeding has started to lighten off now and the pain is gone for now so not sure what to make of it.


----------



## wanabmum

Just have to hope for the best dragon but i do think Gri should have had you back up to check your levels are rising . Think that is pretty unfair on you as really it was 50/50 with levels lower than expected! I would ask why they didn't arrange for a follow up appointment? 
As i said my Bfp hcg! were low and they phoned that day to arrange more blood tests, as bad as you feel right now think of the positive you got a BFP !!!!! First time !!!!!! you no your body can do it so if it all goes pear shaped get back on the horse its just a matter of time and perseverance.x


----------



## Guest

Hey sorry to hear that dragon  but wait and see what they say at the clinic on tuesday. The good point is you done it on your first attempt  you have given me hope and the rest of the girls . Put your feet up n let the hubby run after you xxxx


----------



## allymcbeal

Hey dragon thinking of you and your other half x take good care xx


----------



## oliver222

Sorry Dragon. Hoping for good news for you on Tuesday.


----------



## Guest

Hey girls I was just wondering if any of you have blackberry messenger? If you do you can add me on 220D9B68.


----------



## symanthaw

Morning Ladies,

Dragon - im so sorry to hear that im keeping everything crossed that things will be ok 2morro at the clinic     

Girls in for Ec today good luck thinking about you both    

Dionne my bb is broke at min   pin you soon as fixed xxx

Well thats me on week 2 of the 2ww hopefully i will make it 2 monday without testing but if im honest i dont feel any diff my boobs hurt like hell but that could be anything other than that no symtoms so not holding out much hope  

Well happy Monday  if there is such a thingxxxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

there is still hope i tested today and the pink line was there i knew it was wrong for the hospital to test the way they did. so roll on blood test tomorrow. im still bleeding so thats a bit of a worry but there is still hope.


----------



## Guest

Morning girlies,

Good luck to those doing er today!! Hopefully get loads of follies. 

No problems symatha . Off to work to do yet another long stressful shift where I don't finish til half ten n won't get home to 12!! 

Girls need advice how do you guys deal with pmt I've tried my usual but nothin is helping find I'm constantly crying boobs ache n total worn out! Chocolate aint helping not for my hips neways haha. P.s how do u shift water retention too


----------



## LouB

Hey everyone

what a beautiful day, pity i'm suck in an office though!

Dragon - i've got everything crossed for you, hope all goes well tomorrow x

Symanthaw - hope you're taking it easy on the last instalment of the 2WW.  

hope treatment and waiting for treatment is going well for everyone else.

I just dragged my DH out at lunchtime to Holland and Barrett for all the vitamins listed on the Angelbumps fertility protocol.  got most of them but the shop was too busy to spend too much time looking so i'll have to go back later for the rest.  has anyone else tried all of these and did you miss any out?  I'm due back at the GRI on 4th Aug to start injections (all being well) but hope to start all the vitamins etc today - hope it's not too late.

Lou xx


----------



## catbob

Dragon - all these mixed results must be taking their toil. Not much longer to wait so hang in there- sending lots of prayers and hugs xx

Lou B - I am just a week ahead of you on treatment. I looked as this protocol too. I have been taking the folic acid until now only. Started on zinc today and getting the rest this week - there is loads but don't want to miss anything just in case. Did you spend a fortune? I hopefully start injections on Wednesday.

Hope EC's went well today - more prayers coming your direction xx

Sym - home stretch fast approaching - keep occupied this week to take your mind of it


----------



## CrabbyAggy

hi 
dragon - i hope you are good chick, i have everything crossed for you chick 
hello everyone else, sorry for lack of personals - am still really sleepy 
got 8 eggs at ec this morning so ive to call tomorrow and check how many have fertalised 
oh and i met nessie - which was good to meet someone from ff
catch up later 
sharon


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Girls

Dragon -  thats gr8 your still getting a line i pray 2 god that you get your possitive result 2morro xxxx

Craggy - 8 eggs thats fab chick xxx

Catbob/Lou - ive bought a twin pack of clear blue 2day desperate to test but dont know when i can do so lol

anyone who did test when did you i dont want to test too early!!!! ahhhh


----------



## nessiebro

dragon thinkin about you, pray you get the result you want 2moro

just popping on to say i got 6 eggs on ec today,same as craggy, just gotta wait to see how many get jiggy 2nite. still tired and a wee bit tender so no personals, sorry.
good to meet you sharon  
hi to everyone else
michelle x


----------



## Guest

Hey Girls,

Congrats on getting so many eggs collected how was egg collection? Is it sore or that? My appointment isnt coming quick enough. I've still to discuss what protocols i have to do so im miles behind you guys   . Hopefully soon tho i will catch up lol.

How are you feeling now sharon?

Symanth - Wait and be patient woman lol im sure i will be itching at the bit to find out, better rest and put your feet up so wee one can stay put n nestle in snug x

Hi to the rest of girls got to go back to work no rest for the wicked lol


----------



## wanabmum

3 Day Transfer:

1dpt... Embryo is growing and developing – 06 11 saturday
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst – 07 11 sunday
3dpt... Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day – 08 11 monday
4dpt... Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining – 09 11 tuesday
5dpt... Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining – 10 11 wednesday
6dpt... Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining – 11 11 thursday
7dpt... Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & - 12 11
fetal cells
8dpt... Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood – 13 11

9dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops – 14 11
10dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops -15 11
11dpt... HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT – 16 11
12dpt – 17 11
13dpt – 18 11 – test day!!



Day 11 looks good for testing symanthaw


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is ok. Dragon - hope you are bearing up x sym - finger crossed for you x

Question time - my appt is 8th Aug, my period is due that day do you think I'll start then or have to wait till next period?  Timing impeccable as ever........phoned clinic but receptionist told me it doesn't work like that and I'd just have to wait...... Eh what does she think we've been doing for 2 and a half years...........x


----------



## wanabmum

I asked the same while i was there! mine is due the next day - nurse said they might just get me started there and then with prostap but depends on places! But i wouldn't get to excited - well thats what I'm telling myself! Would just be to simple and its the Nhs nothing is simple.Will be watching to see what happens with you , I'm back on the11th then on holiday from the Saturday in case they let me start


----------



## Flygirl77

hi girls hope everyone has been enjoying the sunshine

Dragon hope everything goes well today and your wee bean/s are hanging on in there

Sym dont do it honey wait til otd xx

ally dont get your hopes up about starting this cycle. Problem being the appointments will already be booked up. What they probably will do is get your dates and workout when your next cycle will be and provisionally book you in for that. You then call on 1st day of your cycle and confirm your booking and they get you started then. I was on day 9 of my cycle and had to wait til following cycle to start. In grand scheme of things its now only weeks rather than month/years to wait. Hope im wrong for you tho honey

nessie and crabby fantastic news on the ec   and   that they all got jiggy and you have good strong embies today. Do you think you will both be in for et together??  

big hugs to everyone else that ive forgotten baby brain is kicking in big style now lol
luv c xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

hi girls, 

only on for a mo 
only got 2 embies, am kinda guttied about it if am honest, went from 11 follies last fri, to 8 eggs collected down to 2.   
Then had a riot with DH as he doesnt wnat to put two back, in case we have twins. 
I think two is the number left with, and everything happens for a reason, so two it is?    

Ive to phone in the morning to see how they are, and am booked in for et tomorrow at 2.30pm all goin well


----------



## Guest

I think dh's get a wee bit scared when it comes to 2 kids lol but put ur foot down crabby n tell him lol. God I feel left out all u guys are et and er or even 2ww n I've not even started


----------



## allymcbeal

Thanks for the advice ladies...

Wishful thinking on my part I guess, my periods are totally erratic and mental due to pcos so. Can't really predict when next one will be after that(can only work it out from ovulation day).  

Good luck tomorrow Sharon and nessie, you only need one so don't be too disheartened. Positive thoughts xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi chickies,

sym....mind our conversation....DONT TEST !!!!!    wait till ur otd  

dragon hope you are ok hun

allymacbeal i agree with flygirl, i doubt you will get in on this period as the appointments will more than likely be all gone but ill say a wee   that there is a cancellation and you get in

dionne your time will be here shortly hun and then it will be all go for you girl !!!! 

craggy - my partner in crime       big      to ya 

afm well 5 of our 6 embies fertilized so we are happy about that. we still got 2 major hurdles to over come 1st though before we get et so this is where we really start saying our         that our wee embies are strong enuf this time.

im going sit in the sun and chill (or melt more like it ha ha ha)

michelle x


----------



## allymcbeal

Cheers Michelle, better to know now than have myself worked into a frenzy for starting then being gutted that I don't. Flygirls right what's a couple of weeks after all this waiting x hope all goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## wanabmum

Thinking about yoy Dragon    
Hope its good news.x


----------



## Guest

Hey yeah hopefully soon  good luck sharon n rest of girls  x


----------



## dragonlady1380

oh what a day first the patient transport was an hour late and then i had the bloods done and the nurse looked at the test i done and confirmed it is deffo a positive. then the patient transport took 2 hours to get me home grrrrrr. i got the phone call telling me that my hcg level is up to 43 now so i have to go back on thursday to find out whats going on with more blood tests. it cud be that i lost the baby and this is the hcg level going back down or something else the nurse wudnt commit to an answer. so on with another wait and not knowing.  

the bleeding has almost stopped and now a tiny bit of brown spotting when i wipe sorry tmi. and now the nausea is coming back im so confused


----------



## Guest

U poor wee thing dragon  they sure like u to wait don't they? Do u live far away is that why u need transport? Finger crossed for next couple of days if bleeding has stopped maybe a good sign x


----------



## dragonlady1380

it is about an hours drive to the hospital but i have other health issues and cant walk far without pain or help and as im off my meds for the pregnancy it is a bit harder


----------



## Guest

sorry to hear that drago. They shud come up with somethingto ease ur pain. Bad enough u have to wait! Patient transport r actually the worst thing ever the patients when I was on my placement used to go nuts about it 3 hours early 4 app's etc xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

today was so bad on patient transport first they showed up 20 mins after my appointment time i got there an hour and half late after going to two other hospitals first. then went to pick up at one of them and had to wait an hour for them to be ready so im sat out front of a childrens hospital watching all the babies and kids not knowing if i had lost my baby or not. then the woman got back on the van with her son who is about 10 and he is the most rude disrespectful boy i have met in a long time i felt like putting him over my knee and slapping his butt he was that bad. very cheeky to the driver too. then we went to get the third patient and off back home. glad i had my mp3 player or i wud of gone nuts


----------



## Guest

Ohh doesn't sound like fun, see some of the laugauge the kids r sayin I know wen I was younger my mum would have leathered me there n then! Dragon have u got blonde hair? I think I have seen u in w8 room when I was getting weighed etc x


----------



## dragonlady1380

no i have reddish brown hair that is wavy and is half way down my back.


----------



## Guest

Kool I will keep a eye out. If u guys see me say hi cause I'm bad with faces lol, I don't mean to be rude if I don't say hi! I need advice I am due my periods on fri n my boobs r soooo sore I have took paracetamol n ibuprofen n its not helping  ne tips?


----------



## nessiebro

r they only sore wen u take ur bra off?michelle x


----------



## Guest

Yeah I went to asda and bought the wee non wire surgery bra for bed that helped a wee bit but when I've got my normal bra on it hurts too. I've trie aqua ban for water retention n that's not helping either. Dee x


----------



## nessiebro

it might seems nuts but wen i was getting my et i said to the doc that my boobs ached soooooo much and she suggested wearing 2 bras at the same time to give them extra support.
anything is worth a shot eh
michellex


----------



## dragonlady1380

ive got an idea how to recognize each other at the clinic u know how u can get the pink ribbons for cancer and such well how about we all make one in orange or red or blue or green which ever suits that way we will see who is wearing one and know they r from here.


----------



## Guest

Thats a good idea dragon just any colour? Then we can all say hello to each other lol. People will end up thinking we're nuts haha. I will try giving it a got but nothing is taking the pain away i dont want to phone up the drs cause all i will get is its time of the month or are you pregnant! Read my friggin notes n it will tell u i cant get pregnant lol


----------



## CrabbyAggy

2 grade 7 embryos on board. 
Onto two week wait


----------



## allymcbeal

Wishing you the best of luck crabby, you managed to sway dh then re the two?

Dionne have you tried Epsom salts? You can get a tub from holland and barret for bout 8 quid, old fashioned remedy for various things but can get rid of water retention (my friend swears by them for pmt water retention sore boobs etc).  Just like bath salts add bout 1  to 2small cupfulls to bath and relax for 20 mins xx


----------



## oliver222

Good luck crabby have everything crossed for you.


----------



## catbob

Hi all 

Sym - I hope you have managed to leave the test kits alone.  Not long to go now - when is your Otd?

Dragon - Sending you   for tomorrow that your blood results give you a more definite answer tomorrow.  Glad the bleeding has stopped - maybe the nausea is a good thing!!!  you must feel a bit in limbo and your transport issues are not helping the situation.

Crabby - 2 back in - does your husband know!!!!!!  Thats brill - lots   that they bed in nicely.

Nessiebro - Any of your 2 major hurdles overcame yet?  Not too sure of your full situation so sending you lots of   that your embies are doing good.  

Ally  - As flygirl said - they will probably get your dates and workout your cycle - they might even be able to book your appointment in so that at least you know when you are going to be back.  Or they will get you to phone up on the first day of your next cycle .  I went for my appointment in June and thought they would start me straight away but they didn't due to appointments being booked up.
However I got booked in for July so not too long to wait.

Dionne - I hope the boob pain subsides with the epsom salts - as a last resort you could always but them off!!!

AFM - started daily injections today (is this stimms in FF land??) so on the move again.  I was really nervous this minoring and I have been quite snappy today at DH.  On Gonal F (300) - have any of you had any side effects or have any tips for along the way?  My head was bursting today but not sure if that was due to it being so hot or the injection!!!!

Sweet - vitamins are going down okay although staying away from tea is killing me - did you stick rigidly to what the fertility protocol advised?


----------



## Guest

If I had to cut them off hubby would divorce me haha!  I have heard the injections make u nippy and sore heads my aunt had the injections n she said I was in for a rough time! Everyone is diff!


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Ladies! 

Bobcat I took them all in the morning it was easier for me to do that I still take them but have cut back on the royal jelly just taking 1 instead of 3 
Buy decaf tea the odd normal cup every once n a while wont hurt.  fingers crossed for you! i also take mumomega as well.

Crabby hope your relaxing the 2ww is a bit of a nightmare but try not to stress fingers crossed for you!     
Sym how are you feeling?     
Dragon hope your all right     
Flygirl77 how you feeling?      

Well its week 5 of my pregnancy I defo think there is 2 in there ive got a wee belly already! dont know if this is because I have already a baby 21 years ago! lol granchild no 2 is due in a few weeks ive been sick yesterday and this morning but feel fine straight afterwards I really do hope those of you who arent pregnant get a BFP and for those who are hope you are feeling alright


----------



## Guest

Sweet73 - plenty of babies coming your way then lol. What age is your kid that's pregnant? 

I'm totally stressed todat gettying my results of my degree today agghh :s staying in my bed I sooo don't wanna come out lol


----------



## SWEET73

HI my daughter is 21 I'm off to buy antisickness bands from braehead enjoy your day everyone! X. Using my iPhone so much better using laptop! Have fun peeps! Xx


----------



## Guest

Ohh u having sickness bad? That's the only thing I hate is feeling sick don't mind being sick lol.


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi girls, 
how are we all?? sorry for the short post yesterday chicks, i was on phone so its not always the gr8est for posting.
Dionne - chick 2 bras is a good thing, sounds mad, but def works. i get pain at af time too, and if dh even sweeps his eyes accross them, i stab him!!!    
sweet - ooooh two chickie!!! excellent 
dragon - hope alls good today chick    
nessie - i have everything crossed for you chick, youve been so helpful to me, and ma wee cyclebuddy all the way thro - you really deserve this to happen for you this time chick.        
catbob - i only started to feel better after the gonal injections started, the prostrap really was mood changing to say the least, tears, laughing, screaming, lauging, mood, raging  etc etc   , but for some reason a day or two after i started the stimms, i felt a bit better? kinda normal - well as normal as i get!   
oliver - thanks oliver, how are you ??
ally - hows you doing chick, thanks
Sym - hows you doing chickie?
Hi to anyone I missed
afm, well the debate of 1 or 2 was taken out our hands for us.  Called at 10 as directed, and was told to call back at 10.30, now bein a total panic knickers, i was like omfg somethings up!
Anyway called back at half past, and they told me that i had two embies, a 4 cell and a 6 cell.  Had a big convo with DH, he still thinking one at that time, but had said look thats my opinion, which is all it is. I want to be able to spoil a wee one, no be scrimping and scraping to give two nice things. But we will go with what you think is best - so i think is best is to have 2 so shuttit, and do as your told     
wen i got there, the doctor said to embroylgist that two will be going back, no questions, no agreement no discussion - decision made! Lap of the gods me thinks??  Anyway OTD 9th Aug - murder, am not blessed with patience! 
TTFN 
Sharon


----------



## Guest

Sharon you just need be patient for wee while longer. Can defo see where the dh is coming from everything will double price etc but then again u have done it and got it done with n u don't need to be pregnant again (I wouldn't if I have twins). How u feeling is it freaky knowing u have something growing in there? 
I'm a bundle of nerves just now, waiting on degree results and keep getting niggling pains in my belly wish motherr nature wud stop messing me bout!


----------



## TIGGER31

Well ladies it has been a while since i was on this thread posting but its nearly that time again for me to start round 2. I have now had my hyrdosalpinx both removed and had time to recover. was at the GRI yesterday to have a scan to ensure everything has healed and was given the go ahead. Now just need to lose a little bit of weight again and we are good to go! 

Little nervous as i now know whats infront of me this time but at the same time feel a bit better knowing what to expect (if you know what i mean!). 

So nice to see that there are so many positives coming from this thread and hope and pray that everyone's dreams come true. 

L xx


----------



## LouB

Hi everyone

Not such a nice day today compared to the rest of the week.  I was actually getting a bit sick of all the hot weather as i've had a really fuzzy head ever since the prostap inj - weather didn't help!

Catbob - glad you're a week ahead of me, its quite reassuring to read whats in front of me.  i'm always snappy with my DH so hopefully he won't notice   .  hope you've not got too many other side effects.

Crabbyaggy - best of luck to you.  that must have been a really difficult conversation with your DH but it worked out so well with the clinic making the decision for you!  i would defo have opted for 2 as well, anything to get the best chance.

hope everyone else is well.

I'm still in the prostap phase and just got AF yesterday which was a good few days overdue. very unusual but i assume its just goes with the territory.  very painful but they always are!  Hopefully it will be over by the time i go back next thursday for a scan and i can start injections.  I'm on about the 3rd day of taking all of the vits listed on the Angelbumps protocol and am taking them all at night - about 13 tablets in total.  they cost a fortune but i'm willing to give everything a try. the only one i couln't get anywhere was the Bee Propolis - anyone know where i can get this?  I'm considering missing it out but would rather just take it.

Lou xx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi LouB

Holland & barrett thats were I got my royal jelly the bee  propolis 

xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

ok can some one please shoot me now im so frustrated my blood test came back and its 56 now it was 43 on tuesday. so i have to go back on monday to be seen by the dr and have more tests. im so confused as they cant tell me if im preg or not .


----------



## Guest

For goodness sake dragonfly! they are messing with your head doll  Hopefully your wee beans are hanging in there thats why its coming up they just wanted to play game haha. How u feeling in yourself tho?


Still no results yet girls  phoned uni and they say that they are waiting on the last of the papers to be marked then results will be out  need to wait another longgggg day!


----------



## oliver222

Dragon - I really do hope everything turns out well for you. The waiting is awful.
Dionnne - Good Luck on exams
Crabby - If its twins just tell your hubby its double the fun. I am doing fine. July is not a great month for me as 12th of July would have been my date date if I had lost the twins and I had my first early m/c at this time last year. So three babies gone in a year. Not good. But cant dwell on it as need to have full focus on icsi. 
Have night out on Sat and lunch on Tuesday then 100% healthy eating and vitamins. Cut caffeine etc to get my body in tip top condition.
Will be stressed over next few days as have 100 cupcakes and a three tiered cake to make for the party on sat (niece 21st). Top and middle tier baking at moment so everyone keep fingers crossed for me that turn out perfect first time so don't need to re make. Still got large chocolate cake for bottom tier to make. It seemed a good idea at time. LOL


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Wer any u guys in pain for couple of days after ec/et?


----------



## SWEET73

Hi crabby I was after et for a good few days then had mild cramping day 5/6 hope your alright xx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Am really soar at one side, and ovary must be swollen cause ma bladder is gettin pressed on all the time so I always need to pee? 
Also, tmi coming up, I have major wind and have done since ec on Monday.


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Crabby! 

Try some peppermint tea I know how you feel you will start to feel fine, well ive been sick for the past 3 mornings not good and had pains inside stretching pains holy molly it's only week 5!!! lol!!  hope you start to feel alright 

xx


----------



## Guest

Hey girls just a quick note to say that I've passed my essay/exam n now officially a nurse .

I hope it doesn't hurt in egg retrieval or transfer I'm a big wimp! I'm dreding these injections0 :s


----------



## Flygirl77

dionne congratulations on becoming a nurse

crabby def try peppermint tea it really helped me and i took windeze tablets when out and about xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks fly girl

Crabby the peppermint tea is good I had to take that after my lap n dye! Works a treat lol


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girlies, 
                  Just got my net back on IVE BEEN A BAD GIRL   ive tested on wed thu and 2day and im pregnant :-D confirm on monday but couldnt hold off much longer xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Woo hoo you naughty girl congrats honey now keep well
Luv c xx


----------



## wanabmum

Fantastic news! symanthaw wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months.x


----------



## bubbadreams

Hi girls,

Just signed up to this site and saw this thread and thought I'd drop by.  Me and my DH are due to reach the top of the icsi list at GRI in a few weeks.  Hubby had his blood tests for Hep B etc last year and has a sample on ice.  Not really sure what happens next as not been told.

Can anyone offer any insight?  As far as we know it is only a male factor problem.

Bubbadreams


----------



## Guest

Hey congratulations hunni  wee eggs are hanging in there  woo your gonna be a mummy :d. Ohhh i cant wait til its me all this talk of bfp is exciting hopefully soon .

Bubbadreams - welcome to the thread, me and dh have just had out bt so we arent far infront of you. i think after that they call you in for protocols. Ask the girls they are soo nice and very experienced also 

Well girls i am in til 10.30pm in work! a load of rubbish!! I want home to get to my bed mother nature is being a pig and giving me painful cramps with nothing there to follow!! Off tomorrow for some shopping for passing my essay/exams  mum n dad are over the moon lol. I just want my time to be a mummy to hurry up all my friend are texting saying guess who is pregnant or im pregnant woohoo n im like baaahhhhumbug!!! Did any of you's get resentful of people falling pregnant, its like everywhere i look im jealous of the stupid wee 17 year old being pregnant (can you tell im p****d off...think its pmt + hubby annoying me + being late in work haha).

Night girls x


----------



## bubbadreams

Thanks for replying Dionne, nice to know there are others more or less at the same stage as us.  I'm also slightly resentful of pregnant women, and doesn't help that all our friends have had 2 since we've been on the list and we've had a nephew and a niece....sometimes life is just so unfair.  But I'm trying to stay positive.  Focusing on shifting some more weight to give us a better chance, I carry slightly too many extra lbs (although 3 st less than 2 years ago!) 

Don't envy you being in til 10.30pm.....enjoy your shopping tomorrow, sounds like you deserve it.  I'll be doing a 15 hour shift :-( lol

Bubbadreams x


----------



## SWEET73

Hey sym! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! Bet your both over the moon!!   

Im five weeks 2 days today ive had mild cramps on and off since the start everything stretching inside, I asked my daughter if she was like this in the first trimester (shes due on the 16th aug) she said its normal anyone elses belly swollen? i had 2 wee embryo's put back so hopefully they are both still there!   

HOPE YOUR ALL DOING WELL 

XX


----------



## symanthaw

Hey yeah absolutley in shock convinced myself i couldnt be was crying with happiness lol ive had terrible pains but think i have wind plus the bruising on my stomach with injections is REALLY bad at moment. We also had 2 back so im hoping its 1 or 2 as anymore i think is just too much too handle lmao. U'll be due your 6wk scan then

xxxxx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi ya! 

Scan isnt until 11th august still got cramps mild but annoying doctor said think of planting a seed the roots have to embed into the soil good way of puting it eh! lol daughter said she still gets them and she is due in a few weeks! 

xx


----------



## symanthaw

Oh thats not far for scan   according to the due date calculator im 4weeks pregnant   scary thought   my stomach feels tender to touch   i just hope on monday everything is confirmed 100%  How long did you have to wait to get your scan date


----------



## nessiebro

sym ....congratulations...im sooooooooooooooooo happy for you and dh !!!    this is one positive thread all right !! 

just a quickie from me...its been one hell of a day...long story...but i had my ET 2day....one blast on board...roll on the 9th aug !!!


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Nessie,
                    Thats great you had your ET i have everything crossed for u huni     ended up testing early feel naughty lol but couldnt be happier defo is a luck thread xxxxx


----------



## oliver222

Bubbadreams hi and welcome. We are due in on 15th Aug to go through our protocol. There are a few of us due to start.

Nessie good luck have fingers crossed for you.

Sweet wont be long till you get your scan and see your little bubba.


----------



## SWEET73

Hi sym I got my date for the scan on test dare after my bloods were done am I got a call pm to say congratulations your levels are 464 and she gave me the time date for scan take it easy I've bought travel bands to help with this sick feeling take it easy xx.  Nessie that's good eh a wee yin on board take it easy. Remember what foods you can can't eat girl in my work is pregnant same stage as me eating loads of fruit but not washing it not good it could have pesticide on it if not washed off could cause miscarriage not good anyway that's me up better get some breakie take care everyone enjoy the weekend xx


----------



## Flygirl77

what a lovely morning girlies 

sym i got my letter sent out after i had my bfp confirmed at gri. it was for roughly a month after which makes it your 8wk scan  so exciting for you honey

nessie woohoo a wee embie onboard     and  its a sticky xx

crabby woo hoo 2 onboard      its a sticky for you too xx remember and treat yourself as pg thats what i did

sweet how you honey?

afm ill be 13wks tomorrow  today im off to braehead to get measured for new bras as my boobies are now huge. i was only a wee 32a so having these new boobs is a shock to my system oh isnt complaining tho lol. And have completely lost my waist now so jelly tot must be coming along nicely
enjoy your weekend luv c xx


----------



## Guest

Oliver222 - I'm the 18th aug for my protocol let me know what they say so I know what to expect. 

Girls its a beautiful day n no work :d getting my hair done 4 a wee treat off of the hubby  n then going shopping :d


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Sym    whoooooooohoooooo. Mummy!!! Excellent news. 

Hi bubba welcome aboard. Ask away if we can help with anything 

Big hi to all my girls


----------



## Guest

Hi crabby how you feeling? U resting up still?


----------



## LouB

Huge congratulations Sym, thats fantastic news!! you must be over the moon !


----------



## symanthaw

Thanks girlies, anyone at clinic 2morro im there to have my bfp confirmed at 10am nervous as kitten for some reason lol

hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## catbob

Sym - congrats you must be delighted.

Crabby - how you doing?

Nessie - hope you are taking it easy

hi to everyone else.

Computer not working so on my mobile which is not ideal! X


----------



## dragonlady1380

im at the clinic tomorrow about half 10 i will keep an eye out for u as i cud be there a while as the dr wants to see me


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Good luck at GRI today girls


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girlies,
                Hope everyone is doing well? Just got my phonecall from GRI to confirm im 100% pregnant and my hormone level was 1295   so twins or more my way it seems


----------



## dragonlady1380

symantha i didnt see u there i was there from half 10 till half 12 wow they were so far behind. thats fab news hun congratulations. unfortunately it is bad news for us we have lost the baby.


----------



## Guest

Good luck to ya symatha. Dragon keep ur chin up u can keep on trying hun love to u n ur family xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Dawn, 
                Im so sorry that it didnt work out for you   i hope that you have all the support you need during this dificult time and remember were here for you 2 xxxx Never saw you huni there was a buggy blocking waiting room door as i was about to look for u  

Thanks Dee xxxxx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

dragon, I am so sorry - take care of yourself and DH.    

Good show Sym sounds very twin like numbers!!


----------



## nessiebro

dragon i am so so sorry to hear your news. you and dh take care of each other thru this horrendous time      

sym......whoo hoo !!!!!!!! the first twinnies on our thread !!!!!!!!!!!! or maybe triplets or quads??


----------



## symanthaw

Nessie - DONT even joke lmao im soooo scared now!!!!! 2 is ok any more n its a challenge.

Hows u feeling 2day huni??


----------



## nessiebro

ach you will be just fine chick !!!! feet up and relax 
yeh im ok, a slight few "af like" twinges so praying its not the witch arriving, thinkin positive so its all i can do for the next 8 days !!


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Nessie -8 days in it for long haul missy  no afs or testing!


----------



## nessiebro

craggyabby ......your no wrong there chick...defo in it for the long haul and defo NO home testing !!!!!!!!


----------



## oliver222

Sym how exciting, happy and healthy 9 months.

Dragon so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Dragon - so sorry to hear your sad news  I hope you are getting lots of TLC and are spending time around your family & friends - they will help get you through this difficult time. God has a plan for you, its a bumpy journey but you will get there! Sending you lots of hugs xxx

Sym - Woo hoo - congrats on your news! A girl on my other thread fell pg with triplets - could be you nxt! I would be delighted with more than 1 

Nessie & Crabby - not long to go ladies - hang on in there and NO EARLY TESTING!!! xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I was only away on holiday for a week and I have missed sooooooo much!  Nearly 30 pages!  I hope that you are all well.

Dragon:  I am really sorry to hear this.       

Sym:  Fantastic news.  Congrats.  

AFM, I went to the private clinic this morning and we are hoing to have FET at the end of August.  Hoping to actuallt reach a transfer at some point!

xx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!!  

Had my bloods done today HCG Levels over 27000? going in for a scan tomorrow DH took the call levels have gone from under 15000 to 27000 in 2 days?? 

Hope everyone is fine and dandy  xx

Dragon so sorry to hear your loss thinking about you xx


----------



## allymcbeal

Dragon so sorry to hear your news, take good care of each other xxx Alison


----------



## symanthaw

My god Sweets, thats very high - do u think its maybe twins??


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies,

Well mother nature being a bit mean this month this is now my 6th day late n no periods. Got wee test last night n nothing showed up on it this morning. Do you think I should leave it a couple of days? If this keeps up I won't start my injections til sept! There usually like clock work aswell


----------



## isis2712

ok so dont know if in the right place , im currently attending glasgow royal acs unit - and for some reason even though i hold down a job run my own buisness i seem to turn in to a wreck everytime i turn up there i dont understand the process even thou i should but its as if its to much and my head goes ..no not listening or taking it in so dont know what the different stages are heres the stage i am

pcos diagnosed years ago 
tried to fall pregnant for about 10 years natrually
had bloods done and laparospy to check tubes all open and normal 
partner handed in his sperm - total mobility and ticked all the boxes 
whacked on chlomid for 6 month - blood tests conf ovulating
put on to iui process
mid cycle cathater test
back for weight and nose spray 
first day on nose spray today 
then back on the 16th for internal scan 
then ive to see about injections

im 27 but for some reason feel like im 70 when im thinking about this and 16 when i go to the clinic lol and my lovely partner is 39 turning 40 in jan

im soo confused as i dont know what to expect i just turn up when they say and do what they say but dont know the next move

god i do go on lol

anyone that might have been through this stage and can give me an idea of what to expect now would be appreciated

luck to everyone

xxx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!! 

IT'S TWINS!!!   

XX


----------



## nessiebro

congratulations sweet !!!! you must be so pleased !!!


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Good good Sweet!! 2 wee babas!


----------



## SWEET73

I know still in shock! Lol! Xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi isis,

welcome aboard hun !!!!  
as you can see from reading back thru our posts we are all at different stages of our treatments. some recently with very happy results too 

wot treatment are you having? ivf - isic?

the nasal spray you have is down regulating your body, it switches off your pituary gland, causing your body to go in menopause. its so they can control your periods(know on here as AF -aunty flo..dont ask were these names come from ha ha ) for when you start stimmin (your daily injections)

it is so overwhelming isnt it when you are sitting in the hospital and they are telling you all these horrid things that are going to happen to your body and more importantly that you have to do these horrible things to yourself, so i totally get what yoou mean when you said "your heads not listening" but when you get started, its not actually all that bad. its amazing what you can do when you have to.

like i said we all have different stories to tell from our experiences so you have come to the right place for advise, help, chit chat, scream moan...wotever you want to do 

ask away with any questions you have and im sure one of u will be able to answer it for you.

ive added the link for a list of all the abbrevations we use on here so you get up to speed with our lingo 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

michelle x


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Isis welcome aboard mrs. 
Ask away on anythin we will try to help u


----------



## Guest

Hey girl well af still not here! I'm going to end up not getting my injections til sept I'm raging any suggestions what brings them on! Not pregnant done test this am and wee negative line appear


----------



## catbob

Sym - Great news everything is all confirmed you must be delighted x

Dragon - so sorry to hear your news.  Hope you and DH are holding up okay lots of   x

Lou B - hope everything looks good to start your injections on Thursday x

Nessie = hope you are looking after your wee embie you have on board.  Fingers crossed for you x

AFM - Started nasal spray today - God does that give you a sore head.  Back for first scan and bloods on Friday and then see where I am at.  Had a few AF like cramps the pas t couple of days - nothing major just some twinges - is that normal?


----------



## catbob

Sweet - just seen your post  - double the fun!!!!


Isis - welcome aboard.  There is loads to take in but I found reading through the posts on this thread before I joined answered a lot of questins.  We are all at different stages and getting different treatment so hopefully we can offer you some advise along the way.  I am having ICSI - do you know what you are having? x

Dionne - maybe because you are worrying about your period coming that the stress is putting it off.  I don't have any tips for bringing it on - sorry x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Guest

Uck I'm just worried I will need to w8 ages on my injections treatment starting . I will get them n then wish I hadn't haha.

My hubby is laughin. All he is seeing is twins just now n his friends having twin n he is reading all our post n u guy r havings twins haha. I would be terrified incase it is twins lol


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Dionne - big tmi comin up but gettin jiggy is suppose to bring af on


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Sweet -  Twins thats fab!!!!! hmmmmm getting anxious now haha how long did u have to wait for scan date chick And to everyone who got a bfp has anyone felt sore afterwards im on clexane which is causing bruising to stomach and im experiencing terrible trapped wind ( soz tmi) its really sore and i dont know if this is normal or not 

Hey to everyone else hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks crabby it usually brings them on any other time. Had wee bit of sexi time earlier (sorry tmi) but hopefully tomorrow they will come .


----------



## symanthaw

Hey D,
          See the test you done with the negative what time did you do it?? just when u said that there was no result then u got negative if u done it after the 1st 1 your urine wouldnt have picked up the hormones anyway as it MUST be the 1st widdle you do   Hopefully its just a wee mix up if not u got some sexi time and i say lucky u lol xxx


----------



## oliver222

Congrats on twins Sweet


----------



## SWEET73

Morning everyone! 

Cannot believe im up at this time just had to have some dry biccies felt a tad sick thats me 6 weeks today and showing already! OMG!! 
Had my scan yesterday it was brought forward a week as I had a very small amount of spotting all seems well old blood (good good) righto im off back to bed to get some ZZzzz before work.
Sym i had a lot of aches n pains defo stretching inside feeling fine now apart from tiredness and sickness so back to bed for moi xxxxx

THANKS FOR THE CONGRATS EVERYONE XXXXX


----------



## Guest

Morning girls! 

I am a crabbit wee soul today back in agony and boobs HUGE! Hubby won't let me take day off to go to dr's! I feel sick too all the symptoms but just no positive on a test! Done another this am first widdle and wee box shot up negative straight away!?! Soooo what's happening! 

Will catch up with u girls in afternoon I'm off to work to get even more pee'd off! Lol


----------



## symanthaw

Hey sweet,
                  Im so glad you have been sore to ( in the nicest poss way lol) as was really worried that i shouldnt have felt so sore seems better 2day im 4 weeks and they reckon twins so could be double the streatching as you say had 1st bout of sickness yest and slept from 4pm - 9pm then was back in bed at 10:30 lol sheer exhausted!!!!

Dee - Thats rubbish chick   maybe your thinking about it all too much huni just try forget all about it and it will appear xxx


----------



## Guest

See if I don't get them. Y my date in 18th aug will they prospone my treatment or can they still go ahead


----------



## isis2712

Thanks ladies 

and congrats on the twins !!! thats amazing xxx

im going throught the IUI just now well hopefully if the scan on the 16th is ok something about lining not to beto thick 

think i will have a wee look through the abreviations as that might help me understand a bit more lol 

thanks for letting me know im not loosing my mind lol 

xxx


----------



## CrabbyAggy

isis - we all are losing our minds one way or the other chick, so dont worry, even if you need to scream it out or whatever


----------



## LouB

Hi girls

Sweet - fab news about having twins - twice the fun!

crabby & nessie - hope all's well in the 2ww, not long to go now.  i've got my fingers and toes crossed

catbob - have you started your injections yet?  i'm due back tomorrow morning so kind of hoped i'd start injections then.  nasal spray is a nightmare - i had it through iui and hated the horrible taste at the back of the throat when i sprayed too much   !!

hope everyone else is well xxxxx


----------



## catbob

Hey LouB

I started injections last Wednesday so onto day 9 tomorrow. Back to GRI on Friday for scan and bloods. Started nasal spray yesterday. Sometimes I think I am doing it wrong as I don't always taste it in the back of my throat - nurse had said don't worry if you think you are not doing it right you probably are!! Normally it is only 1 spray at each time slot - would it make a difference if you did two?

I have been feeling okay. I have had a few cramp/ stitch like pains (not sure if they mean anything) and his week I have been shattered.

Let me know how you get on tomorrow x


----------



## LouB

Thanks Catbob

I'm just heading to the hosp soon so hopefully i'll get started with everything today.  I think its fine to spray the nasal spray more than once.  i certainly did, particularly if i thought i only got half a spray first time around!  

lou xx


----------



## Guest

Hey girls well af is here thank god! So hopefully if this only last 6 days I will still hopefully get my injections in aug :d ... Only thing is I'm suffering now been up since half 6 nursing a hot water bottle! Sooo tempted to wake dh up just to talk to someone


----------



## dragonlady1380

just sat here waiting on patient transport to take me to the clinic for my appointment at half 10 and its chucking it down lovely. i thought my af was starting last night but it didnt so looks like it cud be the injection ill have to talk to the dr about my concerns for that one im still not sure it is a good idea with my illnesses. im also going to ask about what ive read about how the egg cant be seen till the hcg is over 1000. i think im just grasping at straws tho to be honest.


hope u all have a good day


----------



## nessiebro

catbob i wouldnt spray the nasal spray more than once, you will be getting enough on your 1st spray and you dont always taste in on every spray, sometimes its stronger than other times and some times hardly anything at all but it will still be working for sure.

dragon    

loub how did you get on at the hospital today? hope you are getting ady to start


----------



## isis2712

im the exact same with the spray dont know if its going up there or not , but on reading up on the net it seems that the blood vessels suck it up and unless you feel it running down your face well where else could it have went ...at the same time wondering if i should be giving a wee extra spray lol 

im not loving the spray at all feeling nausea all the time and dizzy sooo dizzy and have a constant dry mouth so drining loads a water then have to leave my desk every half hour for the loo haha oh the joys eh 

im going back on the 16th for an appt to have a scan then they said its injections can anyone tell me if this is with needles or like a wee diabetic pen as the thought or actually injecting myself omg feel faint at the thought lol 

xxx


----------



## nessiebro

isis no wot ur doing with the spray is right, one spray is enough. the dizzyness and headaches are the unfortunate side effects of the spray 
as for the needles : it depends wot drugs you are goin to be on, if its menopur you will be on then its a wee needle you have to inject yourself with, its a squoosh after the first time doing it. if its gonal f you are on then its like a wee diabetic pen, pre made up pen, easy peasy!!! you will be fine chick !!  x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girlies, 
                Just got my scan date through and letter confirming pregnancy ahhh just sank in!!!! 29th aug ill get 2 see my wee blobs   cant wait love them soooooo much already


----------



## isis2712

thanks nessiebro

i was looking at your little timescale thing at the bottom and it looks lke you have been through a lot of the processes and have a good understanding of it 

they should do wee classes on this shouldnt they lol x

symanthaw whoop whoop well done  xxxxxxxx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi everyone! I'm off work ill how can 2 wee embryos the size of peas make you sooo ill! Don't take more than one spray of nasal spray it's one max too much isn't good another scan next Thursday xxx


----------



## oliver222

Dragon hope today goes okay for you.
Dionne glad af arrived.
Sweet hope morning sickness gets better
Sym congrats on your scan date.
Hope everyone else is doing okay.
I have decided give accupunctre a go. Go for my 1st appt at 330 this afternoon. Willing to try anything if chance it might help.


----------



## LouB

Hi everyone

I went to the hospital for my scan and bloods this morning and all seems well so they gave me my first injection of gonal f.  they want me back next wed to have a quick check to see that i'm not over responding and then i assume they'll keep a wee eye on everything until ec.  I start the nasal spay on the 9th and i'll definitely just stick to one spray this time around - i'm was too gung-ho in the past but i'll be careful this time around!!

isis - nessie is right about the injections.  I had menopur for IUI and it came in little tubes which we had to mix ourselves.  was so easy and i kind of liked it as i felt i was having to do something meaningful to help the process!!  Gonal f comes in the pens which are super easy too and i've never felt any pain from any injections - the needles are so teeny.

sym - you must be soo excited now, i really hope i get a letter like that soon    look after yourself and make the most of the pregnancy!

dionne - af is miserable!  i had a really sore one last week so i feel your pain.  it doesn't seem fair, it's emotional getting it cos you know what it means but the fact that they can be agony just rubs salt in the wound.  here's hoping she buggers off quickly!

sweet - hope you're feeling ok, is it sickness you're feeling?  best to rest up with your precious cargo!

hope everyone else is well

Lou x


----------



## LauraM2011

Hiya, I was back at GRI today. My AMH has dropped so I'm getting a different protocol from what I had at GCRM last year. I'm getting a Prostap injection on the 20th and then I'll be back on the 7th Sept to get my Gonal F (225iu) injections. What are everyones experiences of Prostap, Gonal F and nasal sprays? Is it likely I'll get a pen for the Gonal F? Hopefully that will be easier, although I got on ok with the menopur injections last year. I've never used nasal sprays before so that will be interesting! Feeling excited just now and trying not to worry. Hope everyone is doing ok. Laura x


----------



## Guest

Hey girls,

So do you get a nasal spary aswell as injections? Ohh I'm not gonna like them I can't even use the cold remedies up your nose :s. Everywhere I look I'm seeing twins dh keeps saying its a sign lolol. 

I'm having a lazy chill out today with hubby, got loads of munchies (which btw I will burn off on cross trainer lol) and watching all the nightmare on else street's :d pain isn't too bad on my stomach now feel so spaced with the tablets dr gave me yesterday so prob end up sleeping all dy been up since half 6!


----------



## isis2712

i dont know about using them with injections but i do know that from using the spray you actually cant feel it going up your nose its that fine a mist thats why you think you haventt done it its weird 

xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

well my hcg is finally starting to drop it is now 127 im to have another lot of bloods on monday but this time i get to go to my gp or local hospital im just waiting on appointment.  had to talk to specialist about the methotrexate and they have said in the low dose that it shud not be affected by my illnesses but if im not sure still i can have the other option which is the D&C op. so im not sure what we will decide on monday.


----------



## Flygirl77

hi girls

yeah you do nasal spray and injections. You start with injections then about 5 days in you do nasal spray to stop you ovulating aswell.

laura i found prostap, gonal f and spray really easy to use. suffered really bad headaches during prostap but once i started injecting they all but disappeared and i felt ok during tx

dragon sorry this is still not over for you but hopefully soon then you can start to move forward big hugs xx

sym how fab is that letter  take care and enjoy your holiday

nessie and crabby how you ladies doing?? gone mad yet lol

dionne thank goodness af arrived wont be long til your on tx honey

sweet hope your keeping well and sickness is not getting you down

afm i got my 1st antenatal appt in today. its on tuesady im so excited dont know if ive got a scan that day will need to see what happens


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi girls. 
Did any if u get a sharp stabbing pain in kinda ovary area during 2ww?


----------



## wanabmum

Yes just for a couple of seconds at the top of womb same the next day then nothing till otd.x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Sweets, Flygirl 

                                need some advice!!!! keep getting a tingling feeling right at bottom of my stomach almost as if af is coming ive been told this is just growing thats causing the feeling but i wanted to see if either of you had experienced this and im worrying over nothing 

Hope eveyone else is ok soz 4 the brief message.

Sym xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

sym i had that feeling for 1st few weeks after my bfp. its really un-nerving but is just stretching  and i would imagine with a full house youll be stretching loads lol. i was paranoid and was on constant pant watch til i had my scan (still am tbh lol)
i think key is to relax and just go with it honey its just your body changing xx


----------



## bubblicous

sym - i had lots of pain like your describing its all completely normal is just stretching and growing pains though no matter how many times you hear people saying its normal you will still worry
i think everyone worries right up until you have your lo in your arms well i know i did lol
if you feel the pain is getting to much though there is no harm in contacting your dr dont be afraid to after all its what they are there for 


sending you lots of


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi Girls how are you all??

Hello bubs, how you doing stranger?? 

SYM, Sweet and Flygirl, hope your all doing well 
Wannabe - thanks for that chick 
Nessie   
isis - how you doing chick 
Dragon - how are you holding up chick

hi to anyone  I missed 

afm, did a silly thing and tested today. BFN.  I just had a feeling.
Obv still need to wait till tue, but none the less. 
TTFN - Sharon


----------



## dragonlady1380

morning all hope ur all doing good.

last night nature decided to do its job and im now having a very painful second miscarriage to get rid of the bit of tissue that is left im glad the af has decided to come naturally tho it means i dont have to have that drug and wait over 3 months to try again we can try again in one month if we want just have to call the clinic up.


----------



## oliver222

Dragon I am glad that Af came naturally.
Crabby step away from the pee sticks you are too early to test.


----------



## Guest

Hey girls,

Crabby - owaaa your bad testing at this stage! Temptation too strong lol? Wait n be patient

Dragon - sorry for your loss chick, god just has decided he wants a very lucky and special baby for you maybe that's why your not ready yet, don't worry .

Sym - when do you go for your scan?

Ohhh not long til my appointment it has dragged in! I won't be saying this when I'm getting injections as I am a big scaredy cat! I am totaly needle phobic (now baring in mind I am a nurse, I can give injections but terrified getting them!) I am getting used to blood tests my gp is doing them 1nce a month just now to check my iron and b12, I look like a ghost today chalk white mum said I look awful, feel it too. Dh is driving me nuts just now humping my leg haha.


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone! Hope your all well! I'm soooo sick not good even got those sickness bands no difference if this was my first pregnancy it sure would be my last! No joke! Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey girls I know this is nothing to do with our topic but are any of u looking for a 6 drawer chest of drawers its ikea malm looking for 70 for them, there only 4month old changed my colour scheme of room to white n drawers are oak vener x


----------



## catbob

Dragon - hope you are doing okay.  Glad things moved naturally so that you have the opportunity to try again quicker if you want x

Crabby - No testing again until Monday  - be patient x

Had my first scan (day 10) and it looks good so far- about 10 follicle/eggs but not the right size yet.  
Back on Monday for another scan with EC possibly Wednesday - getting closer.  Looks like next week will be a big week for me!!!!  Anything I should know about this next stage?  Advice welcome!

Hope everyone else is doing okayX


----------



## nessiebro

catbob all sounds good for your scan !!!!!!! 

the gri will keep you right with whats gonna happen next week and the only advise i can give you is keep drinking plenty of water to flush those drugs out of your system and get as much rest as you can. dont be doin any aerobic exercising of any sort.
you will be just fine. 
x


----------



## dragonlady1380

well what little bleeding there was has stopped but the pain is still going roll on monday and i get to talk to a dr about it.


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI ladies

Hope that you are all well.

Sweet:  Congratulations on the twins.  Fantastic news. 

Catbob:  Hope that the nasal spray and injections are going ok.  Your scan sounded perfect.  ALl the best for next week.  

Craggy:  Sorry to hear about the negative test but maybe too early to test still?  Fingers crossed.  

Nessie:  How are you getting on?  Hop ethat you are felling well.     for otd.

Dionne: Hope that you are well and your enjoyed your munchies.  

Sym:  Getting your san date is fab.  woo hoo!  

Oliver:  How was your acupuncture?  Did you enjoy it?

Lou:  Hope yuo are all.

Flygirl:  Exciting indeed.  Hope all is well on Tuesday.

Dragon:  I am glad that mother nature started to do her thing and hope that the pain eases for you soon.

Was wondering if you ladies could help me.  I know that the waiting list for the GRI is 24 months if yuo live in the Glasgow area.  Were any of you fast tracked through?  Or was it always from the date of your referral?

xx


----------



## catbob

Hi Sugarpie

I wasn't fast tracked through. We waited the full 24 months before we got news about starting tx.Are you Glasgow? We got a letter through once we came to the top of the list to say we would get 2 cycles paid for at GRI. 

When are you due to come to the top of the list.

LouB - hope you are doing okay.

Nessie - how are you keeping?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Catbob

Thanks.  We were referred in Feb 2011 so not due to be at the top until Feb 2013!    

We started fertility investigations in Feb 2009 and then things took a turn for the worse in Oct 2009 when my bowel basically shut due to endo (didn't know I had it!).  After my resection in Dec 2009, we were told that the only way that we could conceive would be through IVF.  I kept asking the gynae to refer us, but he said that GRI wouldn't accept me in my current medical condition (I still have my temp ileostomy and also have a recto-vaginal fistula).  After several surgeries to try and fix the fistula, they haven't worked and then they decided that they had to refer me for IVF as time was running out and that a full pevic clearance is the way ahead for me.  So we were referred and I was in the same position as I was over a year ago when they wouldn't refer me and I feel that I have just wasted a year.   Hope that makes sense!  I am in no way looking to skip over anyone else, but it really annoys me that a full year was wasted for nothing!  Just wondered if anyone had similar, but more successful stories.  Ah well...  

xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi ladies,

just a quickie from me to say AF arrived today in full force so its over for us .....AGAIN  

good luck to you all where ever you are in your tx journey and for those who are lucky enough to have BFP then i wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy.

take care of yourselves and maybe one day we will chat again 

michelle x


----------



## wanabmum

Nessie     
Don't give up!!!! One day all your dreams will come true.x


----------



## Guest

Nessie - keep your chin up mrs your time will come your wee mircale will be worth your wait xxx

How rubbish is using your phone for the website? How are all of you? A week on thursday girls :d I can't wait x


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Nessie -


----------



## catbob

Nessie - Can't imagine how you are feeling     xx


----------



## catbob

Sugarpie - You have been thorugh the mill over the past couple of years.  It must be difficult to think that whilst you were having your surgery etc you could have been out on the list.  Perhaps it might be worth contacting GRI to see if there is anyone to speak to about it.Also you might be able to find out what exactly your referal letter said. x


----------



## Flygirl77

nessie absolutely gutted for you honey take care   xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Michelle

I am so sorry.           Massive hugs and we are here for you at anytime.

Stay strong.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Catbob

Thanks.  I might do that.  I have had my initial appointment but I felt that when the Dr found out that we were undergoing a private tx then that was it, game over.  I wish that I had explained that we were only doing that because 2 years was so far away and that my gynae has told me that we need to get pregnant asap, that we have no time to waste, we are not allowed to try naturally and then going on about a full pelvic clearance!  I also still have my ileostomy (meant to be for 2-3 months but am now 20 months) and they want me to have a pregnancy before they operate again so waiting 2 years for NHS cycle would mean another 2 yrs with no further surgery for that either 

I have a copy of my referral letter and it mentioned all my previous surgeries, complications and that this "girl needs help with her many problems!".  I am also seeing my gynae again in Oct, so may say to him as well.  By then hopefully I will have had my FET at the private clinic and will know if it has failed.

xx


----------



## LouB

Nessie, so sorry to hear your news


----------



## allymcbeal

Nessie, gutted for you take care of each other Alison x

Hope everyone else is ok x

Consents appt tomorrow, just in from work and need to go through war and peace like paperwork which has sat unopened for over a month ...... X


----------



## Guest

Ally - can you let me know what they do at this app as I am in on the 18th so it would be helpful to have a heads up 

Nessie - hope you are doing ok we are all here for u x

Crabby - how's ur wee babas doing? How u been feeling?

Symanthaw - your awfy quiet where u at lol. How is ur wee twins doing x


----------



## allymcbeal

Will do di, wee bit nervous and excited x will keep you posted x hubby has a job interview before it, he's cutting it neat to be honest, will be mad if he's late .......


----------



## Guest

Ally - that sounds like my hubby he would do that, they don't realise things like that lol. I'm totally nervous and excited too! The way I counted it I should hopefully if they will do treatment then my prostrap injection should start 20th of aug


----------



## LauraM2011

So so sorry to hear that Nessie  , it's so unfair. Happened to me twice last year too and it is devastating. Don't give up. Take care. xxx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girlies,
                Soz 4 being so quiet, Been busy packing for my holidays leaving 2morro at 7pm for a week so if im not on you know ive not died on u girls im just sunning it up in Bulgaria.

Michelle - Im so deeply sorry to hear  that the treatment failed i truly hoped this would be your chance but dont give up huni one way or another you'll become a mummy.

Dee - Baba's are doing good me thinks had me sick yesterday   but the wee 1 and i took a walk down to the barra's and popped into Tot spot and the pram centre (what a rip off!!!!!) just looking for the min as not tempting fate untill ive got the all clear from scan. Was amazed at the prices in pram centre its discusting the same stuff is online atleast half the price!!!!!

Sweets/ Flygirl - Asda and new look both have sale on maternity wear at moment. asdas was dirt cheap 

Sorry to all who ive not mentioned will check in untill i go on hols but made decision not 2 take laptop lol peace n quiet


----------



## Guest

Symnathaw - I thought that place was ment to be cheap as well! I got my neices mosses basket in there sayin that it was 8 year ago! You've just got to shop about! I have seen the custest nursery furniture! 940 for a wardrobe my mum near fell off chair! Have fun in bulgaria I looovveee that place esp sunny beach! Love the bags! Bring me one back or I won't sympathise with ur swollen feet  hehe xx


----------



## symanthaw

Dee - Lmfao my feet shall be fine encased in the finest flip flops the shops have 2 offer haha Sunny beach is gorgeous i was there years ago and loved it plus its still cheapish only bummer is ive paid for a 5* AI cant drink or use some of the spa facillities   if i see a nice bag i shall get u 1 chicky..... £900 for a wardrobe u must be outta ur mind can have sliderobes built in for tht price haha ive saw some lovely cots and tht on kiddicare.com sleigh style and its really good stuff my friend got 1 few months back and its solid compared to some flimsy ones i saw yest.

Hope everyone else is feelingo ok 2day xxx


----------



## Guest

Sym - I know tell me about it I won't be getting them hubby wud strangle me its more than my rent! Enjoy and chill out while u are there xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

off to the local early pregnancy unit today to have my bloods done again great. the clinic dont want me now im not classed as pregnant typical lol. it is easier tho doesnt take up all the day and we can go into the town after it too and get some shopping done.  not sure if they will scan again so they can see whats going on but that tissue hasnt come away yet so they cud give me the injection. fingers crossed.

hope u all have a better day than i have planned.  hugs


----------



## Guest

Dragon - I hope everything goes ok mrs, my wee thoughts are with you and your family x


----------



## CrabbyAggy

Hi ladies 
Just popping on quickly as am on ma phone. Done 3 tests now all bfn and had tiny bit of spotting this morning. 
Looks like that's the end of this tx. 
I'll have to go to hosp tomorrow all the same but I'll probably bow out for a wee while. 

Best of luck girls 
Sharon


----------



## Flygirl77

sharon sorry to hear that come back when youre ready  
luv c xx


----------



## oliver222

Sharon really sorry it didn't work this time. Hope you and dh are doing okay.
Dragon hope today is not to bad and it will all be over soon. The waiting is horrible.


----------



## symanthaw

Sharon - Im really sorry to hear that its not worked out huni   i hope that you and dh are supporting each other through this and remember were all here for you too  

Dawn - hope everything works out at the clinic for you 2day thinking of u and dh xxx


----------



## dragonlady1380

well got bloods taken and ouch she must have not wiped the alcohol rub off right and got some of it on the end of the needle as it burned. have to call back at 4 for the results then see if they want to do a scan themselves. and also they dont give that bad drug unless it is an ectopic so im off the hook for that.


----------



## Guest

Crabby - sorry to hear that it hasn't worked wait til the hospital confirm it the test might be wrong. If this is ur first attempt don't give up hope hunni. I am scared stiff of my turn to come .


----------



## jane king

Hi, i am now at the top of the waiting list for my two free nhs goes at ICSI/IVF. I have undergone two cycles with GCRM, the last cycle i fell pregnant but  the baby was diagnosed with a cycstic hygroma, tell tale sign of Downs so we had an emergency termination at the advice of lots of specialists. 




I am looking for some advice as to the process that the Glasgow Royal takes you through. I have had my letter to say i have an appt next week with the following appt a month  later. 


Can someone explain to me what happens at these two initial appts? The reason I am asking is cos my husband is abroad on a long term secondment with work and I often spend long periods of time out of the country too. If these appts are 'admin' appts is there a way of getting forms signed/ tests conducted locally where we are and just turning up for the actual day of procedure? I dont mean to sound as though i dont care/ am not taking the appts seriously, its just it will cost us a lot of money to come back for admin appts which may have been addressed in another manner.


Thanks for your help and best wishes to all of you.


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi ladies, Sharon sorry to hear your news.

Dragon hope you are ok x

Consents appt today, not impressed. Made a total fool of myself by crying too......dh was mortified. Long and short of it is I probably won't start till oct...have appt for end of sept as they can't fit me in this cycle... So have appt though my period will be couple of weeks on from that again...had a rant to the nurse re reaching top of list end of may yet all these months on before you start treatment then cried, not proud of myself. Fell out with dh too and am just a big ball of period induced disappointment.

To top it all they had lost my amh sample which was taken in July and had to be re taken today so don't even know which protocol I'm on .......kinda though that was one of the focuses for the appt. Bloody nhs......

Apologies for rant but feel mildly better, plan to have a big glass of wine, sod the healthy thing for tonight.

hi Jane,

You basically have an appointment for bloods (HIV hep screen) they also ask for rubella status and recent smear test result then your second appointment is roughly a month apart to discuss these results, sign consents and discuss protocols. Hope this helps x

Alison


----------



## dragonlady1380

my hcg levels are now 79 so they just want it to happen naturally and i have to just keep going back for bloods till the numbers are in the single digits so back again in a few days


----------



## Guest

Hi ally - well if u weren't getting seen til then I am  goosed because I don't go til august 18th hopefully mine won't be too bad! What were they saying to u did they weight u again today?


----------



## allymcbeal

Hey dionne

I'm sure you'll be grand, I guess it just depends on your cycle and availability. They took my height and weight that's the first weight they've taken and all grand. THe nurse was really nice. Take your passports to your appt they photocopy them as I'd and just went through potential protocols and consent stuff.

I think they should tell people to add on another 4months to actual treatment time which let's face it that's all we really want instead of all the faffing about ........ Ranting again x


----------



## Guest

Ohhh noooo I hope they don't take height and weight I've put on  that's it cross trainer here I come  I'm gonna get knocked back again . I was 87.6kg at last app n at my pre assessment other day I was 86kg but when I weigh myself on my scales I'm 88.3!! I don't know what to do .


----------



## symanthaw

dee - long as ur bmi is under 35 u can go ahead xxx


----------



## Guest

It was 35 dead on last time. I'm totally panicing to be honest now I'm going to try n do that cross trainer for half hour 2x a day until then. Have u guys got ne quick diet tips?


----------



## bubblicous

dionne - how quick is quick i lost 7lbs in a week doing no carbs and walking at least a mile every 2nd day
i basically ate only 25g of carbs a day which was made up more or less from green salad leaves i ate loads of protien  lots of cheese bacon chicken and some sausage (just watch the carb content) burgers (same again watch the carb content) and sour cream sugar free jelly and drank load of water in total i lost 3 stone in just 2 months  but 7lbs in a week to start


----------



## Guest

Right I'm going to go back to my usual diet porridge for breakfast, soup for lunch n a normal healthy dinner! I am totally gutted I have actually put weight on but at my pre assessment thing I was 86kg!


----------



## wanabmum

Well its not looking good for me then I'm there on Thusday! Think there might be 2 of us kicking off  what do i pay my taxes for?  ? a complete and utter joke   I did read when i goggled one day that it said it really depends how many cycles your council has funded each month does anybody no if thats true? 
Going to take my aggression out somewhere else.x


----------



## Guest

No its nothing to do with the council funding if it was I would have no chance lol.


----------



## allymcbeal

Dh took me out for dinner, half bottle of fizzy vino feel much better.

Dionne I did that cereal diet thing for 2 weeks before and dropped 7lbs having cereal for breakfast and tea and normal meal once a day x

Funding thing is a postcode lottery the nurse today told us Lanarkshire are now funding only 2 cycles and more similar wait to Glasgow, only aryshire and Arran funding 3 cycles. England only get 1 shot. It's mental x


----------



## wanabmum

suppose i should be grateful I'm wth Ayrshire and Arran.


----------



## Guest

Yeah I'm lanarkshire too I only get 2 depending on response to treatment.


----------



## bubbadreams

I'm also Ayrshire and Arran, but ICSI is only funded for two 

Dionne, I too am desperately trying to shift more weight for appt.  My bmi started at 39.  In the last 9 days I've shifted 9lb, by eating porridge for breaky, ww soup and wholemeal roll for lunch, either chicken or fish for dinner with LOTS of leafy greans, and pot of low fat custard and sugar free jelly for after. (not exactly the same every day but sticking to few carbs and high protein!)  Only having one cup of caffeinated tea a day, then onto decaff, and drinking 2l of water.  Also did 2 x 5k walks in that time.  Hope it helps to know there is someone else very much in same boat as you....I'm now just marginally below bmi of 35 having lost 3.5 stone.

Bubbadreams x


----------



## Guest

Well I am managing to get to 35 but I have just had my periods I'm waiting on my water disappearing. My dh conviscated my fizzy (zero sugar free) juice, and also took my bank card off me so I can't eat out lol. Its better to be skint than have money n spend it on junk food lol. If I stick to it n go on cross trainer then I'm fine  just need to lose 2kg lol its prob like a stone!


----------



## wanabmum

Hello ladies, i have been doing pro points have hundreds to eat and have found it much better than the old w/w diet so has been easier to keep on rather for longer period on a saturday night i have a Lg quarter pounder with cheese a Lg fries and a caremel sundie so i always have a treat with my extra 49 points a week. 
Bubbadreams where are you from?


----------



## catbob

Hi

Well had my 2nd scan yesterday and told I would benefit from another day on injections and then in on Thursday for egg retrieval.  However blood came back too high (not sure what that mens) so they decided to get me in tommorrow.  Got call yesterday afternoon to take booster  last night. So booster injection administered and in tomorrow for egg retrieval - quite nervous about it all!!!!

Crabby - how did you get on today?  Been thinking about you   

Jane - Ally covered off pretty much what happens as these appointments.  But have a look through this thread (I know a hell of alto of pages) as the girls on here have posted some really informative stuff.

Ally - I hope the wine helped last night.  The wait can be very frustrating but hold on in there.  Do you have any holidays planned which could take your mind off the wait?

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## LouB

Hi Catbob - good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well x


----------



## oliver222

Yes good luck catbob


----------



## Guest

Good luck girlies,

Well I'm back to work tomorrow don't want to go back . I have appointment on friday to see colorectal surgery (complications I had when I was younger pouch n stuff) and I had put a holiday in (as that is what we have to do as they don't honour dr's app, which makes me made!) And they knocked it back so meaning I have to work til 11!! Raging if this is the case then r they gonna turn me down for my icsi treatment. Wish there was nursing jobs! Would get out of this crap call centre work! so angry I have to go back! 

I'm having a rant because I'm raging I have put weight on cause of this stupid period!  rant over lol

How are all of u girls x


----------



## catbob

Well egg collection was successful - 12 eggs retrieved but need to wait until tommorrow to see how many fertilise so get those fingers crossed for me!!!!  

Procedures was fine - don't remember it actually being done just remember I was talking at the beginning and at the end.  Procedure started about 9.50 and I left the hospital about 12.30 after a snooze, tea and a sandwich.  The staff are lovely.  I was tired this afternoon so slept for a bit.

Feeling not too bad - have some cramping which is on and off but it is nothing compared to what I usually experience with a period so not complaining.

Lou B - when is your first scan?  Have you started the nasal spray yet?


----------



## Guest

am I ever gonna get my turn for egg collection and transfer hate the fact its taking aggggeeess! I'm only on the protocol stage  why is it a month apart each time fed up with it ....ranting again sorry lol


----------



## catbob

Oliver - How did you find acupuncture?  I have been doing this too.


----------



## catbob

Dionne - I think everyone has a bit of a wait once they get to the top of the list before getting going.  We came to the top of the list at the end of April/beginning of May so it has taken us 3 months to get to this stage. Only a week now until your consent appointment - try and stay positive x


----------



## Guest

I was at top of the list in march  my app has been a month apart each time. I know I sound bad but its uck I don't know I think I'm just hormonal just now constantly crying and sleeping I think I'm coming down with something plus stress of this whole operation I've to get too


----------



## wanabmum

Hey girls well have our appointment at 11.30 tomorrow I'm all excited but have an awful feeling I'm going to be disappointed   
Could well be the start of the Glasgow Gri riots! Praying for a September slot     
Dionne - I no company's have to honer hospital appointments so if it is the hospital your going to they can't stop you!
Any problems with TX time off get straight to your doctor and explain maybe add a few   , my docs been great has given me a line twice.x


----------



## allymcbeal

Catbob wine fair did the trick, totally fine the next day felt much better. Hubby taking me on holiday next week just booked it tonight so that'll take mind off the whole waiting game x good luck,fingers crossed for you xx

Dionne, keep your chin up hen, you are so nearly there xx

Wannabe good luck tomorrow x


----------



## Guest

I'm gonna say to them tomorrow that it is apaling that they don't honour them. I need a new job anyways lol. I'm sooo sorry girls for the rants haha  just really stressed, my friends are all busy being pregnant/getting engaged etc etc lol


----------



## LouB

hi girls

what a night, just in from a walk with the dog in this monsoon weather (drew the short straw!), typed a huge response here then accidentally deleted it!

catbob - thats great news about the 12 eggs and i'm delighted to hear that the procedure wasn't so bad.  I'm starting to really worry about it now.  i'll have everything crossed for you tonight.  do the nurses call you at a set time tomorrow with details of how many have fertilised?  also, did your dh go in with you?

dionne - such a pity about your work not allowing you to go to hospital appointments,  i agree with Wanabmum as i also thought most businesses should at least allow paid time off for NHS appointments which you can't always get early in the morning or after work.  You should definitely consider a GP line for TX.  also, don't worry too much about the wait, TX will be with you before you know it and everything will fly in from that first appointment.

Wanabmum - hope everything goes well for you at the hospital tomorrow.

Ally - a holiday sounds fab, enjoy!

hope everyone else is well and that the bumps are progressing nicely!

afm - I started the nasal spray yesterday and was back at the hospital for a scan this morning.  they brought me in a couple of days early as i over responded a lot before.  the scan seemed to go well, lots of decent sized follies and quite a few big empty follies (hopefully these don't cause any probs but they always seem to be there).  i'm back on friday and it's pretty likely i'll be in for ec on Monday - eeek!  I had a wee tearful episode in the carpark with DH - i should be excited but i'm so scared it doesn't work.  I also think the reality of it all hit me today which is stupid cos we've been TTC for ages and have been going through TX for a while - just didn't ever think i'd be doing IVF.  anyway, i digress  i'm back to having a PMA which i pray wil do the trick   

Lou xx


----------



## Guest

I love the fact when I come on to this wee thread it brings wee smile to my face to see everything happening and also how helpful u girls are and supporting . Really helps me u know what dh are like they don't understand . 

Hubby ran me a nice warm bath and actually let me stay in it til I'm wrinkly (he usually ends up kicking me out as soon as I've sat my bum in it haha) so I think I have finally calmed down


----------



## allymcbeal

Thanks Lou,good luck for Monday x

Di your work have to honour hospital appointments, contact hr if you are having trouble. Do you work in the nhs? I do and know how awkward it is to get away or get swaps for days off etc, nightmare. Just remember this is your time and way more important than ruffling your bosses feathers. X hope you feel better after your bath x I know how you feel re the everyone pregnant thing, 2 of the docs at work brought their babies in today and one announced a pregnancy, just married 6 months ago, had to stand there with my painted on grin and really wanted to kick and scream and shout but hey ho it'll be us soon enough x


----------



## Guest

Hey ally - no not working for nhs yet can't find a nursing job newhere  any going where u r haha. Just working in a crappy call centre just now where u r just a number to them need to w8 til sept to get my registration. Where abouts u working? I'm so nervous about next week. Ally medicine question erythomycian (sorry to lazy to get off couch to spell and icant find my bnf) does this raise your temp and give u ulcers on you tongue just started them today (have a mouth absess ).


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi Ladies,

I am just on to say goodbye for a little while. I am taking a break from all forums, until my treatment begins. I am becoming to obsessed by them and I dont think its good for my mental wellbeing at the moment - there is not a day goes by that im not on at least 3 times! Its starting to feel unhealthy - even my DH has commented on it!

So I have made the 'difficult' desision to come off and 'un-notify' myself! I will def come back when my treatment begins - i will def be needing your advice and support throughout that time!

I wish you all LUCK and     in your TTC concieve journey - hopefully when I come back Oct/Nov I will be catchhing up in all your exciting news!

GOOD LUCK AND KEEP SMILING!!

Smith2010 xx


----------



## isis2712

quick little question 

does this nose spray stop your period ? this is my first month on it and started it on day 21 usually my period comes on day 28 but just realised that im on day 30 got my internal scan booked on tuesday but not sure if this is normal or not 

inside my head a voice is saying oh mabey when they went in and done the mid cycle cathater test they cleared out what ever was in the way and now im pregnant and sitting in work going need to get to the chemist and buy a test ....on other shoulder the voice of reason saying shut up silly girl lol 

any ideas xxx


----------



## Guest

I'm sure that spray stops everythin and injections boost ur ovaries the girls will explain it more clearly x


----------



## wanabmum

Well thats us good to go   but not straight away of course   
Have provisional date of the 22nd Sept to start stims so egg collection will be in the first week of October, i have to phone on the first day of my next period which is tommorrow / sat and get prostap appointment which will be start of Sept so i feel better knowing we have dates   .
Dionne - yes i got weight and hight checked - Bmi down to 29.1    just have to watch what I'm doing now as from sat night I'm on Holiday for a fortnight   .
Smith - totally understand I'm on here all the time and fall out with DH about it often.


----------



## catbob

Lou B - DH is allowed in the recovery room whilst you get ready to go in andwhen you come out but not during the procedure.  You are given a time to call the next day to see how things have gone.  I phoned this morning and told we have 6 embryos but need to phone back tomorrow morning to see how they are doing and if transfer will be tomorrow or Saturday.  DH is allowed in with you for the transfer procedure which only takes 15 mins apparently.  Let me know how tomorrow goes and if you have any questions about Monday - just ask!

Smith2010 - take care whilst you are away from the site and I look forward to seeing you back here when treatment starts

Wannabmum - great that you have dates for when things start moving.  Once it comes around it will start to go quickly.

Ally - great news about holiday x


----------



## Guest

Hey girls - went to work today and kicked up a stink bout not being getting appointments for the hospital! Manager wasn't pleased I went above him, but it got the job done proparaly found out that it was because he didn't want his stats affected! Raging, but got 2hours off on holiday paid and nooooo making time up :d. 

I'm in a better mood seems as tho my body returning slowly back to normal weighed myself this am and I'm back to 87.5kg pheww bmi is 35! So I'm pleased  just need to keep on my wee exercise bike and ewatch what I'm eating! No more bread, think I went nuts for a while there haha. Will catch up later


----------



## LouB

Hi all

still in work trying to do everything before i finish up for a week or so - nightmare!

Smith - i completely understand where you are coming from, i tend to sneak away in between tx and try to get on with a 'normal' life.  hope to see you back soon though x

Isis - i should know the answer to this as i'm not on my 4th time with the spray but i really cant remember - sorry.

wanabmum - woo, thats great you have a start date, really not that long to go and it will fly in,  enjoy being drug free while it lasts though!

Catbob - great news about the embryos, bet your desperate to get back and get them in!  are you allowed to go for 2 or just 1?  thanks for the info, its all the really silly wee things i'm worrying about now.  how have you been feeling post ec?  are you taking it easy?

dionne - good on you for challenging the boss - pays to be assertive!  hope your other manager is ok with you now, he/she is probably just peed off that they didn't get to make the decision - power hungry!

afm - very tired at the moment and still have the wee niggly headache which has been with me for days.  I feel pretty uncomfortable and bloated too which is nice  !  Just hoping everything is as it should be in there, no under or overstimulation!  back to the hosp tomorrow for a scan and hopefully i get told that i'm in on monday for ec   

Lou x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Sym:  I hope that you are enjoying your hols and the rest and relaxation.

Sharon:  I am really sorry to hear this.  Stay strong.     

Ally:  Sorry for all the waiting that you have.  It is really hard when announcements are made.  

Catbob:  6 embies is great.    Hoping that you get great news tomorrow and that you get your transfer soon.

Dionne:  That's terrible about hospital appointments.  I have a lot of colorectal, gynae and IVF appts and they always give me them.  Glad that you got it sorted.

Lou:  Glad that you are responding well and good luck for tom.  

Wannabemum:  Great that you have dates now.  All be starting very soon.

Hi to any other ladies who I have missed.  

Afm, I stopped my pill on Tuesday night and am waiting for AF to arrive.  A bit uneasy as I usually have spotting as I run the packs together but nothing this time.  Worried that Af not going to arrive and then not quite sure what would happen!

xx


----------



## Guest

Hi laura I think I am same as u, I have a lot of colorectal and gyn probs to be honest I'm only 24 and shouldn't be having these problems to be honest . 

Arrgh can't wait to get finished so tired by time I get home it will be back of 10 lol how are all of u girlies keeping.

Symanthaw - u better have remembered my bag woman or no sympathy for ur swollen feet or big booobs u will get having twins


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Dionne

I know exactly what you mean.  I never thought that I would have all these problems at 31.    A colostomy and all.  Do you see a colorectal surgeon at the Royal?  I am at the Southern.  My gynae is there too.

xx


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi wannabmum, good news re dates, that's not long at all x

Dionne, think temp is probably infection related rather than erythromycin, ulcers could be sign being run down or infection, corsodyl mouthwash from boots is good for same.

I'm in the southern at the moment, no jobs at all no one recruiting, been keeping an eye on show website myself . Glad to hear you stood up for yourself re appointments, I had to speak to my male colleague today re swaps etc for when treatment comes up, my manager who I asked to keep it in confidence had spoken to him as he is the same grade as me and told him my situation and that he would maybe have to help me out at short notice. He was totally useless, had to swap two weeks time for a smear and it was a total struggle to get it, ndomt imagine it's gonna be easy oh joy x


----------



## Guest

Thanks mrs was think it was that myself but wasn't too sure I should be still reading my books to be honest. I was pleased with myself I am usually quiet but it got to me I thought to myself no stuff this its my future and my health.

Its the monklands I attend for the colorectal surgeon I've came close to getting a colostomy when I was younger I've to go in for a camera to see if adhesions something something :s. 

Ally - what do u specialise in I loved my surgical placement my 14 week placement was in the burns ward in royal it was fantastic!


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi everyone, a wee question for all you clued up people, how long do you think (approx) I'll be on stims? I'm getting prostap on the 20th Aug and then I'll be back on the 7th Sept to collect my meds, when do you think (all being well) I would get EC? Just trying to work out when I might need time off work! Thanks. Laura xxx


----------



## Guest

Laura - I wouldn't tempt fate you need to wait and see there could be delays in appointments and everything. I would wait til you get ur appointment then book a holiday asap from work they have to honour it x


----------



## LouB

Hi Laura - i collected my meds on the 4 August and got the first injection in the hosiptal.  I was told to inject evey day and come back on wed 10 August and then again on friday 12 (today).  I now seem to be 'ready' and am waiting on the phone call to say whether ec is mon 15 or tuesday 16th.  

hope that helps, some people tend to be on them slightly longer so its really difficult to guess when ec will be.  My work is fine and i can take time whenever i need it without really having to ask but DH has a less flexible workplace so he's been bugging me about dates to take off!!  he's just put in leave for the whole week now to try and cover ec and et (hopefully we'll get that far!).


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

Dionee:  Hope that all goes well and that the adhesions are not causing you too much bother.

Laura:  I was stimming for 2 weeks in total, but everyone is different.  

xx


----------



## dragonlady1380

well i got told to take a pregnancy test in a week and if it is positive to call clinic and go for yet more bloods but if it is negative then im discharged to wait on next period to call fertility clinic to start again.

thing is sorry for tmi but i have had a bit of bleeding but havnt passed any clots and the bit of tissue thats left is 8mm so im sure i wud notice that passing. 
when we were doing the icsi all my illness symptoms seemed to be much better but now they r coming back how odd is that.


----------



## Guest

Dragon - it is odd. How are you keeping? How is your dh coping? 

Laura - thank you, seen the surgeon he had no idea why I was there as he knows I'm waiting to go in, as per usual the conversation turned to my diet again! And if ilost bit more blah blah how ivf would work lol. Sick of hearing the word DIET lol I have already lost 2 stone and I'm sooo struggling to get last stone off its as if my body wants to stay at 13st lol


----------



## isis2712

13 stone thats getting me worried , im about that weight mabey a wee bit heavier and they havent told me to lose weight , even thou i feel like im slilpping throught the net so to speak , are they gny whack on me suddenly that i need to loose weight putting it back further ? 

when did everyone get told to be loosing it ?

oh no another panick lol


----------



## dragonlady1380

im having a few painful days but im used to it. my dh is coping ok but he is a man so he bottles it all up.  ive been keeping busy with card making and writing ive finished another novel and about to start a new one.


----------



## LauraM2011

Thanks for your replies ladies, good to know. I can usually take hols from work when I want but just wanted to get a rough idea of what's going to be happening next month. Cheers! xxx


----------



## Guest

They tell you if you are over weight and your bmi is over 35. It depends on your height the taller you are the better lol i am only 5ft1 and was 15st9 when i first starts mrs so they will explain all that at your clinic it might depend on treatment you are getting im getting icsi. 

Dragon - what kind of novels do you write? Yeah i agree about the male part bottling it up my hubby bottled it up for days and suddenly exploded that when he found out he had a low sperm count he felt so guilty but they get there in the end got to let them come out it on their own


----------



## wanabmum

Thought I'd just say that every scale weights differently so even if your own scales say you are OK doesn't mean the royals scales will   . As Nola said she was 35.1 and was sent home   . for 3 months


----------



## dragonlady1380

i write all sorts depends on the mood im in. ive done vampire ones and murder mystery, romance, sci fi, erotica, kids cartoon books with the illustrations too and fantasy with dragons and fairies.  im always writing lol


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi dionne, i work in haemato -oncology, people with leukaemia etc, hard but very interesting area to work in. Can be really sad but we get amazing patients x have just finished a 60 hour very busy week sloop glad to be on hols, away to pack as away on Sunday.

Take care ladies, hope all goes well for those with appointments and treatments this week x


----------



## Guest

Wannabe - totally agree with what you say I got sent away for being 35.1! Absalutely gutting. But I'm just at 35 just now. I try not weigh myself on home scales as I went for my preassessment and I was 86kg but on my weight watchers home scales in frigging 88.7kgs! Wannabe what part of treatment u at u on ur injections? 

hi to anyone I've missed


----------



## wanabmum

No just had consults appointment yesterday, so booked in for 22nd sept for first scan and stims- hopefully it will be 3rd cycle lucky.x
.x


----------



## Guest

Wanna - jings do they know why it hasn't worked? I'm on my first and not looking forward to it at all I'm so soft I don't think I cud cope emotionally if it didn't work


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey girls hope everyone is well

been reading back and dont want to put a spanner in works but employers dont have to give you time off for IVF its classed as an elective proceedure and not necessary for your health!!! Bonkers i know and GPs dont actually have to sign you off sick either as its not a medical condition!! I had to fight my doc to get signed off and in end he suggested that it should be the GRI who gave me a sick line so might be worth asking them if you need one if youve not got a sympathetic GP. You should also ask your employer if they have an IVF policy which would entitle you to time off for appts.

Hi to all the new ladies hope tx goes well
luv c xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Flygirl

Hope that you are keeping well?    I agree that IVF is an elective procedure and therefore, employers don't need to give you it off but I think that other hospital appointments for colo-rectal clinics or whatever, they have to give you?  At least I was sure that they did but I may be wrong.

Hope that you are all well.

xx


----------



## LauraM2011

Last year before I started ICSI I spoke to my HR dept and they said it was a bit of a gray area. They said I was allowed a bit of time off here and there for appointments but I should try to get them first thing and I could make up time. 

I didn't actually take that much time off anyway. At GCRM I got appointments before 9am when poss. I took 2 days off for the EC and 2 for the ET. This year I've been saving up leave for treatment and have 15 days left so I'll take more time off.

I remember my boss (who has 5 kids) saying to me the IVF was a choice, it wasn't like I needed time off because I had cancer. I felt quite annoyed about that, it's not like it really is a choice, my body is telling me that I should have a baby! I can't just tell myself to stop wanting this, it's a human instinct to want kids.


----------



## Guest

Laura - its easy for ur boss to say that having 5 kids! (Assuming it was natural!) Makes me angry cause I have a family member exactly like that! Told us before we had house etc we should have been going throuygh treatment because we weren't classed as "settled or ready and immature" because we didn't have ahouse (we were on waiting list!). It was easy4 her to say having 2 kids naturally stupid b***h! Still makes me mad haha. 

Girls in the work place (check individually in ur handbooks) ivf is treated like pregnancy, it is by law they give u the appointments off without making time up (big companies that is not little ones). I had h.r give me staff hand book


----------



## dragonlady1380

ok ladies totally off topic but i need some help. im starting a new novel and i cant seem to get a letter right do any of u know what to write to a soldier u dont know it has to be compelling enough to make him want to write back and know more about u. i want them to fall in love via letters with out meeting. they will meet near the end of the novel if i ever get past this first letter.


----------



## Guest

Dragon - best film to get insiparation is dear john! It is about a soldier etc watch it honestly. 

Girls need help what do I need to take with me on consent/protocol appointment my passport is in my maiden name but hospital is in my married name do I need to take birth and marriage certificate?!?. What else do I take?


----------



## dragonlady1380

ive seen it but i dont want to steal ideas from that im just looking for some ideas about what to write about in the first letter to get it started. im terrible at first letters even in real life lol


----------



## Flygirl77

dionne i only took my driving licence it just has to be picture id....my dp had his licence too and it still had our old address on it lol as long as there is a picture xx


----------



## wanabmum

Dionne my passport is in my maiden name and they do ask what your maiden name is when form filling - Dh passport was out of date so she photo copied anyway and said bring dh's driving licence next time.x


----------



## Guest

No problems I will take my passport and my certifcates aswell. His address is his mums on passport we really need to get them updated


----------



## catbob

Hi 

Sorry not been on for ages.  Thngs been a bit manic this weekend.

Laura - i collected my injections on 27 July and got the first injection in the hospital.  I had my first scan n bloods taken on 5 Aug (normally 9-10 of injections), another scan on Nonday 8 Aug and then we had to play it by ear as to when I was going in for EC.  They said Wednesday, then Thursday, then Friday , then back to Thursday and final it was the Wednesday as my blood levels were too high.  The scan and blood appointments don't take too long.  I always tried to get first thing (think the earliest appointment is 8am).  You get a phone call in the afternoon to let you know what time to take your booster injection and when you will be going in for ec.

I hope that helps, but as Lou B said some people tend to be on them slightly longer so its really difficult to guess when your ec will be.


----------



## catbob

Lou B - The embryologist recommends ow many to put back and DH and I decided to go with whatever they recommended.  I think you can go against their advice and opt to have 2 instead of 1 put in.

I had a few cramps over the next 48 hours after ec but they said that might happend especially as I Had a large number of eggs so my ovaries would be slightly bigger.


----------



## catbob

Well ET happended yesterday and I have 1 embie on board which they said was a 10/10 which is great.  Just need to      On pessaries for the next two weeks - god they are messy!!!!

Felt a bit funny yesterday not sure if it was just emotions/hormones/ or my insides saying god leave me alone  !!!!!  Had a few cramp feelings but hopefully they will pass .

I tend to go into work early and work late so the doctor appointments have been made up before I even took them.  I just told my manager at work I was going in for day surgery and that I needed time off.  I ma also fortunate that I can work from home which I did so didn't need as much time off as I first thought.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## LauraM2011

Wishing you lots and lots of luck catbob. Make sure you take it easy and try to stay calm (easier said than done I know!). x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Great news Catbob.  Wishing you lots of luck.    

xx


----------



## oliver222

Good Luck Catbob.


----------



## Guest

Good luck cat bob  hope everything goes ok! 

4 more days to go til our appointment  excited but nervous!


----------



## LouB

Thats great Catbob, take it as easy as you can over next 2 weeks and good luck!  pessaries are horrible, i'm not looking forward to them 

I'm in tomorrow morning for ec and am really nervous now.  worried that i'm supposed to have done something and i've not!  just need to fast from midnight and hopefully i've not forgotten anything!

Lou x


----------



## Guest

Good luck lou hope u do well xxx


----------



## catbob

Lou b - you will be fine - just remember no food or drink. My appointment time was 8.30 but I did not go into get the ec until about 9.50. You will see a few people before you go in and they will explain what will happen. The staff are all lovely so you are in safe hands. Afterwards go straight home and rest - either in bed or on the sofa. The most you should be doing after ec is lifting your arm to change the Tv channel! Will be thinking about you. Big hugs


----------



## oliver222

Good Luck tommorrow Lou B

I am in at 11.30 for my consents appt.


----------



## LouB

Thanks guys

well the ec went well - i got 18 eggs.  i was really nervous beforehand but you're right catbob, the staff are fantastic.  the sedation was fine although i did feel some discomfort, nothing too bad though and after a wee hour rest we were fine to go home.  the nurse was a wee bit worried that i might be really sore given the amount of eggs but so far so good.  just going to have a very lazy afternoon and i've to phone back tomorrow to see how things are progressing   

catbob - how are you feeling?  

dionne - not long till your first appointment, bet you're desperate to get it all started.

Oliver - hope everything went well with your appointment today.

hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Guest

Lou - yeah I'm excited but bit worried I'm 18days into cycle so starting to swell up so wee bit of weight put on . But glad to hear what they say x


----------



## oliver222

Lou glad all went well.

Dionne hopefully all will be well with your weight, my bmi is 33 and nurse did tell me today that need to make sure that I keep it under 35 as if I go in for prostap injection and above 35 they will stop treatment until back under 35. 

Not great news at appt as my amh is low. Told me less than 4. So I am on protocol 9. No appts this month so have to phone in 1st day of period to organise prostap inj and pencilled in to start 6th Oct.


----------



## catbob

LouB - fantastic news 18 eggs is great. Sending     and they get to it tonight! Mind and rest up.

Oliver222- I was protocol 7 as my Amh was 6. I know oct seems a while away but hang in there x

I feel okay today. Only day 2 post et and thinking this will be a long wait x


----------



## wanabmum

Hey ladies, A/f arrived yesterday so all booked in for prostap on the 3 sept not long to wait!
Oliver a year ago my Amh was 40.6 now its now to 18.3 but its quality we need not quantity
Loub fantastic number they'll have loads of embies to choose from   
Good Luck catbob just keep busy
Hope everybody is doing well and Symanthaw had a great holiday!


----------



## Guest

Yeah well after this month I'm getting my self into gear get some of more weight off. To be honest I don't see the point ur putting it back on when ur pregnant or going through the treatment I'm sick of getting judged by weight. U have be certain weight for this blah blah b lah! Lol rant over!


----------



## wanabmum

Dionne think its because it makes a huge diffrence with sucess rates if you google it , it will tell you more.x
Thats the only thing that i hadn't altered in my last 5 shots and all embies were great quality, who no's!


----------



## wanabmum

We will treat clients with a body mass index [weight/height x height)] ≤ 35kg/m2, however, excessive body weight also has a negative impact on the outcome of treatment. A normal body mass index [weight/(height x height)] is 20-25kg/m2, as a woman's BMI increases beyond this their success rates with IVF are reduced, they require more drugs during treatment and the risks during pregnancy are increased dramatically. These include all complications of pregnancy from congenital abnormalities including spina bifida and heart conditions, to pre-eclampsia, diabetes, increased risk of caesarean section and complications after delivery

Again there are some things you can do to improve outcomes, but your weight should be stabilised before embarking on treatment. We have full access to the NHS weight management services to ensure that you are able to not only optimise your pre-pregnancy weight but ensure through cognitive behavioural therapy that this is a permanent lifestyle change. *

Took this off gri web site!*


----------



## Guest

Wannabe - thanks love I guess I'm just a wee bitty nervous not had a good couple of days been in agony with my back and my belly (I have ibs and it has flared up totally feels worse than cramp lol). I think its just cause of all the stress have gri on thu then getting my wisdom tooth out awake on friday (baring in mind I have a phobia and I am a nervous wreck even getting a check up!). And a added fact work doing my box in lol. How have you been?


----------



## wanabmum

I'm good thanks was out for lunch with the girls so a cheese burger,chips,baileys and a pitcher of woo woo later - i'm feeling guilty so have just burnt 150 cal and about to go on xtrainer again.
Dieting is hard especially when you enjoy food just have to think long term and give your nhs trys your best chance other wise you'll have to pay a hell of a whack to go private - YOU CAN DO IT. Just take one thing at a time .x


----------



## LauraM2011

wanabmum said:


> Hey ladies, A/f arrived yesterday so all booked in for prostap on the 3 sept not long to wait!
> Oliver a year ago my Amh was 40.6 now its now to 18.3 but its quality we need not quantity


That's interesting wanabmum, my AMH was 36 in early 2009 and now it's 8.1, I was wondering why it had dropped so much but it seems like that's normal?? Did you ask why yours had dropped? In my case maybe it's something to do with my age getting closer to mid 30s and having ICSI last year. I'm getting prostap on Saturday, feel quite excited but hoping it doesn't make me feel rubbish! x


----------



## Guest

Wanna - that sounds fun. Is it girls from on here? I'm watching everything I am eating the now, so hard when ur friends have cravings n eating infront of u lol. I can do it I know I can  thanks for ur support soooo appreciated


----------



## LouB

afternoon everyone

what a drizzly wee day.  i always remember the first week back at school being warm so hopefully we will get another couple of nice days in before autumn really starts.

oliver & wanabmum - not long before you both start prostap.  that bit flies in and you should be on the daily injections before you know it, and they really fly in!  How are you feeling about getting started?

dionne - sounds like you've got a lot on at the moment.  are you working long hours too?  i hope you're getting a chance to relax before you start tx.  I felt like that all the way through IUI last year but i've taken it easier for IVF so am hopeful that will make a difference.  I'm usually 100% dedicated to my work but i've decided this is more important so am just doing the bare minimum at work!  maybe you should get one of the relaxation dvd's they sometimes recommend for tx.

catbob - glad you're feeling ok.  are you back at work full time for the 2ww?

Laura - i'm really not sure about the whole AMH thing.  thats great you're starting on prostap this week, you should feel fine on it, maybe just a wee headache and feeling tired but it's worth it just to be started.

afm - i phoned the lab this morning and 10 of the 18 eggs fertilised.  i've to call again tomorrow to see how they are progressing then maybe go in for et tomorrow afternoon or thursday.  i've been feeling pretty sore today, did anyone else feel like this after ec?  hopefully it will go away soon but i'm worried that et will hurt because i'm already sore.  having a chilled wee day with my little dog to make myself feel better!

I hope all the bumps on here are doing well too  xxx


----------



## Guest

Lou - yeah got loads on  defo going to have a message before I get tx to chill me out . How are u?


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Girlys,
                Thats me just back from Bulgaria 2day SHATTERED but had an amazing time  just read through all the posts! my use have been busy!!!! Seems like everyone is panicking about weight at moment, i was same just stop thinking too much the more you worry the more stressed u get


----------



## Guest

Symanthaw - Welcome back.......where my bag woman lol. Yeah its me that has been stressed about weight haha. Got my appointment on the 18th so thursday soooo not looking forward to well i am but im nervous too, to be honest. Hubby said i will be fine but its easy for him to say lol. How was your holiday mrs you starting to show yet? when do you get your next scan etc? Working til 11 tonight   . Sooo stressed and tired to be honest haha i need to get my butt into gear and get my stuff sorted for thursday got busy 2 days off. 

Lou - well done on that many eggs fertilised , how many are you having back 1 or 2?


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Dee.
              Hol was fantastic totally fell head over heels in love again lol bump is massive already bit uncomfortable in the heat with it all and had such an embarrasing morning sickness moment pmsl -  found a bar on sat to watch Rangers game n get a wee munch was feeling icky but i ordered a baked tattie and tuna mayo it came out grilled to a crisp with squirty mayo on top that sent me ill lol trip to loo nowt happened then got back to table and spewed in a carrier back at the table in full view of everyone proceeded to dump it on the tattie untied and ran back to the looo how mortified pmsl!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hahaha owa that would be mortifying hehehe. I have all this to look forward to. Wonder if they will put 2 eggs back for me? As you are the same age as me do you have any other health problems that they would have put 2 back?? I lovveeed bulgaria esp the pancakes and strawberrys n ice cream haha. Was it too warm to sit in then hope u were showing your wee bump off with you bikini! Its good once you get a wee break away huh?


----------



## catbob

Lou b - 10 eggs fertilised is great.keeping fingers crossed they all are good tomorrow - the wait to check is nerve racking but you have a good number. I had a few cramps the couple of days after.

Sym - great to have you back. When is your scan? Can I pick you brain? Not felt that great today - bit bloated, cramps and a bit sick - ec was Wed and et was Saturday (3 day transfer)Had acupuncture today and she thought I might have over stimmed slightly - how did u feel post et x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Dee, 
              I told them i wanted 2 put back they told me that it was ultimately our decision but would prefer if i had one due to my age but we told them i wanted 2 anyway so had to sign a disclaimer and had the 2 popped back so sit down with ur man and see what you want to do xxx

Catbob - Pick away thats what im here for   i had 18 eggs and they said i over stimmed i was in terrible pain begging them to do the Ec lol one i had ec i was in agony 2days later slightly better and had Et again i was going over speed bumps and yelping in pain extremely tender but it felt better about 5days after ET try not sit about the house dwelling on it 2much chick i defo didnt had 1 day with feet up then was out humpfin boxes etc next day ( didnt do me any harm - my opinion only!) i was convinced i was getting a bfp after the pain but was wrong and have 1st scan on the 29th xx


----------



## Guest

Sym - I'm thinking of just putting back one but dh is insisting on 2! Get it over n done with as he says! Easy for him to say haha. But if I have 1 it lessens the miscarriage rate does it not?


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Dee,
              It all depends on how you look at it 1egg vs 2eggs - i done a poll on here a while back and most women said 2 opposed to 1. The way Scott and i decided was 2 eggs have double chance of working compared to a single egg but could result in a multiple pregnancy if they took so we looked at money etc to see how we would cope and opted for the 2 the misscarraige was never part of it as i didnt want to think negative about things im in it to get pregnant and have a baby not loose it sorta thing and if the worst happens to us again then we will face it at the time im just trying to stay possitive about it all and   for best   You really need to agree on what you want  1st as ultimately its your body and while dh may want out way now if you feel happy with 1 then you go with your body chick dont be forced into anything.

keep ur chin up mrs try not get down n out with it all its stressfull enough - bell me if u need a chat xxxx


----------



## LouB

Hey sym glad you had a nice holiday.  sounds as if it was the perfect time to get away.  i'm glad you posted about the pain after ec and et (not glad you were in pain though lol).  i had ec on monday and i'm still feeling pretty sore.  i had 18 eggs too and i think i overstimulated.  i've been taking paracetemol now and again which seems to be helping a bit.  was et sore?

dee - i'm starting to think about the whole 1 or 2 egg scenario too.  My gut says just 1 but there's always a wee voice in my head which says i'd have more of a chance with 2.  i think we will go with the hosp recommendation though.

catbob - sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit rubbish since et.  hopefully you'll feel a bit better soon.

afm - i phoned the lab again this morning and apparently we have 7 good embryos.  i've to call again tomorrow and they'll advise on the grading etc then get me in for et late tomorrow afternoon.  i'm glad i've taken the week off as this would have been a nightmare trying to sneak away early from work.  it's been a bit of a lazy week so far and i feel guilty not doing anything!

xx


----------



## Guest

Aww thanks girls it gives me some hope with you guys . I'm keeping my wee chin up


----------



## isis2712

well still lost 
had a tinty freak outthe other night but managed to calm down 

got ym internal scan yesterday to see if im ok to start on injections womb lining was to thick so to go back on monday and hope and pray that i have a period between now and then or its another month wait arghhh 

been loking online to see how i can get my period to come - taking loads a vitamin c and hot baths and relaxing but nothing ...tonight its a wee spin class mabey excersice will help , cant bare having to wait another month i the dark jsut wnt to get started on my next phase 

any ideas on how to get this period to come  oh n lost a few poundsso all good there lol 

thinking of everyone
xxx


----------



## Guest

Isis - i had same problem there, if u get "jiggy" with it as the girls put it to me then it will happen.

I need to get de-stressed before this appointment tomorrow working in this rubbish place until 11pm   . So going to go home and have a hot bath once i am finished, managed to get all paper work etc together this morning (everything was signed just wanted to check everything over). Dh is ready to get    talking to me like im a silly little girl who doesnt know what is happening i think he forgets im a nurse and im a woman too! lol.

Will keep you guys posted x


----------



## isis2712

haha thanks dionne yea we tried that to lol 

whats your appt for ?? is it iui or ivf ? 

working till 11 thats horrrible try and get home and get a we bath and bed and relax

xxx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Lou, 
              The et was a skoosh if im honest didnt feel a thing!!! your bound to still be sore from the EC though but i was up walking about the shops as soon as hospital let me out from the ET just dont run a marathon lol 7 embies   how many are you having back

Catbob - How are u feeling now? hopefully the pain has eased off xx

Dee - Dont let any man talk down to you chick end of the day its your body and you know best!!!! good luck 4 2moz x

Isis -  i had same problem with linings was gutted but by the time i went back things were fine xxx

Hey to everyone else hope ur all good xx


----------



## Guest

Hey isis I'm having icsi treatment. Keep tryin n it will bring on x

Symth - thank u will give u a bell later x


----------



## catbob

Lou B -7 embies is great. DH and I discussed putting back 1 or 2. We decided to go with what Gri recommended so we went with one. Good luck for tomorrow. It can be a bit emotional once the doctor says "that's the procedure all finished - good luck". I thought I was going to burst into tears!! Dh came in with me but he doesn't need to x 

Sym - feel Better today however today's was the first day I have had some negative thoughts creep in - don't why. Hopefully PMA is back tomorrow. 29th for your scan - not long. Do you still think twins? X

dionne - consents tomorrow hope it all goes well. Remember to ask any questions you have. When I took consents back I had post it's all over with questions on them and another post it with general questions! X

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Guest

Thanks I have got some question but don't know what to ask any ideas? I'm scared I won't get that far. Ended up in the royal a+e they thought I had kidney stone was panikin incase I didn't get back out in time 4 tomorrow lol


----------



## Guest

Hey girls - worry over weight is fine, start my prostrap next month due to missing this one. Period due on 4th sept. I'm on protocol 7? And I'm getting gonoal f what does this mean? I have nev er been more excited to get a period haha lol


----------



## Flygirl77

dionne i was protocol 7 too. Its just your medication plan and timetable. gonal f is really easy to use pre filled epi-pen type syringes that you dial up dose and inject needles are tiny and dont hurt at all. goanl f is your stimm drug but you also sniff 4 times a day after a few days to stop ovulation (cant remember name of drug tho sorry) Gosh just think you could be preggy by xmas honey  youre really on the road now good luck

hope eveyone else is doing good and tx coming along well

afm im doing really good and blooming nicely only 4wks til my gender scan and half way point cant believe im almost half way lol

sym not long til your scan and youll see how many bundles of trouble are cooking up in there lol

take care luv c xx


----------



## Guest

Fly - yeah I could be pregnant soon I'm super excited . I said to dh hopefully by xmas I will be shopping for baby  and I can make up for not having my glass of wine by hav ing more stuffing mashed tatties n gravy haha.  I'm so excited girls I'm finally on the road


----------



## symanthaw

Thats fab news Dee, pleased  ya soz i never txt back batt died on me   xmas u could have best pressie ever  

Im officially ill!!!!! smells, food, sights just making me wanna chuck up n the heartburn is something else!! DH working stupid hours n i jus wanna hug lol


----------



## Guest

Awww sym it can only get better  glad ur going through it first hehehe


----------



## LouB

Hi girls

isis - hope af has made her appearance and you can start on this journey soon x

catbob - how are you feeling?  

sym - women get all the pain don't we!  if its not bad enough to go through all of the fertility issues, you end up feeling ill when you get that BFP!  typical.  well at least its going to be well worth it for you.  rest up and take it easy x

dionne - great to hear you've got a start date.

flygirl - lovely to hear from soemone so far along now.  hope you're keeping well.

afm - ET today with 1 embryo.  i wasn't really listening to the doctor cos i was so nervous so can't remember what grade it was but he did say it was 9/10 so i assume thats good   the procedure was a little uncomfortable as i have a tilted uterus apparently but dh was there to hold my hand which was lovely.  on the dreaded 2 ww and OTD is 30 aug.  i'm already starting to worry that i'm sitting the wrong way or moving too much!!


----------



## catbob

Lou B - how did et go?

Dionne - I was on protocol 7 too.  As flygirl said gonal F injections are easy to do.  The nasal spray you take 23 days after your prostap injections.  Once the daily injections start the treatment flys in until the 2ww x

Flygirl -Glad you are doing well - have you got your maternity clothes list prepared yet? Are you having your baby at GRI?

Symlaw - Thats rubbish you are feeling crap with smells,food etc - hope it passes soon.  Is it milk that you take for heartburn?  do you have an inclinations as to how many bubbas are going to appear on your scan? x


----------



## catbob

Lou B - that's great news.  I was exactly like you - I was frightened to button my jeans in case I squished my tummy too much!!!  Did you have any for freezing? Take it easy and organise a few things to do during the 2ww to help occupy the mind.  I am already counting down the days x


----------



## oliver222

Dionne glad all was okay with your weight.
Loub great news hope your little embryo is growing well.

I am not feeling too confident about the icsi working after hearing news about my low amh. I actually phoned and asked some details about adoption this week. (it was something I was seriously thinking about after my m/c at 16 weeks, but then letter dropped through door about being at top of list). When called up woman had told me that needed to have finished fertility treatment for 6 months before could take it any further, but after speaking to her and giving some details about me, job etc. She seemed a bit more interested if that makes sense and told me that if treatment failed and wished to go ahead to call straight away when treatment ended and although they would not take application straight away she would try and get me to info evenings etc to get ball rolling at least. 
Not decided 100% but am pretty sure if my 1st go does fail that I am not going to take 2nd try and am going to move on to adoption. Not sure how long it normally is between cycles at GRI but am consious that if we want to adopt an under 2 that we cant hang about too long as due to age application needs to be in by end Oct next year. 
Here is hoping that I am succesful but if not I am feeling positive that adoption is right route for me.


----------



## catbob

Oliver - it is important to do what is best for you. However you need to give this ICSI session your best shot. Maybe you should phone up GRI or the counsellor woman that deals with GRI they might be able to give you more info on low amh x


----------



## LouB

Oliver i really hope you are successful with icsi and i wish you all the best.  its nice to hear that you have started considering the adoption process too and maybe its something you could still do when this tx works!  i've always wanted to foster or adopt and i definitely think if we are lucky enough to be blessed with a couple of babies (or even just one) through this process then we will foster or adopt in the future.  and if we never get that far, as devastating as it will be, its nice to think that i can still be a mum to another wee one who needs a good home xx

catbob - i'm a major freak out at the moment!  worried that i've ruined it all by sleeping fo a bit on my tummy last night, and have spend the morning googling decaf coffee cos i didn't realise it still contains caffeine (only a teeny bit apparently though).  this couple of weeks is going to be a nightmare!  we had 1 embryo put back in and i thought we had 6 to freeze but they sent us away with a sheet saying 8 are being frozen - i'll check it all out when i go back.  I'm off for another few days then back to work on thursday so that should take my mind off of all of this!  hope you're looking after yourself x

Lou xx


----------



## LauraM2011

We went to GRI today for them to tell us that DH is now completely infertile so we can't have treatment. 

They should have phoned us to tell us not to come for the prostap but for some unknown reason they didn't.

There are no words to describe how utterly heartbroken we are. I think this may be the end of the road for us.


----------



## Guest

Laura - is there noyt sperm donation or even adoption love? They will have something there for you. My heart goes to you xxx


----------



## wanabmum

Laura m and Dh i am so sorry to read that, life and the way this has been handled sucks big time, it should have been a priorty for them to get you in to discuss it and even if they can't help, even to have given you some upbeat options so that its just not utter devestation you leave with.
Take some time out to let this sink in    then onwards on your journey , how would dh feel about a doner? / adoption.
Keep on the journey your baby is still waiting at the end of it, just has taken some extra hurdels to jump.
Take care we are all here for you if you need us.x


----------



## LouB

so sorry to hear that Laura


----------



## oliver222

Laura I am so sorry to hear your news. After you have had time to grieve as people have said you could maybe look at donor eggs or adoption. Good luck with whatever you decied.

I went for accupuncture on Friday and she didn't seem too concerned about my amh levels. She said that until recently normal levels were considered by many to be between 5-15 so not that far out. Also said that although does drop with age that fact I fell pregnant less than a year ago was good sign as would not have been vastly higher when I had natural bfp. She said to give it one final push at natural bfp prior to icsi, so I am going to see her at end of month after period and then at ovulation. And then if no joy will have accupuncture during icsi and following vitamin protocol. So will give it my all and then will see how I feel but I def think that I will move onto adoption if no success.


----------



## LauraM2011

Thanks girls for the msgs. Woken up this morning feeling determined to continue. We're going to look at the sperm donor option and ofcourse there's also adoption. GRI are calling me tomorrow to organise a date to go back and talk things through. It was such a massive shock, so cruel to have waited 2.5 years for treatment to hear it was too late. I wish someone had told us there was a possibility that his conditon could get worse, we would have frozen sperm if we'd known. Wishing you all the best. xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey girls - where is sharon? I've not seen her on this for wee while? I'm getting excited now counted down days til af arrives  boobs getting sore the now lol, felt it last night when some muppet cut infront of me in the car and seatbelt went rigid outtccchhh lol. How is everyone keeping?


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Girls,  
              Hope everyone feeling ok  

Dee - my phones acting up not letting me txt back grrrrrr im not sure where my mum got pillow but argos have them on offer at minute.

Sym xx


----------



## Guest

Hey sym - thanks I will have a wee look, I can't sleep just now my back is too sore  n poor scott not sleeping either. 

I'm paniking about all these appointments I need for hospital my work isn't even letting me off for dentist appointment  I'm going to speak to h.r fed up with all this added stress!


----------



## catbob

Laura - Sorry to hear your news but glad to see that you are feeling stronger today to consider the other options available to you.  I am sure GRI will be able to gve you some good advice.  The ACS unit also have a counsellor and it may be worthwhile gettting in touch with her too x


----------



## catbob

Day 8 post ET - had a meltdown yesterday - thought AF was coming so was a bit upset about that.  It didn't come but think I had stressed myself out so much that it all came flooding out.  Do feel a bit better today though.  Had to change my blood test appointment fromThursday to Friday as I am not working in Glasgow on Thursday - now seems like forever to find out results! x


----------



## Guest

Hey I was just wondering what is the side effects of having this prostrap injection what happens when I have had it? How soon after egg collection does it take for transfer also?


----------



## symanthaw

Dee - You may feel slightly tender after the injections and Ec but it depends what protocall your on as to how many days you have to wait after EC before you get ET. I had my ec on friday the 15th and et on the monday 18th but it all varies so you would need to discuss this with the hospital. Try a pillow between your thighs - takes a bit of preassure off your back chick.

Sym xx


----------



## Guest

Symantha - honestly its a nightmare back in agony with my boobs also if dh brushes past them he gets knocked out! Lol. Hubby is buying me one of they pillows at end of the month . Ohhhh I'm excited :d dh says if he hears me talk about my periods again he is locking himself in a cupboard n not coming out lolol


----------



## symanthaw

Yeah dee, 
                Dont be too shocked by that men in general DONT like periods lmao your treading a fine line between he loves you and your going to repusle him lmao best keep the info to yourself untill it arrives then throw a big party and break the news to him he cant have sex for ages coz when that finished your on treatment hehe poor boy!!!


----------



## Guest

Yeah I'm sure he will love that sentence we can't have sex for ages cause of treament lol x


----------



## Flygirl77

Dionne if you look at my signature you will see how long it took on protocol 7 from start to finish with me. Prostap shuts your system down so about 7 days after you get it you bleed to get rid of your lining then you stim to get your lining nice and thick and grow your follies for ec. 
Think between starting prostap and getting bfp I was 6 wks xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Flygirl,
                  See your first scan for the bfp what excactly did you get to see/ hear etc do u get pics

Sym xx


----------



## Guest

Ohhh I'm so excited so hopefully by end of october/november I should be hopefully bfp! I'm just praying it works


----------



## Flygirl77

Sym 
They just check the pg is not ectopic and they measure sack and check for heartbeat. They show you everything that's going on and point out hb etc and of course check how many lol they check tubes and ovaries and give you how many wks you are. And of course you get pics I got 3  you then go see nurse and for once they don't want blood from you lol they give you forms to take away with you to fill out and send back at end of pregnancy with outcome for the ivf stats. Have you told you gp yet?? If not get that done and get your antenatal care rolling because you don't go back to gri after this scan. Not long to go now chick it's the longest wait of your life waiting for this scan lol xx


----------



## Guest

I can't wait til all the scanning, do u get to keep pictures of ur ovaries, I thought it was a gd idea to keep track of my journey don't ya think? Hubby said its weird am I being weird I've kept all my app cards n letters etc


----------



## Flygirl77

Oh dionne that made me chuckle you don't get pics of your ovaries when you go for scans lol


----------



## Guest

Fly - lol I know I'm daft honestly haha


----------



## symanthaw

Hey flygirl,
                Thanks for that, i like to try have clear in my mind excactly what im going for i cant wait will be the best feeling in the world after such a long painfull wait to get here  bittersweet!!!! I was at doctor on thursday there as im still on clexane jabs untill im 12 weeks he told me once ive had my scan book another appointment with him and they'll pass me over to the midwife team  

Dionne - They do take pics for your file of the ovaries but never give you a picture but im sure if u really wanted one you could always ask and just explain  why you want it. If im honest they dont look like much just a blob with blobs in it  

Well ive just woken up from the worlds longest nap seem to be doing alot of them lately!!! Hope everyone else is good

Sym


----------



## Guest

That's me b ack from my wee shopping trip. Hubby has took me into mamas and papas to pick my furniture and pram all done got a quote for changing unit, wardrobe, vot/daybed and 3 in 1 city pram (which includes stand etc for 749) all in its coming to 3,009! So putting deposit of 600 down at end of month :d by the time I'm pregnant due I will be sorted :d


----------



## symanthaw

Dionne- 

                I strongly urge you please dont rush into buying things!!!!!! I know your desperate to get started and get all the baby stuff in but you have to keep in mind you still have your treatment to go through & without sounding negative it may not work first time, you may need a few shots before you get your bfp and worst case you may never get the result same as some others on this thread. I feel terrible spoiling your joy but the reality is your still a bit off and the worst thing you could do is tempt fate by buying things to end up of a reminder of what never was.

    Scott and I looked at things and have held back even still untill our scan shows that everything is safe and sound with the baby then i dont want to risk buying things before hand weve just lifted packs of wipes and small things. 

Sym xx


----------



## wanabmum

Have to say i agree with Sym -what if by the time you get a Bfp there is a new collection in and you like it better or your Nhs shots don't work and you have £3000 worth of nursery stuff and no baby, when that could have paid for a private cycle!
As much as we have to stay positive we have to be realistic only 33 people in 100 will get a Bfp just got to hope we are one of them.x


----------



## oliver222

Dionne I agree with Sym

It is really good that your are excited and postive but maybe best to put money away instead of buying things and putting down deposits. Again I dont want you to worry or put a downer on things for you but if things didnt work out those things would be a horrible reminder to you. With my last pregnancy when I lost the twins I signed up to every baby club under the sun and I am still getting those horrible little reminders through the post. On my due date in July I was bombarded with Your new baby has arrived leaflets and it made it all the more difficult. I am probably more of a worrier as I lost a baby at 16 weeks so late on and my mum had bought a few outfits the week before. But having little reminders just makes it harder. In fact the outfits are tucked away at back of wardrobe and if I catch a glimpse of that carrier it is still like a knife to the heart.
As I said don't want to out you on a downer and do stay upbeat and positive but maybe as Sym said hold out till you see that little hb on your scan (which I am sure you will)


----------



## Guest

no I totally understand  my mum went off her nut but hey no harm in looking x


----------



## catbob

Dionne - the girls are right. Maybe put the mammas and papas brochure in the drawer just now. It will still be there after your treatment is finished. If you get your bfp then you will still have plenty of time to get your furniture. Your focus should be on ensuring you have a pma to start treatment x


----------



## Guest

Brouchers are put in the drawer getting too far ahead girls


----------



## symanthaw

Hey dont let is disshearten you chick were all the same desperate to get the nurserys ready for the long awaited bundle of joy but have had to hold back. I know everything i want but not allowed it untill scan soooooo tempting to order it all now


----------



## isis2712

aww dionne know the feeling Ive been planning my nursery for ages , and everythings so expensive that you think if i get it the now then its in , what ive done is started putting the cash away for things in wee envelopes with the item written on the outside so that all goes well ive got the cash , and if not well i can put it towards some other options , 

i went back yesterday to get told my lining of the womb has doubled so cant start my injections till my periods start - taking pills they gave me for 5 days to make it start 

had a melt down in work sitting in the board room with my manager and amanaged to burst in to tears ...not sooo good 
but feeling much more positive today 

xxx


----------



## burnsie

I am attending the Lanarkshire Support Group in Motherwell on the 1st September.


----------



## burnsie

There is a new support group starting in Ayrshire and Arran on the 31st August.


----------



## catbob

2 more days to go - so nervous!!!! Don't feel any different apart from being really tired. But that could be the lack of sleep catching up on me 

Sym how were you feeling at this stage?

Lou B - how are you getting on?


----------



## LouB

hey catbob - i'll have everything crossed for your OTD.  that sounds really positive that you don't feel any different - seems to be the way it goes for a BFP.

i'm very sure that its all over for me already.  I've had af pains since ET and it's been gradually getting worse just like with all the failed attempts at IUI last year.    i'm devastated and not holding out any hope.  just need to pick myself up in a couple of days and hope i can get somewhere with one of my little frozen embies!

best of luck to you x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Catbob,
                    2 days   suprised youve waited i tested day 10 lol. Im feeling ok i guess if this sickness is to be considered normal but its hit me like a ton of bricks i cant eat much at all and lucky if it stays down   got my 1st scan on monday so once ive seen them ill feel a whole load better :-D

Lou - dont think too negative about the pains i had terrible pains the week following ET and still got a BFP x


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi, thought I would just update you on things. Dr Nelson thinks DH might have a condition which causes his sperm to go back into his bladder rather than out. DH is going to get tested for this next week and he might need to get TESE. If we can't get anything from DH then will probably go down the donor sperm route.  It's been a hard few days but have to keep going. Laura x


----------



## oliver222

Laura 
Glad you and husband are looking forward to the future. Hope the tests bring good news.


----------



## catbob

Lou b - I have had pains on and off since et so don't give up hope just yet 

Laura - fingers crossed the news is better once the doc reviews what is happening. Keep positive


----------



## Guest

Good luck laura say a wee prayer for u n ur hubby . Started to panic last night girls thought I was getting af as I had cramps, I kept thinkin its not sept so they might not do my prostap injection (and plus swelling not down in boobs = extra weight) hubby said if he hearsa about my weight again he will throw the scales out lol. I totally panicing I've got this far don't need them to take it away from me 2 be honest  I'm a emotional wreck lol


----------



## symanthaw

Dee - Stop worrying if they come early they come early it will be ok!!!! Your weight will be up and down also just dont worry about it!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

Symantha - I know I do it every month huh? Got a body pillow today a orthopaedic one outta argos so looking forward to getting a night sleep lol. Do u get really sore boobs when u get pregnant btw or just bigger


----------



## symanthaw

Ohhh thts good you got your body pillow - hope it worked! Boobs were tender for couple of weeks but they have got huge since lol i was a 38DD im now a 38F and thats only 8 weeks preggars so i dont know what theyre going to be like in another few weeks lol giving me a ****ty back


----------



## wanabmum

Good Luck Catbob! Hope you get a


----------



## symanthaw

Catbob - All the luck in the world for 2day huni i hope you dont need to wait too long for the result xx


----------



## catbob

BFN  gutted x


----------



## Guest

Cat - gutting news hun but chin up ur wee baby will still be waiting on u xx


----------



## symanthaw

Catbob - So sorry for your devestating news    if you need anything at all just askxx


----------



## oliver222

Cat so sorry


----------



## LouB

so sorry catbob.  i don't think there's anything anyone can say to make you feel better just now.  i hope you and your DH can take a few days to come to terms with it then start to plan the next move.  

i've completely resigned myself to a BFN too as i'm so used to the symptoms.  Had a terrible week so far then had a massive fight with my DH in the car this morning cos i said i was sad and he just pointed out a car that jumped a light - raging!  made up with him now though.  i hope we can get an appointment soon to discuss FET although i'm not sure whether that counts as a round of IVF.  if it does then it will be our last - for financial reasons but mostly because of emotional reasons.  maybe i'm destined to adopt which is no bad thing

hope everyone else is well.

lou x


----------



## Guest

Cat - we are all here for you and thinking of you . 

Symantha - u got ur phone fixed yet need someone to blether too lol

Wonder how sharon is getting on did she not have egg transfer? Wonder if she got her bfp!


----------



## symanthaw

Dee - can get calls but txts r bit dodgy at moment!!! Sharon had her transfer and sadly got a bfn so decided to take some time out from the site to recover. 

If your having FET it does not count as a shot its only fresh cycles that use up a shot xxx


----------



## LouB

that sounds really good, thanks sym xx


----------



## allymcbeal

Hey ladies, lots happening on here since I was last on. Cat sorry to hear your devastating news x

Great holiday although wasn't healthy as I'd planned, had lots of alcohol - very naughty but good fun and much needed relaxation. 

Phoned clinic today to check amh had been processed and was told I'm on protocol 5 it looks really long , anyone else do this? Also daft question time but start at day21 ,  I tend to ovulate round about this time, does that affect it?


----------



## Guest

Symanthaw - omg I didn't know that  poor wee soul I hope she is ok, a lot of us girls are getting bfn I am starting to panic because sharon was really careful n followed everything wasn't she? I think when I get my et I will be taking 2 weeks off as I will be petrified .


----------



## symanthaw

Dee - Im telling you all this sit about and be carefull stuff is rubbish the nurse even told me so you can have sex days after the ET and go about your daily business as normal she in fact told me that sitting about is not what your body is used to so your reducing your chances by doing so. i was walking around the town shopping after ET and chilled next day then was back at work lifting things - bit sore granted but i was fine had sex day 7 i think if you want to think about it sooooo much then its not going to happen but thats just my opinion cant really go on that. Got your txt mrs not letting me txt back only getting calls im afraid ****in phone grrrrrrr   xx


----------



## Guest

No probs mrs, well I will prob end up forgetting n doing own thing, I have to do everything myself anyways u ask dh to it n he does it half way measures or not at all. Getting bit annoyed wif it now


----------



## symanthaw

Lol ive milked this morning sickness for all its worth with scott but think he's clicked on ever so slightly but got let off with the cooking 2day :-D just got a fratellis takeout T-Bone steak was absolute heaven   Should have phone fixed by weekend but if u need a gab just ring me xxx


----------



## Guest

Symantha - I'm gonna grass u in to scott u will make us women look like wimps to this morning sickness lol...is it really bad I don't mind being sick but feelin sick I h8 it yuck. I'm soooo comfy with my pillow now I know how women like them, my back doesn't hurt as much, just wish this boob pain wid beat it


----------



## symanthaw

away chase yourself grass me in lol i deserve it the grief i put up with from this boy he does sfa and expects the world lmao!!! Is it the big long pillow u got?? thts what i have but dogs kinda knicked it theyre gd.  Ive felt better 2day no sickness at all was in Hamilton shopping and had 2 keep sitting down but ill live xx


----------



## Guest

Symantha - u don't sound pregnant u sound like a old lady  teehee. Awk sickness will pass told u its probably all the hormones uv got in u. Arrgh on way to work after being off for a week (ill not holiday!) Don't wanna go back . Not long now next weeeekkk (hopefully if af arrives in time!)


----------



## symanthaw

Haha old lady is about right at the mo pmsl but hey i do it with style   xxx Try not let work get u down 2 much


----------



## catbob

Hey - thanks everyone for all your thoughts was reading them on the train home from work yesterday and the tears were rolling - although had to choke them back as the guy across from me might have thought I was a looney.  Was at work when I got the call so couldnt really have a good cry. But came home to DH and a lot of cuddles and tears and felt a bit better for it.

Feeling really deflated today - we will give it another shot although not sure when.  It will be a FET so I suppose I will need to check out what that involves etc.

LouB - everything still crossed for you.  I felt pretty ok and got a BFN so even though you are having pains etc it doesnt always mean bad news.  When is your OTD?


----------



## LauraM2011

So sorry to hear that catbob :-(. Try to keep your chin up, it's good you have frosties. xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey girls not long now til af arrives calculating wednesday coming (knowing my luck I will be late!). What happens when I phone on the 1st day of af do I come in on that day or what?

Woohooo I'm excited :d


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Dee- Its usually day 2/3 they bring you in and do a vaginal scan to see if the linning is thin enough to start the drugs. But not sure of your protocal as i was on no4 i had to take tablets for 2 weeks and the 1st day of my period i called up and they gave me a date to go in and collect the tabs then i had another period before scan on the 2&4th day.

Hows everyone else getting on??

Sym xx


----------



## Guest

Ah I see I'm on protocol 7 just now. How come u were on protocol 4? What's the difference in all the protocols?


----------



## symanthaw

Couldnt tell u chick i think it goes by type of treatment u need and hormone levels. protocal 4 was metaformin tabs starting day 21 of period then when Af arrived day 2 i had scan - too thick back day4 - started mepour jabs & something else i 4got its name lol then 15days after i had scan again to check the folies back 3 days later in for collection 2days after that then transfer another 2 days later. Prepare yourself for the worst few weeks of your life as this is the bit that i found hardest out of everything during my time at the acs days feel likes weeks just willing things to hurry up and of course when u have ur et its the 2ww it will test u as a person and your relationship but if your lucky enough to get the bfp it makes it all worth while   I feel so overwhelmed that i was a lucky one when there are so many other girls on this thread who deserve it just as much and have had devestating blows it makes me feel guilty at times   Got my scan on monday at the acs though and hopefully seeing the heartbeat will make it all seem real and worth the past 3.5 years of tough times, sleepless nights and rivers of tears, feeling a bit sentimental tonight as always risk something wrong and i guess i wont stop worrying untill i have the baby in my arms - think ive been set of as my mum bought me 2 gorgeous matching baby outfits 2day and maternity jeans...... you wait so long for it to happen with ivf when it does you cant help but feel like your on the outside looking in on someone elses life just so sureal.


Sorry for the emotcional **** lol 

Sym xxx


----------



## Guest

Omg symantha I am the same I'm a emotional wreck just now . I have been waiting 3.5years too its a long road and still long way to go babe, send me a pic of scan n let me know how u got on babe n see if its twins or more than 2 lol. Are u starting to show already?
Can I ask symantha what happened to u that u needed ivf? I'm currently already on metformin I take 2 tabs twice a day been on them since 2009 when I got diagnosed with pcos. Tell u sumfin those tabs aint nice to take ur stomach can reject them and ur in bathroom all day with crippling poo'ing cramps!


----------



## wanabmum

Dionne I'm on protocol 7 - i had to phone on first day of a/f to make an appointment for prostap injection which will be this coming Sat so thats 3 weeks after a/f then I'm back on the 22nd for scan and drugs,is it maybe that you've to phone for? Did they give you a copy of protocol sheet?


----------



## Guest

Yeah I've to phone on first day of a/f arriving same as you . I think they will be here soon my back is absalutely breakin n I'm tired all the time just now. Wonder if prostrap will be sore  I'm a rubbish patient


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Morning Ladies,

SYM - Just wanted to say good luck with your scan tomorrow chick...  I was reading your post there and it all sounded very very familiar, when you get that BFP its just hurdle after hurdle and in a way you cant kinda accept it.  Thats me nearly 6 months and still at the back of my mind think " this cant actually be happening " its so so surreal, we were trying for 7 years so it takes a long time for your head to get round it.....  I was quite sad the day I left ACS in the Royal, just remembered that very first appointment we had and the whole wee journey, we can never repay them for what they have gave us - its just amazing.  Wishing you happy n healthy pregnancy and it wont be long till you have that wee bubba right where he/she belongs    .

DIONNE - Best of luck for your journey starting, its a very exciting time!!!!  I have to agree with SYM and after ET have a wee day or so rest then business as usual.  If there was anything proven to say "do nothing" for two weeks they would keep you in hospital.  I returned to work as normal and just got on with things and got a BFP first time.  I really wish you the best of luck - keep your feet firmly on the ground  

Sorry to all you ladies who had BFN's     It really upsets me when I see them and as much as I dont post on here or say much im always checking on to see peoples stories, i pray your time will come    ..

Lots of Love to you all 

Fiona xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

morning girls

sym just want to wish you good luck for your scan tomorrow. remember and take a tissue for the tears im sure youll have when you see those wee hearts flickering away. cant wait to find out how many youve got cooking away in there lol

dionne prostap is on day 21 of your cycle and its not sore at all. the needle is so fine you hardly feel it. what i will say is make sure you drink plenty water during the prostap phase as i suffered really bad headaches. i was lucky not to get any other of the menopause symptoms but everyone is different

nala so good to hear from you i was thinking about you the other day wondering how you were getting on. 6 months already!!! youll have you wee twinnies in your arms in no time. a friend of mine had twins 2wks ago 11 wks early both are in scbu but doing really well called them iona and isla 

wanabmum only a week til you start dr fab honey xx

luv c xx


----------



## Guest

Sym - good luck for tomorrow chick let us know how mnay u have cooking in there x


----------



## allymcbeal

Hey ladies

Good luck tomorrow sym x

Hope you are enjoying your pregnancy Claire and Fiona, it really keeps me going seeing posts from pregnant people on here x keep well x


----------



## catbob

Dionne I was protocol 7. you get prostap injection day 21 of cycle(count from day af arrives. Then about 16 days later you get bloods, ultrasound and start daily injections. The prostap gave me sore heads but drinking lots of water helped. 

Sym - hope all is well tomorrow - do you have a gut feeling if it is one or two? X


----------



## catbob

Lou B - how getting on? X


----------



## Guest

Catbob - thanks  I'm just getting excited now but I'm scared incase they turn me away for my weight its up and down the now for some reason :s. I'm sticking to my diet but swelling everywhere else is coming down bar my weight, I'm sick of going on about it but its just not coming down at all!


----------



## symanthaw

Afternoon Ladies, 
                            Thanks for all your wee notes of luck made me feel so much better  

Nala -  nice to hear from you so far along & with twins   they reckon ive 2 onboard wont know for sure untill 2moz but super exciting.

Fly - Defo need the tissues lol i cryed when i saw my dogs scan with 7 puppies so god only knows what ill be like 2morro   

Dee - ive had the worst cramps with the fertility drugs so its apparently normal. The reason why we needed Ivf is i have a blocked tube and on the hcg my other tube didnt let much dye in so chances of concieving naturally were extremelly slim  . Yes huni im MEGA big now only around 8-9weeks gone and am in maternity jeans already as my bump is coming along nicely.

Catbob - Gut feeling is saying 2 as the sheer size of the bump so early on, I could be wrong but when i got the call she said shes not allowed to say 100% but in her opinion its twins or more due to the levels again though may have scan 2moz and may only be 1 wee baba snuggled up which would be scary as if its 1 its big and i dont fancy pushing it out lmao. Ill just be relived to see the heartbeat on screen and know everything is ok  

Lou B - How r u feeling chick??

Anyone else ive missed - Hi hope your doing well xxx


----------



## Guest

Symantha - I can't wait til its me  I just getting excited now that its so close. Had a meeting in work forgot to text u, about the whole drs apps and someone using my apps as holidays which shouldn't have been done. They state they want at least 4 week notice to get my apps put through!! Raging! I'm seriously considering either going part time or leaving  its soooo crap, the place actually makes me sick  I was physically sick on friday night finishing! Sooo embarressin in the middle of sauchihall street at that posh shop sainsburys everyone was friggin staring and to make it worse scotts yelling "oh my god dionne that's gross!" I just lost the rag n shouted back and how do u think I feel! Gawd men are so inconsiderate (I think I ate a dictionary 4 breakie!). Anyways rant over! What u guys up to today? I'm having yet another lazy one on couch


----------



## symanthaw

4 weeks in advance is a joke!!! My Scotts away 2 Ibrox 2 watch the game n im stuck home bored oot my wee tree lol h8 sitting in doing nowt grrrrrrr


----------



## Guest

Aye exactly that's what I said! I'm bored too he's away watching footy aswell. Just going to go to my mums for dinner n get stuff ready for the morra can't be bothered moving off couch! Lol


----------



## symanthaw

u a football widow 2? worst thing i done was buy his season ticket!!! Dinner at your mums lucky u id be off the couch in a heartbeat lmao never get tht theese days  got nice chicken stuffed lattice and ill make roast tatties 4 our dinner l8r jus what the waistline ordered eh haha


----------



## Guest

Yeah u can get away with that now ur pregnant I can't I still need to watch my waist line! Uck gets him out my hair 4 a while but I'm borreeeed lol. Hey u up to anything on friday? I'm heading into ggow if u fancy lunch or coffee symantha? If ur text isn't working is ur bbm? Mine is 220D9B68 x


----------



## symanthaw

My BB is goosed chick screen smashed 2 bits need 2 buy new 1   using my old phone txts been workin 2day but rather temprimental but can get calls if u need gab. Friday should be fine for me mrs nothing planned at moment as long as u dont mind me stopping if im dizzy lmao x


----------



## Guest

Lol I will probably walk ur legs off. So I take it early pregnancy is quite bad?


----------



## symanthaw

Its not bad as such just sickness and dizziness but i think its partly to due with blood thining jabs im on just need to make sure im eating enough and staying hydrated


----------



## Guest

Ahh I see why u on blood thinners mrs?


----------



## symanthaw

its .4mg of clexane im on a day as we have had 3 m/c's in the past   but seems to have done the job as keeps the linning of the womb thin so embie can bed in better.

Well im stuffed roast tatties were best ive made in a while cant even move of sofa pmsl xxx


----------



## Guest

So have u had treatment before then? Just when u said u couldn't fall naturally because of your blocked tubes. Jeeze not a nice thing to go through I've seen my friend m/c a few times its terrible how hospitals treat u, basically told her to let 'nature' take its course


----------



## symanthaw

soz meant to say cant carry naturally the eggs were being fertilized in thin tube but never passed down into womb causing damage to tube and ultimately m/c   this is our 1st treatment with the ivf


----------



## Guest

that's rubbish, ectopic pregnancy? They are painful, seen a few when I was in placement in a+e . U getting excited about the scan tomorrow  I would be swinging from the lights heehee


----------



## symanthaw

Excited is not the word huni im sitting listening to my happy songs with a big cheeser on my face celine dione - immortality " I have a dream that must come true every ounce of me must see it through" listened to tht past few years lol

soooooooooooooooo happy i get 2 see the wee beans 2moz such a sureal feeling if im honest ill not believe it till i see it my body is actually tingling with excitment now xxxx


----------



## oliver222

Just a quick question. I should be due af this morning probably and need to phone up to get prostap on day 21. I will be due to late shift that day and wondered if should ask for it off. Did anyone feel rubbish after it or will I be up to going to work.


----------



## Flygirl77

Oliver you won't need day off you are in and out in less than 5 mins and you don't feel the effects for a few days once it's in your system xx


----------



## LouB

Hey girls

Well af arrived in the early hours this morning and has kept me in much pain all day - definitely a BFN for me.  I'm not at all surprised, just a little dissapointed as there's always a teeny glimmer of hope.  I had my breakdown about it all last week anyway when i felt af pains so i probably sound very un-emotional about it all just now but the last week has been very hard. Due back at the GRI tomorrow to be officially told.

Anyway onwards and upwards! 

Catbob - how are you feeling?  have you given much thought to yourt next steps?  i'm really keen to go for FET but i've no idea how long they will make me wait - anyone any ideas?

Sym - how did you get on with your scan today?

Lou xx


----------



## Guest

Lou - sorry for u bad news  is this ur first attempt? I'm totally nervous about all of this the luck I think has changed on the thread . How are u keeping?


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Lou, 
              Im really sorry to hear you didnt get the result you were after   i think they make you wait 3months before they do a fet. 

Scan went gr8 2day 2 perfect little heartbeats xx


----------



## bubblicous

symanthaw - huge congrats on your twinnies bet your over the moon


----------



## allymcbeal

Loub gutted re your result hope you're ok x

Great news sym x glad all is well x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## symanthaw

Thanks Bubbs & Ally - over joyed just sinking in


----------



## oliver222

Lou - sorry not good news for you.
Sym glad everything went well with your scan really pleased for you.
Well my af has decided to be late as it knows I am waiting for it to arrive. Will hopefully be hear in the morning so I can call and get ball rolling.
How about you Dionne any sign of your af yet,


----------



## Guest

Olvier - I'm the same as you I think it knows I'm edging it on thought I got a twinge last night after some sexy time but nothing! Better not be too late  are u starting the september cycle? That's good r u on protocol 7 we might be going through same time chick .


----------



## Guest

well my practice nurse weighed me n I have still retained this weight I am never gonna get my injection! I feel really weepy the day could actually just burst into tears for no apparent reason, need some cheering up pronto!


----------



## symanthaw

Dee- When i was trying to shift the weight i ate fish and veg or steamfresh meals and only that was sooooooooooooooooooo strict with myself but still had few lbs to drop and took 2 senakot tablets after every meal ( dont really agree with this girls but desperate times) i dropped weight no prob as they got rid of the water that was bulking me up but remember your af is due so ur body weight will generally be up.


----------



## Guest

Sym - been drinking plenty of water to flush all water out. I will try n stick to it my metformin shud be helping it not lol. Just stresed keep gettin af pains n jumping to loo in excitement only to be disappointed (how sad am I!)


----------



## isis2712

i used aqua ban for a day or 2 before hosp appts again not good but could mean the differance between that few pounds that they are worried about x


----------



## symanthaw

Dee- its not sad at all think we were all like that. the metaformin makes u gain weight like crazy   it will show up when its least expected stop thinking bout it 2 much xx


----------



## oliver222

Dionne I am the same every time I go to loo over last few days I am thinking must be here now. I am protocol 9 as have low amh. Just want to get af here so can get prostap and get going.


----------



## Guest

Heyyy they are here :d phoned clinic, I have to phone between 8 n 4 tomorrow even tho I was trying all day to get through to clinic! But I'm in agony, shattered n can't be bothered with work


----------



## symanthaw

I had nightmare getting through aswell huni think theyre just busy try call 1st thing and throw a sicki from work haha x


----------



## Guest

I've already been sick infront of my manager he told me to go walk bout for 5 ten mins! Wtf! I wannntt hooommeee crabbit n sore now haha.


----------



## symanthaw

thats men for ya chick ive just ate my dinna well attempted to babys not keen on broccoli or mashed totties clearly as began 2 feel rather sick while scott made boaking noises   men are arses at times!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Uck tell me about it. Told him I was going for relaxing bath so I can soak n told him to go for shower n he was like eh hell no I'm going for a bathj just being majorly awkward! But heyho I'm happy


----------



## symanthaw

tell him not to be such a fairy!!! guys wanting a bath tell him ull give him loads of bubbles and light the candles for him peeeeh man up and get in the flamin shower haha he wouldnt dare do it to me hehe


----------



## oliver222

Well stress is obv making my body go crazy. Thought af was coming earlier as reddish brown when wiping but still not fully appeared. I always start cycle with red bleeding straight away and not any form of brown discharge so dont know whats going on. My cycle is always regualar and should have arrived on Sunday, Monday at latest. Did test last night and negative so know its not that. Hoping it will be in full flow in morning.


----------



## Guest

Oliver - my body must have took urs I was early was due til 2nd 3rd! I was lucky I had a spare towel in my hand bag yesterday!


----------



## Guest

Hey girls I got my date for prostap injection go on the 19th sept then back 6th of oct  well excited need to get my bum on the cross trainer!


----------



## oliver222

dionne_scott123 said:


> Hey girls I got my date for prostap injection go on the 19th sept then back 6th of oct  well excited need to get my bum on the cross trainer!


I am prostap on the 20th and then back on 6th Oct as well. What time on 6th? I am 8.45.


----------



## oliver222

Also ladies what appts does DH need to be at. Trying to roughly work out as he might have to use some holidays.


----------



## Guest

Hey both my appointments are at 9.20am love x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girlies, 
                  Thats gr8 you got your apps   balls rolling. Hubby is not required for any apps untill the EC when he will need to donate as your apps are generally just picking up needles and scanning you to see the thickness of linning both which u dont need him for if you've not already provided it they'll want a copy of both u and partners passport or driving license for id other than that your good to go.

Dee -  need to cancel friday sorry chick having to work   needs must!

Well thats me been up since 2:50am this morning driving to lossiemouth 4.5hrs there and same back abso shattered now   heatings going on and duvets coming out me thinks!!!


----------



## Guest

No probs chick  money comes first


----------



## catbob

Sym - great news about your two heartbeats. You probably feel like you can relax more now knowing everything is ok x


----------



## catbob

Lou B - sorry to hear that you think it is not good news.have you been back to hospital yet.x

I spoke to a nurse on Friday and she said that normally they don't let you start FET until you have had at least one normal cycle. I phoned today to find out when the first FEt appointment would be and she said November. This would be to have a chat with a nurse and embryologist not starting the treatment. She told me to phone back after Sept af to see how things lie. I should get a letter next week which may have an actual appointment date on it x

Dionne/Oliver - great news that you have dates now to work towards - will feel like you are getting somewhere now xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Catbob - Yeah was such a relief to see the 2 heartbeats flickering away, if im honest i had a cry before i left house as i was terrified something had happened and they werent going to be there   feel a bit easier now ive saw them and found out every 4 weeks ill get a scan at the gri twins unit so im happy thats sorta putting my mind at ease but sadly just like the 2ww every little twinge you feel is a moment of horror.

Dee - We can sort something for next week if ur avail or next weekend xx


----------



## Guest

Yeah that's cool symantha. I'm really excited about my dates :d


----------



## LouB

Hey everyone

Dionne/Oliver - great news about start dates for both of you, all the best for when the treatment starts!

Sym - so pleased that you had 2 little heartbeats, must have been a relief although i can imagine that it will be difficult to relax through the pregnancy.  I suppose thats one of the other issues with TTC for so long, you become so aware of every little twinge.

Catbob - hows things?  I went in to the GRI for my blood test on Tuesday and they confirmed a BFN.  In a way i'm quite glad af arrived the day before as that phonecall was hard enough even though i knew the result.  I've been told that it will be at least the next af before i start the FET process but if you've been told November then it will probably be another 2 cycles.  Hope i can start in Nov as i would like another go before the end of the year.

Hi to everyone i've missed

Lou xx


----------



## wanabmum

Prostap for ME!    On Saturday morning


----------



## allymcbeal

Great news wannabmum x

I feel like I've still ages to go.........looks like it'll be  into oct before I start,aaaargh, which is so long away x wish id known it'd be 5months after reaching top of the list before you start, we'd probably have self funded by now....hindsight is a great thing!


----------



## LouB

fab news wanabmum - its a nice feeling to finally get started.  only a wee month before you start ally - should fly in!


----------



## Guest

Wannabe - congrats hun let me n oliver know what its like cause we are going through it soon.

I think I have the 'nesting' gene tonight I have gutted house top to bottom! And that's me just sat on my bum. P.s where do u get the prostap injextions people winding me up saying on ur bum cheek


----------



## catbob

Dionne - injection is in your stomach - around your belly button area x

Wannabe - excellent news about starting

Ally- oct is only round the corner - it's September already x

Lou B - so sorry huni. That phonecall is the worst - I wished I had tested so I was prepared x


----------



## wanabmum

Thats me offically a women at a bad age    at least for the next few weeks. Was a fine didn't feel a thing.x


----------



## Guest

Hey girls right I'm totally becoming a crab just now! Ev erywhere I look everyone is announcing they are pregnant wat the hell I'm sicl of it some of they people don't deserve to be pregnant I am honestly sitting tears tripping me when is it going to be my turn I'm sick of waiting . Arrgghh it angers me when they don't even want that baby it was just a "acciedent" argghh rant over!!


----------



## symanthaw

Hey D - You feeling any better now? i think at some stage we have all felt like that just remember we've all been through what your going through and pregnant or not you never forget the pain that we felt watching the announcments coming in pretending to be happy its hard.


----------



## Guest

Yeah a wee bit I'm just fed up doll to be honest its just not happening quick enough to be honest . I'm going out walking and working hard for this n still have to wait weeks!


----------



## symanthaw

Hey told u few weeks back its a long hard road and when u think ur near the end of it theres another wait thrown at you testing you as a person and your relationship its the hardest thing that ive been through and as a couple we became so tense with each other at one point due to the stress of the treatment i actually packed my bags and left because i got so down with waiting my mood swings were aufull i was an emoticonal wreck but we have worked through it and are stronger than ever, just remember just because he does not speak about it does not mean he aint in it with u huni and your turn will come few weeks huni its not long away not although im sure it seems an eternity away   you know where i am if u need a gab just bell me xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks babe  u put a wee smile on my face .


----------



## symanthaw

No worries huni ur not alone xx


----------



## Guest

Hey girls why is it soooo quiet on here now a days? Where is everybody disappeared to!?

Well 2 more weeks to go :d and I got my prostap injection excited muchly


----------



## symanthaw

Lol it is quiet aint it?! Ive been checkin in just not posting lol. anyways housework bound for me need to hoover - my least fav job!


----------



## Flygirl77

hi girls
not posted in ages but been reading every day

hope everyone is well and not too long till tx starts for some of you and hope those who have started are not suffering too many side effects

afm i heard my babys heart beat for the 1st time today and ive been an emotional wreck ever since was just amazing  

luv c xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Flygirl

That is amazing.  Congrats.  

xx


----------



## symanthaw

Flygirl - Thats wonderfull news   so pleased for you cannot wait untill im at that stage   must be truly amazing still not really hit me as such that im pregnant but seen dionne 2day and she noticed bump straight away its only really when u see it that it hits home. Another couple of weeks you'll be in the pink or blue zone   what you hoping for?? xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

I'm hoping for pink but my gut instinct is telling me boy  but just want healthy
Heart beat sounded like a train and that's meant to mean boy
Sym you'll be there before you know it xx


----------



## allymcbeal

What an amazing feeling that must be Claire, hope you're keeping well x

Spl I've just read your diary thanks for putting it on, I think that's the drugs I'm due to have, reassured me that it wasn't too awful x

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Guest

Sym - ur bump is still wee but u got two buns in there give u couple of month n u will hate that comfy couch cause u can't get up lolol 
Flygirl - how far along are you was this ur first attempt at tx? 

Afm - nothing much just under 2 weeks to my appointment n symantha was kind enough to send over her cross trainer so I can get this bum shifted lol. So I have no excuse! 

Hi to the rest of girlies


----------



## Flygirl77

Dionne I'm 18+3wks and yeah was my 1st attempt so I feel very lucky and blessed


----------



## wanabmum

Had Prostap on Sat and i am very pleased to say i don't feel any diffrent! YET


----------



## Guest

Hopefully I will not feel any diff on prostap too then, this metformin making me ill got sickness back again!! Really green lol


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi dionne

I've been on metformin for last couple of years have to take 2 or 3  a day. I find if I drink lots of water and avoid really carb heavy foods the nausea settles


----------



## isis2712

Ive been put on the menopur injections and still dont really know what the plan of action is , do you think asking the nurse to write it down for me might work lol , feel really dizzy on it is this the norm ? x


----------



## catbob

Hi,

Not posted but been reading every day

Dione - 2 weeks will be up in no time.
Flygirl - great to hear your news - gives everyone hope x
Wannabmum - glad you are feeling fine on the prostap - I only really had some headaches on it.  When is the next step for you?
Sym - have you been told your official due date yet?  Are you  still under GRI care or have you moved on?
Afm - nothinghappening with me - still not had any word from GRI about an appointment to chat through next course of action etc - it has been nearly two weeks since my resultsx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Ladies!!! 

11 weeks pregnant today and still dont have an antenatal hsopital apt!! not good! my own GP referred me when I was 7 weeks to the SGH called today still dont have a date! was told that I will be seen between 12-16 weeks!  im pregnant with twins! not happy at all   

RANT OVER LOL!!


----------



## Flygirl77

Sweet I was the same!! Never saw anyone from my 8am scan till 14wks but once you get in at SGH they see you every 4wks till 28wks then every 2 because of ivf pregnancy and they are all lovely 
Hope you don't have to wait much longer tho xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Girlys.

Catbob -  gri refered me to the twins unit at the royal but had nothing back yet thats me 10weeks   wanting a date so i know whats happening but 15th march is estimated dd.

Sweets - Im glad you have said that your having the same prob as me as was beggining to go a little mad waiting on the post man, I was told at 8 week scan at acs that they would book me into the twins unit at the princess royal maternity and id have a appointment through the post within 2weeks and nothing so far very frustrating when i just want to know everything is ok.


----------



## catbob

Sweet - I thought everyone got a scan at 12 weeks - apart from being annoyed about your scannot through yet, How are you feeling? x
Sum - will you be having your babies at the Royal then? You will probably get a lot more scans as you are having twins - you might have them on St Patricks day - do you have any Irish in you? x

Afm - Phoned the hospital today as my case was supposed to be getting reviewed last Thursday and I was expecting to hear something by now.  They said the case review never took place last week and only happened today.  They said I have my first FET appointment on 1 Nov.  This is to see a nurse and embryologist.  They never said any more so really not sure what this appointment will involve or even if this is when I will start or not.  

I asked if we would see someone before then about what happened with this cycle not working and she said normally we don't make an appointment if it doesn't work as there really is no reason.  I think I am just worrying as everything seemed to be great during the cycle and whatever happened went wrong after the transfer.  Just concerned there could be problems with me x


----------



## LouB

Hi everyone - just a quickie as i'm having a mental day at work!

hope everyone is doing well.

Catbob - thats good you've finally got an appointment date.  I've not heard a thing but i was told that i'd be reviewed today so we could end up with the exact same appointment date.  I'm really not sure what the process is and i would like the opportunity to ask the millions of questions i now have in my head.  Sorry, this probably won't be helping you but i wanted to let you know that i feel exactly the same.  in my mind it just doesnt make sense why it could be a really good cycle but then a BFN.  I'm kind of thinking that if it didn't work then why would it the next time cos i actually dont think i could do anything differently next time.  sorry - this is more of a depressing and pessimistic post!  anyway, i suppose we must have a chance as you hear about lots of people where FET works after a failed IVF, plus i doubt the NHS would put any resources into it if it wasn't ever going to work after the first go.  xxx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Catbob - Yeah defo be having in the royal, been told scans are every 4 weeks. No no Irish in either side of our family and both come from orange backgrounds so been told not to drop then lol as long as my kids are healthy i dont care where how or when theyre born!


----------



## wanabmum

Catbob and Loub-Just wanted to say keep the faith i have had 5 BFN and was convinced at one point i had hidden chlamydia   racked my brain as to how these good quality embrioes x 10 just did nothing each cycle i did everything i could to succeed no laptop no caffeine no lifting no fatty food accuputure everything i could think of ,on my 6th shot i had totally given up was just going through the motions to  put an end to this chapter. Basically had given up before i started did the opposite of everything i had done a in the past waits, and got a BFP - which turned out to be a chem pregnancy but as stupid as it seems i am over the moon with that although i didn't get any good news it showed my body can get pregnant.
The embryologist explained to us to look at it like a lottery you may have a million lottery balls but only 6 of them can win - they all look like lucky balls, you just have to wait to find and the right winning ball! Hope that helped a little.x


----------



## Guest

Hey girlies how are we all doing today? Well I've had the crappiest day of all! First my friend announces on ******** that she is 11 weeks pregnant, totally broke my heart  sat a good hour bubbling on scotts shoulder, he said our baby will come in it own good time and our wee baba will be special. I honestly felt so bad not feeling happy for her I had a total melt down she said "oh we came off my pill end of may and it happened pretty quick!" Totally absalutely gutted . I'm the only fat sod who hasn't got the baby yet! Rant over.

Am I being silly feeling like this, already cried on symantha's shoulder lol. 

Hopefully 6weeks n we will get out bfp!


----------



## oliver222

Sorry you are having a rough day Dionne. Its hard when people announce BFP when you have ttc for so long


----------



## Guest

Oliver - I felt rotten the way I acted but for it to be that easy for someone and hard for someone its heartbreaking . But hopefully we will get the our wee baby will be the most spoilt one there  cause we've waited so long


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Girls!! 

Well I have been signed off work for a week by my GP. I called the SGH today was told Ive got an antenatal apt on the 21st sept what happens on the first apt?? Still got bad sickness sometimes its food other times its just rotten acid!! TMI I know!!! lol!! at this rate i will have a set of wallies!!! (acid rottening my teeth!!) lol!! hope not!! had a lot of stretching pains today defo going to have stretch marks at this rate but hey it will be worth it. 
I have stopped taking all my vits that I had been taking (recommended by angelbumps fertility protocol) just taking 5mg folic acid prescribed by GP and mumomega.  

Hope your all doing well xxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Sweet glad you got an appointment at last 

At your 1st appt you will get your scan so make sure you drink before you go  and dont pee between scan and going to clinic as they need a sample.
you will then go thru to antenatal clinic and have to give a wee sample and then you get your handheld notes to fill in before going in to see a midwife by yourself at first then you go get your partner. They just ask about how you are and advice on breastfeeding and they will book you into antenatal classes, you get your bounty pack and loads of leaflets and hand books on pregnancy. You get weighed and measured and blood taken. You then get to see one of the consultants who will tell you what type of care plan you will be on and how often you will be seen. Im on a red pathway which means all appts are at SGH and because its an ivf pg but would imagine as you are having twins you would be the same. You will be offered downs tests also. You then go and book your next scan and follow up appts. Also just so you can plan ahead your always seen on same day of week that your 1st appt is on and same time of day ie am or pm except for scan days when you can book to suit

Hope that all helps and good luck honey. Im there the day after you for my 20wk scan 
luv c xx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Flygirl77  

thanks for the info good to know what will happen hope your feeling fine 20 weeks eh! thats flying in I can remember you taking about your 12 week scan! lol! good luck!!! 

xx


----------



## allymcbeal

At last long awaited period has arrived. Now for another countdown until day 21 x

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## Guest

Hey girls, hope u guys are ok with this terrible storm weather! Blew off ur feet out there.

Well one week today and I get my prostap injection, I had the wii out and tried the zumba and done wii fit feel fab today! If u girls got any good tips on losing a few extra pounds in a week that would be magic! :d hope all ur pregnant girls are wrapping up warm keeping those babes toasty!

Lots love x


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi ladies wee question for you

Phone clinic today and due to start northesterone on day 21 which is 30thsept. Have appt couple of days before this to collect drugs however on protocol it says to have pregnancy test day 21 but the next appt she gave me was for 5th oct for bloods and scan which would be day 5 into taking drug. Will they do a test on the day I collect drugs do you think or will I have to go back on day 21? I need to book time off work hence being stressy x

Thanks


----------



## wanabmum

Hey ladies, Well A/F has just arrived so one less hurdle to jump and hopefully get the green light at our scan next week.


----------



## LouB

Hi guys

apologies in advance but this will be a 'me' post - again!

feeling like its national 'announce a pregnancy' day today, 3 close friends phoned me one after the other to tell me that they are pregnant.  I tried my hardest to smile and say how happy i am but i've just had such a depressing feeling ever since.  5 mins later i found out my Uncle died today  not the best of days.

for those of you that aren't yet pregnant, how do you cope with this?  i really feel that everyone i know gets pregnant at the drop of a hat and i'm still struggling and don't have much faith at the moment given yet another BFN.

sorry for being so depressing!

anyway, Sym, Flygirl and Sweet - i hope you guys are doing well with your bumps xx

wanabmum - thanks for your supportive post the other day, it is very hard to keep on thinking positively.  Glad af has arrived for you.  are you due to start IVF again?

dee & ally -  glad you are getting started with treatment.  Ally, i'm not very sure about your question but i'm sure someone will be able to help out with that x

Oliver - what stage are you at?  hope you're keeping well x

Catbob - how are you feeling?  did you get a letter from the hosp yet?  

Hope everyone else is well and sorry if i've missed anyone 

Lou xxx


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi loub 

Firstly sorry for your loss. You've had a tough day and had a lot to deal with all at once. Be kind to yourself x it's really tough dealing with friends pregnancies and I'm sure we have all felt the same gut wrenching feelings of grief and guilt for feeling envious of our pregnant friends. Only through time have I been able to cope better with it but still allow myself to have a greet moan or chocfest when  it happens as it does every day in life. I tell myself that it's other peoples journey and it's there time just not mine at the moment and this has got me through some tough times. Last year my friend who accidentally fell pregnant with her third child told me she was thinking of having an abortion.....she new our situation......that one was a real struggle and I cried for days then realised that I couldn't get so stressed bout it and had to find a mechanism to get over it. Infertility is a dreadful thing and so much pressure....anyhow hope you feel better soon, these feelings will pass x I think I'll phone the clinic tomorrow and just check...thanks x


----------



## wanabmum

Loub - as Ally said it does get better! I can now fully act pleased and offer my congrats these days even a smile on my face! Thats not to say that it doesn't hurt and i don't get P'd off but i have passed the blubbering angry wreck  - why do i not deserve it and they do stage !!!!! It's ****! But our day will come and our babies will be much prettier   .x


----------



## allymcbeal

Like it wannab x glad to hear you're on track x exciting stuff


----------



## LouB

thanks ladies, your posts made me smile!  it is so good to be able to share this kind of stuff with people who understand how awful all of this can be.  soooo sick of living in limbo!! and you're totally right wanabmum - it might take all of us longer but when we eventually do it, we will do it well!!

thanks again xxx


----------



## Guest

Lou - I felt same way as you did the other day supposed to be "best" friend couldn't text me to tell me she was pregnant she had to post it on ******** with her "11 week" scan pic! I was totally and utterly heartbroken she made it sounds so easy "just came off my pill" makes me angry lol. 

I can't say I'm coping still turning bitter at every pregnancy announcement but as girls say time can only heal and tell x


----------



## oliver222

Hi
how is everyone?
I am working all weekend then have prostap on tuesday. Getting very near now.
Was my 4 year wedding aniversary yesterday. Didnt do anything as going away to york next weekend.
Cant wait really looking forward to it


----------



## Guest

Hi Oliver,
im the same i have my injection on monday are you nervous about it or u cool? Happy anniversary to you and your hubby


----------



## catbob

Lou B
Sorry to hear you were having a bad day - why is it everything happens at the one time?  It is good that you have the facility on here to vent your frustrations as it is hard to put a brave face on all the time.  I always think if it was me that was having a baby I would hope people would be happy for me so it is only fair if I give them the same support - even though it is hard.

Hopefully you are feeling a bit better about it all now.


----------



## catbob

Hey - sounds like a few of you are starting to get on the move now with your treatments which is great news.  Always good when you have a buddy going through it at the same time x

Ally - I am not sure what protocol you are on but I never got a pregnancy test up front.  I got prostap day 21 collected drugs about 16 days later after a scan and bloods  

Wannabe - what happens after your scan next week? 

Oliver - What protocol are you on? 
Dionne - I bet you thought Monday would never come.


----------



## Guest

Catbob - yeah exactly i really did think monday was never going to come but still need to wait til monday see what they say


----------



## wanabmum

As far as i no i get meds then if lining is ok, then i'm back the following Wed will be told if i'm egg collection on the Friday doubt that so scan friday collection monday! Had a bad day major fall out with dh to which i asked him to leave,lots of tears from both of us just hope things improve. Why do Men never think!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Sounds like uv had a bad time wannab! I'm just about ready to tell hubby exact same! Doing my head in


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi ladies hope all good, dionne it's Monday tomorrow is it starting day for you? 

Wannabe hope you're doing ok and sorted it with your other half.

Catbob I'm on protocol 5 . I haven't phoned yet just gonna go with the flow and not stress. Hubby took me away for 4 days to celebrate our anniversary so totally chilled out x

Hope the bumps are coming along well.


----------



## Guest

Hey yeah its monday tomorrow getting exc
ited!! My hubby is really anoying me jsut made plans for half 8 tomorrow n my app is 9.20 am sick of his stupidity lol


----------



## oliver222

Catbob I am protocol 9

Dionne good luck for tomorrow

I am 8.35 on Tuesday and then me and dh going to go to Peckhams for breakfast


----------



## Guest

Thanks girlies  will keep u up to date  have a good day all x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girls,
              Not been on in a while, Been back reading the posts. 

Wannabe - My partner and I split up for 3months last xmas as the stress had became to much we couldnt speak to each other for fear of uppsetting one another but managed to pull through in the end and our 5th anniversary was on thursday.

had a scan on friday both babies doing well little small still measuring 11wks back on 29th to check growth and test for downs but heartbeats strong and saw them moving so happy at that.

Quite a few of u ready to start jabs - soooo excited for u its terrifiying and gr8 at same time xx


----------



## Guest

Hey girlies,

Well I had my prostap injection nothing to it I wish I cud stop moaning bout my weight I was completly fine when I got there bmi was 34.2!! So all good. Can I ask did u guys feels tired and sore head on prostap? I'm fallin asleep literally at my desk! On to 5 so not long left!

I'm on the looong road ahead now :d hope and pray finger n toes crossed I'm a mummy come xmas


----------



## catbob

Dionne - I had a few headaches but not too bad. Keep drinking plenty of water x


----------



## oliver222

Had prostap and was fine. Bmi was okay at 33.7. Will need to try to be goodas awayto york this weekend and read somewhere that prostap can make you gain weight as back on 6th oct.


----------



## Guest

Oliver -  im back on the 6th of october too  what time is your appointment at? Did u have a sore head with it? i have had pounding head ache n tiredness want to know if its a side effect or im just stressed.  


Catbob - It started to go away once i take like a cup of tea or something what other side effects did you have was tiredeness one?


AFM - Not much happening feeling ok after the prostap injection arm is all bruised    but heho lol keep up to dat im sure the 3 weeks will fly in lol


----------



## oliver222

I have had no problems yet. I am really tired though but didnt have much sleep as couldnt get to sleep last night so might just be that. Appt on 6th is 8.50am.


----------



## Flygirl77

dionne yip headaches are a side effect of prostap   i suffered really badly with them but as soon as i started my stimming drugs they disappeared. make sure you drink plenty water and it helps as paracetamol didnt and you cant take anything else

good luck with it all hope you dont suffer too badly

good luck too oliver xx


----------



## Guest

Oliver - I am 9.20 so if your still in might see you!

Not much side effects today a little snappy due to being tired but other than that nothing!


----------



## wanabmum

Dionne i didn't feel anything for about a week, slight headache but always just popped a pill when it started.x


----------



## oliver222

Still feel fine, no side effects apart from I am starving. Don't know if in my mind or prostap. Will need to try and be good or knowing my luck bmi will be over 35 and wont start daily injections on 6th Oct.


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Oliver was just reading your post there but if I remember correctly they dont weigh you again prior to you daily injections starting so wouldnt be worrying about it too much chick...  They weighed me before I went in for egg collection but thats only so they know how much anastethic to give you - cant see them stopping your treatment now 

Its exciting thats you on your journey  and looks like a few others are too     fingers crossed for you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oliver - I asked about it the only time they weigh u again is for ec which is to give u anaestetic. 

Nala - both me and oliver are at same stage, as like her I don't feel any effects apart 4m tiredness n mild sore heads. How long after injection do you tak a bleed I am worried incase I am out n it happens lol


----------



## wanabmum

Injections 8.45 tomorrow if all goes well!


----------



## Flygirl77

dionne roughly 7 days after your prostap you get a bleed. mine wasnt any heavier than usual but was a little more crampy than usual.

oliver no more weighing till ec and like girls say its only for anasthetic purposes. i ate like ahorse on prostap and suffered really bad headaches but didnt get any other symptoms and those symptoms only kicked in after my bleed.

nala nice to see you on here again hope your blooming 

afm 20wk scan tomorrow and cant wait to find out if we are team pink or blue!!! instinct is telling me blue ill let you all know tomorrow

wannabamum hope injections go well. what stage you at? xx


----------



## Guest

Hey girls this is to the ones who have had prostap - did any of you have a huge bruise on ur arm/belly where you got ur injection I am worried it hasn't worked as I am not feeling much of the side effects people are talking bout. Nurse gave me my prostap in my arm as me being stupid put a jump suit on n she cudnt get access! And my arm is all bruised and still has a lump where the meds went in can anyone help don't want to phone clinic


----------



## wanabmum

Dionne,Stop panicing  - takes about a week to feel anything!!!!!! , some people don,t feel anything at all so you maybe the lucky one ,just forget about it till you're next appointment,its a long stressful journey and alot of the drugs you don't feel anything till the later stages.Chill and enjoy it - sound silly but you,ve waited soooo long for this   Stress wont do you any good   .It will all be Fine.x
Afm,stimming has started - 7th time lucky


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Afternoon Girlies   

Dionne - my bleed was about 7 days after prostap but was just like a fairly normal period!!!  I really didnt have that many side effects from it all so try not too look for them cause they simply might not be there hunni  ....  Since starting my treatment right through to now ive been so so lucky not to have many side effects of treatment or pregnancy - everyone is different and you may just be lucky.  I think I had minor headaches and bit more tired but nothing terrible.  Its very exciting your journey has started    ..  I will be     for you all for BFP's....

Flygirl - haha not sure about blooming but yeah getting big.  Started to get a bit uncomfy in bed last week or so but anytime I think "this is a struggle" I try and remember how blessed I am and I would suffer being uncomfy for years if brought us a wee bundle of joy so on the whole getting on and not complaining.  Thats me attending the Consultant every 2 weeks now for checks on them both and given that I wont get by 38 weeks means I only have 11 weeks to go at the very most   where has time went??  Anyway more importantly hope your scan went well today and I will be on checking later to see what your having      exciting for you both eh?  Iain and I keep saying wonder what they are but think we will just wait and find out when they make an appearance.  Hope your getting on okay....


Fiona xxxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey girls 

I'm pleased to announce we are having a boy 
On phone so will post later xx


----------



## Guest

Flygirl - Well done congrats on the news  

Thanks girls i am calming down and maybe i am one of the lucky ones without symptoms althought one wee one keeps creeping up.....little miss mood swing lol but it could just be normal me!!

Anyways away back to work on til 9 could actually greet!!


----------



## oliver222

Thanks ladies, not planning to put on weight but was just a bit worried about bloating etc from prostap.
Flygirl congrats.
For all you pregnant ladies one of deals on Groupon Glasgow is a deal on 3d scan with pics and dvd's just in case any of you are interersted.


----------



## wanabmum

Well, another rubbish day at work,   I start at half 6 in the morning so took my Gonal F to work with me put it on the bottom shelf of the staffroom fridge to use on my t - break said to my boss no problems ! So my Area manager came in the afternoon and made a point of coming to chat to me when on my break asking how i had got on yesterday told her all about injections and had a wee laugh that i would be sticking stuff up my nose   she was saying she didn't fancy that i said it wasn't that bad and showed her my pen to which she replied you can't keep that in there !!!!!!!!!
What if my needles find there way into food   - they would have to jump out the closed compartment out the box open them self up take the protective shield off then enter into food of which there is only juice in the fridge anyway so she phoned personnel and have been told i have to buy a cool bag and ice pack and leave it in there for the full 12 hours i am at work or buy a locking cash box and put it in the fridge so nothing can escape    but as brusalin has been up my nose i wont be allowed it in the fridge , if we can't come to an agreement they will have to send me home to take my meds and come back! Feel like going off sick , can't believe the attitude   Am i being stupid?


----------



## oliver222

Wanabmum if I was you I would go off sick. You dont need the stress. Your work are being very unreasonable.


----------



## Guest

Wannabe - I totally agree with oliver they are being awkward! What if someone was diabetic? That has to be kept in fridge due to the insulin! Terrible! U shud tell them u want extended lunch to go home for meds chick xx


----------



## Flygirl77

hi girls
wanabmum gonal f doesnt need to be kept refridgerated so that might help solve that issue for you. I kept mine at room temp during treatment it only your spray that must be kept at the correct temp. Your work are being awkward tho but dont go off sick honey you have enough stress without that nonesense!!!!

dionne and oliver hope you ladies are relaxing now you are on the road. hope you dont have any horrible side effects

afm my scan was amazingwee rascal wouldnt cooperate with being prodded, poked and jiggled to move from the position he was lying so the sonographer couldnt get all the required measurements so I get to go back for another scan on 6/10  which is great as my dp couldnt come with me but hes able to make the next one  but everything is looking great and its definately a boy  

have a lovely weekend luv c xx


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi wannabe

I know it a pain but health and safety regs mean drugs have to be stored in a designated drug fridge and can't be in the same fridge as food. I know it seems mad but if this policy is breached then companies can be fined mega amounts I guess that's why they are pretty anal about it

Flygirl congratulations on having a boy great news. 

Less than a week till I kick off, collect drugs we'd to start fri.....at long last.

One of my patients has had a baby and surrounded by pregnant staff have had to endure 12 hours of constant baby chat and now want to scream ...........trying to shut it out but have managed to smile and get involved so quite proud of myself......


----------



## wanabmum

Ally what time are you there on Friday? I'm 10.10?x


----------



## allymcbeal

Have just checked my diary it's Tuesday I'm there at 815 to collect drugs, still to check if I need to go fri too cos it says on protocol to have blood test day 21 .......


----------



## Guest

Ally - I know how that feels friends, staff all fallin pregnant u think to urself where the heck is the water their drinking I want some lol

Does this prostap give you night sweats? I have been up past 2 night soaking at back with sweat and room window iw open (which its freezing)?


----------



## Flygirl77

yes dionne it can just think menopause symptoms and thats what prostap can give you xx


----------



## allymcbeal

More weans today............one of the girls brought her gorgeous 16 week old daughter in today and stayed for 3hours, had bumped into her at gri last appointment and she kept asking me questions as to when I was going to have a baby, doesn't that make you clucky blah blah blah, she must have followed me to acs and have a rough idea what I was doing there and was totally trying to get me to spill............arrgh sooner I get on the ICsi train the better.

Hope you guys are ok x


----------



## Guest

Ally - what stage are you at at the moment? It won't be long in going in, I thought I was never going to get there but with the support of the girls on here then I don't think I wud have made it! Chin up chick  that's what us nurses have to do smile and get on with it! X


----------



## bubblicous

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272107.new#new


----------

